# Introducing....THE IUI GIRLS!! - Read Our Stories



## keemjay

Hi and welcome to the IUI board 

I thought it might be nice for new people to this board to be able to know a bit about who all of us are and also for us to know who they are too!

This is my story - hope others will share theirs aswell......and come on over and join the IUI Girls for a life of highs, lows, madness,laughter,tears, hugs, and un-birthday celebrations (courtesy of Aussiemeg  )

I am Kimj and my dh is Mike, known eachother for 15 years (omg where has the time gone!) and married in 1996. been a member of FF for 2 years, and can honestly say i would be lost without the support on here. the last couple of yearshave been horrible year for us and i wouldnt have got thru it without all my Fertility friends, esp here on the IUI girls where I mostly post. I have found myself increasingly isolated from many of my friends who are popping sprogs all over the place, but on this site I have made fantastic friends who, although i havent met many of them are my best friends in the world at the moment

we have been ttc for 7 years, for 4 1/2 of those we were told there was nothing wrong with either of us. I had lap and dye, mike had SA - everything fine they said - we were offered clomid but refused cos in my opinion if it aint broke, why try to fix it? we have been on a fascinating journey learning about diet/health and are now a whole lot healthier (and knowledgeable!) than we were, tho still not preg! so after trying all the lifestyle changes, vits & minerals etc etc, going travelling (to forget about it all), starting my own photography business ( couldnt cope with my nanny job anymore) starting to grow our own veggies, doing up our old VW camper, and generally keeping ourselves busy, we decided to go for a consultation at the woking nuffield purely for another opinion. it was here that they discovered mike had a high percentage of abnormal forms, tho his count is good. now, we are prob in the minority on this site, but we have always said we wouldnt make ttc the be all and end all of our lives - its never been a case of doing absolutely anything in our power to get our dream - i have had quite a fatalistic approach to it all, like if we are not meant to have children then maybe that was our destiny. that prob sounds a bit defeatist, but to be honest although you hear of lots of people having txt and acheiving their dream, the odds are really not that great and for every success theres a failure. if you could do the txt and KNOW you'd get a baby from it, then maybe I would be more enthusiastic. also i dont believe we know all there is about what all the hormones do to our bodies, IVF is still a relatively new science and i do feel like sometimes we are being used as guinea pigs - sorry if this sounds a bit negative...

ANYWAY,after a lot of soul searching we decided to give IUI a shot, this being the least invasive type of txt. we did 2 cycles with menopur in Spring 2004, both of which failed. we both found this quite a traumatic time, and because of some other stressful stuff going on in our lives we decided for a break from it all. i then did some more research into what i believe isnt a normal part of my cycle and for a few months tried a natural progesterone cream. we then tried 2 natural IUI's - i didnt want to use the menopur as i produce eggs and ovulate perfectly well by myself. unfortunately we had 2 more BFN's and decided to call it a day. just now we are enjoying getting back to normal life without calendar watching and putting ourselves thru monthly stress - quite nice if i'm honest, feels like a huge relief. Having said that i dont think we are quite over the finality of it all - and we will always hold on to a tiny bit of hope that we might make it naturally some day. We will prob look into adoption once we have got over all this- i am already comitted to it but dh has yet to finish the adoption books! I have worked with children for all of my working life so kinda have a feel for it already....

I am extremely lucky to have the BEST dh in the whole wide world, he is unfailingly supportive and I love him to bits. Our relationship has been stretched to the limits, and I have been terrified that the strain could get too much, but i believe we have listened to our hearts and not got swept along by the doctors, and have made all the right decisions along the way - and that has helped us to remain strong.

blimey have waffled rather

love and  to all

kimj x

**update feb 06**
we are just about to start our adoption courses next week and are very excited. we hope to be approved by the end of the year  we got a puppy in Nov which has proved a great distraction and we love him to bits


----------



## Fone

Well, thought I would pop my story onto this thread too.  

Me and Dh (Anthony) have been married for 5 years.  We were very happy for 9 months, then my father died, at only 65 he was young and it left both of us reeling.  Dh struggled badly with this and became very depressed.  I suppose as part of a solution we thought we would try for a child.  After 1 year, nothing.  I thought it might be stress from work as I was an advisor and full time teacher and lecturer, working up to 65 hours a week. I gave up all the extra responsibility and reduced my work load enormously hoping that the less stress, the more success.

Another year and still nothing.  Decided to get some preliminary tests done and found no problems.  Given the "Unexplained Fertility" label.  We were given the option of treatment at this point but would have to go on an 18 month waiting list.  We decided to have a look into Private treatment instead.  Dh got cold feet about involving third parties into our quest for a child.  So we tried alternative therapies instead for nearly 18 months, including yoga, acupuncture, Chinese Herbal Medicine, reflexology, and the famous "try to relax and it will just happen".

The final push came when Dh's sister announced she was expecting.  She hadn't even met her husband when we had started trying for a child.  I took this badly, even though I was delighted for her.  So we went back to the Private Hopsital and went straight for IUI.

By some miracle, we have fallen pregnant on our first attempt with twins.  I am a twin myself, so this is a dream come true.

Fertility Friends have been the most wonderful support.  Great at advice, sympathy, laughing and general friendliness.

Good luck to everyone on their quest for their dreams,

Love Fone xx


----------



## MollyW

Good idea Kim.  Well this is me...

I am Molly & my DP is Ray.  We've been TTC for over 2 years now.  I am quite a private person and have been badly let down by the one friend I confided in about tx - she blabbed - so FF is a great way for me to talk to others in the same boat and I have learned so much in the time I've been posting here - probably around (a very poignant) 9 months. The only other people (apart from you guys) who knows about out tx is my little sis (I have 2 others) and her DH.  They have been brilliant!

We have just moved to our dream home in the country with a wood and stream at the bottom of the garden.  I absolutely love it here, it is so peaceful - which is just as well as I have a pretty stressful job, working long hours as I am self-employed.

We have a lovely little Staffie - the real Molly - who is almost 8.

I am looking forward to growing some veg this year, when we get time to dig the plot! There's also more work to be done on the house, which is very tiny and has no electricity. (We have got a generator though!) We spent 18 months renovating it before we moved in as it had been empty for 30 years.

Our IF was initially unexplained, but a mf problem has come to light since tx and also as I'm 43, I don't ov regularly and cycles are irregular.

I was very lucky to get pg on my first IUI but sadly m/c at 10 weeks.  My 2nd IUI was -ve (devastated), and my third was also -ve on testing day, but +ve a week later and I m/c again pretty quickly. 

I have decided to take a break of a couple of months to try Chinese herbs and acupuncture. I will have another IUI at some point soon and hope to keep trying till my next birthday in August when I will probably call it a day.  I don't feel as if I have the strength to go through IVF and my c/s thinks the chances of it working in my case are not much better than IUI.

Don't want to be like that woman in Romania, still trying at 66!  

Thanks everyone for all your support I couldn't have got through the last few months without you all.  Some of you have become very special to me during that time (you know who you are!) 

Anyway, that's me.  I am hoping for a better 2005 than 2004, but I appreciate how very lucky we are in many ways. 

Right - I'm going now - this is starting to sound a bit  .

   to all of us in 2005!

Molly
x


----------



## AussieMeg

I met my dh (Colin) eight years ago. He was from Ireland but had been working in Australia for about 12 years. After 4 years together we moved to London and then after 2 years there we got married. Our wedding was lovely and Colin's two children from his previous marriage were our bridal party. After 6 months of marriage (and 1 year of TTC) we both decided to take a year of work and see where this baby was. So after 18 months of trying we decided to go see the doc. All the usual tests and there was nothing overtly wrong with me and Colin was announced to have Super sperm. Instantly I took this to mean that it was my fault given he has 2 kids anyway. That was Feb 2004. We wnet to Australia for what was supposed to be 5 weeks but turned out to be 5 months but then decided to do an IVF cycle and lucky me it worked first time. Unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks and a D&C a few days after finding out. We came to Northern Ireland and went to a clinic here. They said try IUI. It unfortunately didn't work and I think I found the BFN a lot harder to take than I thought. When things go wrong on our path he finds solace in his kids which I find really hard. He is so supportive but I guess in some ways I resent that he already has what I so desparately want. So after lots of cuddles, holidays loving baths and long walks on the beach (in the cold) we are heading back to Australia in February to have another go at IVF and I hope that it will see our dreams come true. 

I am really glad you have found us here at FF IUI girls. Whilst my husband is very caring, supportive, spoils me rotten and hot I sometimes don't think he understands the full sense of my longing BUT the girls here do and there is always someone to give you a cybercuddle, good advice and funny stories when you reach out. Yes this whole treatment thing does put a strain on one's marriage but as long as you love one another talk and sometgimes share the load with others like those here I think we should all get through it and find our destiny.

What Mush  

Megan


----------



## cathyA

Kimj - when i read your post I thought I was reading my own story. We must have a lot in common.

So this is me (and DH):

Married for ages - death of my mum and a few other stresses meant that we didn't ttc as soon as we might have. Now my little sister has produced two in the time I have been trying. ALL my friends are either pg or have babies now (even the girl I walk dogs with!) Like you Kimj, I felt increasingly isolated until I found the FF girls.

I remember saying when we started ttc that i wanted it all to happen naturally - I didn't even want to use OPK's !! Sounds hillarious now!

It seems to have taken us ages to get to this point - first basting in about 10 days. I've had loads of blood taken out and other than lowish progestorone no probs. DH has 'outstanding' swimmers (docs words!). So we think IUI could give us a chance. I too was offered Clomid, but can't see the point as I ov normally. I seem to produce sperm antibodies in my cervix so IUI could get over that problem. 

As you say Kim, I do have a life beyond IF (thank God) and I'm not prepared to spend forever on this rollercoaster. If, after giving a bit of a helping hand, nothing happens then I will surround myself with all the other things I do and not spend valuable time thinking 'what if'. (probably easier said than done)

I'm a gardener by profession and hobby. I spend quite a bit of time teaching gardening to adults with learning disabilities. I find this job very theraputic because it puts my difficulties into perspective and its so lovely to pass on my love of all things green to others.
I am also a keen clarinet and sax player, so lifes never dull round here!

Good to meet you all girls and heres a   for us all.

Cathy


----------



## Nicola1981

Hi,

My name is Nicola and Dh is Dean. We have been together since i was 16 and he was 21. I moved in with him when i had just turned 17 and we are still living in the same place now. I have been working in the civil service for the past 3 years and Dh is in the motor trade which he loves as he is a car fanatic. We got engaged on my 18th birthday and married in Sep 03 when i was 21. We had a wonderful white wedding with all my friends and family there. 

We have never used any contraception as i had always had problems with my cycle and also Dh had an operation on his testicles when he was younger so we knew there could be a potential problem with him. We had the attitude that if i did get pregnant i knew i was mature enough and had enough support from DH and both our families that i could bring up a child in a loving, caring and stable environment just as myself and DH were brought up.

After 6 years of trying, when i had just turned 22 we knew that there was obviously a problem with our fertility so decided to get help from our GP. We were both referred for tests and the results were inconclusive as to whether i was ovulating or not and also DH's sperm count was very low at only 3.5 million. While on the waiting list to see a gynaecologist i had some more tests done to check prolactin, thyroid etc and they were all fine.  We had our first gynae appt in Sep 04 and we were told that our only option was IVF as i had been diagnosed with PCOS and also with DH sperm count there was no other form of treatment that could help. We were both very shocked at the news but decided that as we were both still young it was not the end of the world as at least we had time on our side. The gynae wanted DH to have another test done before our 2nd appt but i couldn't wait til the appt to get the results so i rang her secretary to see if anything had changed. I was told that we should now be ok for IUI as his count had doubled to 7 million. (At last some good news) At our 2nd appt we saw a different doctor who basically changed the treatment plan altogether and said that we could only have ICSI. (Completely gutted yet again) I explained to her what we had been told only weeks before and she said she would check with the consultant and would let us know the next day. Well that was on 7/1/05 and i still hadn't heard from them up until last week. I rang them to complain that after 2 appts i still didn't know what treatment we needed so the secretary looked at my file and confirmed that we were on the waiting list for IUI and also a Lap and Dye for me. I was prescribed metformin to help with my PCOS symptoms and told that my next appt would be in May.

I have told all my friends and family of our situation and have found that they are really supportive, which to be honest is exactly what i needed. My grandparents have offered us the money to have treatment private but i dont want to depend on anyone just yet so we will stick with the NHS for the time being.

I would like to thank all the wonderful people on this site and even though i dont post that often i log on every day and think its excellent that you support each other through the tough times. Thanks again.

Take care all
Nic
xxx


----------



## BunBun

This my story.
I met my husband 15 years ago this year, about 2 years later he found out he had a heridty genetic disorder but not much was known about it then & we got on with our lives. We started living together 10 years ago & discussed having children but decided we wanted to find out more about his condition. We married in 1998 & finally got the answers to our questions which wasn't good news, after many discussions with his consultant it became apparant that having his own child really wouldn't be a good option so he had a vasectomy & we began the process of fertility treatment. My investigations were all ok so we began our first treatment of IUI with donor sperm in November 2002 but didn't that far as treatment was cancelled as the clinic missed my ovulation. We then had 2 unsuccessfully DIUI & then I got a BFP on the third attempt in August 2003 but unfortunately had a m/c at just over 5 weeks. At least we had some positives thoughts that it could work & eventhough we were saddened by what happened so will still had something good to cling to. Things went down with us after the m/c when DH decided he really didn't want to go again & I felt it was all my fault & what could I have done differently etc. We eventually decided to have another go in May 2004 & I was given clomid & merional to try & boost my chances, once again this treatment was stopped as the folliciles had collapsed. By this time I felt that I was banging my head against the wall & that everything was against me but DH was the positive one this time & we agreed that we have a holiday in the september & then give it a final go in October 2004. That ended up being the strangest cycle/treatment I've ever had & the clinic still can't say exactly what happened but think it was perhaps twin m/c a week apart - just a little info had a BFN but no bleed, tested 3 days later still BFN then had very bad period then about a week after that had finished same thing happened again. Hence why I didn't post for a while as I found it hard to cope with my feelings & there seemed to be alot of BFP (which was very good news - but unfortunately I couldn't read them at the time). DH is still in a positive mood & while that lasts we are giving it another go & once AF arrives we will start once more. The clinic have confirmed there is no reason we shouldn't be successful & that DIUI is the correct treatment for us. We haven't told family & friends what we doing so the IUI girls are my lifeline in that I know there is always someone there that I can talk to/ going through much the same as me.
Wishing that all our dreams come true & that 2005 will be our year.


----------



## lilly2k3

*28/01/05*​Our story;
I met my dh when in 1996. I was sweet(yeah right)16 and he was 19. We fell madly in love and moved in together soon after to my family's disgust. 
We built a home together and in time we began wanting a family of our own. This was around a year after meeting so we have now been ttc for 6-7 years.
Our first step was bms for around a year and a half. No joy.
Then to the docs, tests, tests and more tests. We were told both DH and i have problems so fertility treatment was our only hope. we did not feel ready for this at that time.
We married in April 2003 and this somehow showed us we were ready to start looking in to treatment.
By April 2004, we had had all of the tests we needed to begin treatment.
I was scanned every cycle from April to November 2004, had af every month but only ovulated twice in the whole time. We decided to use donor sperm to take away the male factor and had Natural cycle insemination. Both resulted in bfn's.
We had our first iui with drugs to make me ov in November last year(2004), another bfn.

DH and I have found the treatment's have tried our marrage to the limits. It is not just the bfn's but the whole thing. I tend to try and shut myself off from the start of a cycle, pushing everyone away. DH is or would be just the opposite if I gave him the chance. It is such a hard thing to go through. However, it will not brake us I'm sure of that.
Our plans for the future stand at another two attempts of iui after the one we are in right now then a break if we have had no success.

*11/02/06*​
Well our story continues...........

The IUI we were in at the time of the first post above resulted in another bfn along with another two failed IUI cycles 
We took time out to gather ourselves, put our marrage back on track and prepare for IVF.

We had our fist IVF cycle in August 2005 which resulted in a bfn and has been harder to take that any of the negs from IUI for some reason. So again we are having some much needed time out for ourselves and to get my body ready for more tx. During this time off we have discovered that the sperm that we have used for all of our treatment (donor) was "very poor quality, so much so we hardly stood a chance".
So back to one IUI with some good quality sperm and hopefully more of a chance of a BFP. If that fails then back to IVF.

We will never loose faith as long as there is a chance!


----------



## Sims76

Hello everyone

Firstly, I have to say that I am relatively new to this site (been posting for about 6 weeks) but I don't know what I'd do without it now.  It is so reassuring to know that there are others out there who understand.

My dh and I met 5 years ago (through mutual friends who married each other!) and had 3 years of doing loads of fun things - traveling, skiing, moving in together, eating out, going to the theatre - and having a fab time with each other.  Then my dh was made redundant and instead of putting the money away and worrying we decided to blow some of it on getting married!  He'd worked hard for it over the years and we were determined to enjoy some of it, which indeed we did.  We had two very different weddings - one for my husband who is Muslim and one for me, a Christian which took place at the home of friends of ours who live in the mountains in South Africa.  It was just wonderful.  It is our 1st wedding anniversary this coming weds (2 feb).  As we have had a pretty exciting relationship we decided that now was the time to settle down as we both wanted kids and so we started trying in March.  I wasn't expecting anything to happen straight away as my cycles were so long and I didn't ovulate on every one.  I also tried the BBT thing but it was just too irratic.  Anyway, due to my problem cycles i decided to get checked out, thinking that it was probably a slight hormone imbalance and I would be able to take a pill to fix it.  What began was a whole host of invasive tests and worry and confusion and finally the news that my hormones were up the swanny (won't go into detail)!  So we ended up at ARGC in London and the usual cycle tracking.  Anyway, I was put on clomid, which i have had no problems with, and I now ovulate every month which is a novelty for me.  I have just had my second iui (-ve) and now waiting to see ARGC tomorrow to talk through the next treatment.  I have done acupuncture, taken all the vits, put weight on to build up my BMI, given up most exercise, given up caffeine, alcohol etc.... and now I am just waiting for something to happen.  In the meantime dh (who is the most wonderful man in the world - he supports me in everything I do and without him I really would not be able to get through.  he means everything to me) and I are trying very hard to get on with life and we are considering a long skiing weekend soon (we both love skiing!) and a trip to Rick Stein's restaurant in Cornwall one weekend in the late Spring.  It is the only way that we get through it - by having 'us' time to keep our relationship strong.

So that is me!  Thanks for listening....

Simone xxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi

I'm 38, my DP is 28, and we've been ttc for nearly three years. All my sisters had no probs getting pregnant, and my mum herself had eight kids, so I just assumed it would happen the first month of trying. How wrong I was... So after a year we decided to get checked out, all the usual tests, diagnosis: unexplained. 

Began our first IUI in October last year, which was BFN, then second in November, which was also BFN. But my mum was very ill from July last year and died in November, two days before my second basting, so the whole thing was very traumatic and in a way it didn't surprise me that the tx hadn't worked. 

Would have been so lost without my DP, and one of my sisters and cousins (who's like a sister to me anyway), they've helped me at every stage. My DP is extremely caring and loving and strong, but there are also times when he feels down and I can help him through. I also have three or four close friends who have been incredibly thoughtful and understanding (though other 'friends' I've had to let go of - times like this make you realise what some people are really about).

Anyway, have my scan on Monday for third round of IUI. But we found the last BFN so hard to take that if this one doesn't work, we're going straight to IVF. Hoping so much that this will work, but if not, we'll try not to let it define our lives, and have just got some information through on fostering and adoption. We still feel we have a loving, secure relationship and home to offer some little person, even if it's not our own, in the biological sense. And life is never perfect, you just have to make the best of what you meet with along the way.

Thanks for sharing your own stories too. This site has made all the difference for me too, in being able to cope and feel like I'm not the only woman in the world who's experiencing this.

Abby


----------



## Candy

Hi Ladies, about time i introduced myself, although most of you are proberly sick of hearing my stories 

Have been using the forum for about a year now, just before we started our 1st IUI, I was lucky enough to establish a firm friendship with some of the other ladies cycling around that time, Murtle, Starr, Kim & Mizz and since then have made so many close Friends, not sure what I would do without any of you 

We got married in May 2001 and had been trying ever since, we were told after about 1.5years of trying naturally and both of us having initial tests that it maybe due to my DH's sperm count and that falling naturally may be hard for us, however before our 1st specialist appointment I fell pregnant, but by the time it came round, I had m/c'ed so our doctor wanted us to keep the appointment.

Dh's normal forms on the first test were 0% then 2%, they have been as good at 5 .... DH was amazing he did research on the net about improving quality, visited a vit specialist... before the days of us knowing about a single vitamin by Zita West or MG, he was taking about 8 pills morning, noon and night, I know he blamed his sperm for the m/c, something that with all my heart I wished he didn't.

DH then off his own back made an appointment with a urologist or whatever they are called at the John Radcliffe, who tested his suitability for IUI and then he booked me the Dye test that I needed b4 we could start and we started in Feb 04, After 3 failed IUI's and 3 1/2 years we decided that IVF was the way forward for us.

I visited a psychic after the wedding, as soon as I arrived she gave me crystals for fertility to hold and told me that I often want a baby here and now, but thats not possible, but when both Dh and I really both want it, it will happen, I never understood that until my IVF(As of course I wanted it and longed for it everyday) but the 2ww of the IVF, was truly one of the hardest times in my life, when i thought it was over, my life was to, at that moment, I knew that at no point in my life could I or my DH want anything anymore, more than any day b4 and anyday to come, it was most scary most surreal moment of my life, I know allot of people don't belief in this stuff, and you can read anything into anything, but I do know that, that night we both wanted the same thing to exactly the same extent and on testing in the morning I got a positive 

As we all know the gaining of a positive after the 2ww is only the start of the worry, but I can safely say that we are on the way to being parents and hopefully no one or nothing will come in our way, wanting each and everyone of you to get that positive and get to the feeling we are, where you can enjoy every moment of watching your tummy grow.

All my love and hugs to you all

 

PS Thanks Kim for starting this thread 

*Update Feb 2006
Gave birth to a little boy on the 8th July 2006, Jacob, who is now 7months, impossible to write down how happy he has made us, but do with all my heart hope each and everyone of you become parents however that may happen soon x

*Update February 2007
My son Jacob is now 19months old and I have fallen pregnant naturally (Can't believe our luck) and am 19weeks pregnant, praying everything goes well and we have a little brother or sister for J.

We were just about to start round two of IVF, DH's latest sperm results at around the same time as I fell, showed only 1% normal forms, but there was 160million, which is a record for us, previous tests were between 30 and 60mill, so shows that with only 1%, one sperm can do it xx

*Update October 2007
We are now proud parents to another little boy Lucas, who will be 4 months old on the 7th of November, hes a complete dream.


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
I've only been using this forum for about 6-8 weeks, but do find it unbelievably helpful, as I find it difficult to discuss this with friends.

My story: I am 34, and DH is 34.  We have been together for 14 years, but married in 2001.  Started TTC 2 years ago, and had admittedly delayed it for career gratification (boy, wish we hadn't now!).

After 12 years of the oral contraceptive pill, it took at least 12-15 months for my cycles to become regular, but now seem to ovulate successfully every month for at least 10-11 months.  Lap and dye was normal, DH's SA is very good, and the only test that has been negative is a post-coital test.  This is why we ended up with IUI.

Have had 5 rounds of IUI now, without medication, as I didn't see any point taking any as ovulation wasn't a problem.  I have had Progesterone pessaries before, but don't need those either.
So, have recently turned to Chinese herbs, which I'm not sure are helping.

Anyway, to cut a long story a little shorter.  DH and I are both a bit fed up, and decided to leave unaided IUI until we see the specialist again in March.  The specialist told us last time that "he would be pushed into IVF".  Waiting to see what he's got to say.

Until then, we have decided to give it a rest. My veins are painful from all the blood tests, and now even DH is showing a bit of strain.

Did I mention that I have quite a stressful job that includes a lot of on-call and night work as well.  I have recently changed this to try and cut down on some of the stress.  As one of my friend's says, how could I possibly expect to get pregnant with all that Adrenaline racing around my body.

So, here we are after 5 failed IUI, probably facing IVF unless there is a miracle over the next couple of months.

Nice to hear everyone's story's by the way, as sometimes it's hard to keep up.

Jodi


----------



## Jellyhead

hi people..
my story: My name is Jayne my DP is Chris. I met and married quite young was so lucky to have had children. After 14 years of  a unhappy marriage we made a hard decision to divorce. I thought that would be me on my own with the girls forever but out of the blue i fell in love with an amazing man who has changed my life in so many ways, we could not be happier.Chris is great with the girls but we dearly yearned for a child of our own and so did they(and time ticking by for me). We have been trying for over two years with no BFP so my doc referred us to EGA in Euston London where we had sperm checks, scans , lap & dye. He has a fab sperm count (super sperm) they call him lol. Me i do not ov and have polly ovarys.This i found hard to get my head round and felt terrible for Chris. He has been so supportive unlike my family members. I have had one missed iui due to lots of follies, one attempt failed with one follie, a missed cycle and am on 2ww with two follies. I was taking clomid but have moved to injections which i jump around like a loony as i hate needles!! I was unsure whether to submit my story as i have had children and feel with all my heart for the ladies who are trying desperately to conceive but this is me and i can not hide away part of my life.... this site has been a lifeline to me and i hope it continues to do so
with much love and affection jellyhead (Jayne)


----------



## morgan

Hello everyone
I am a huge fan of FF (and especially the IUI board) which has given me so much support since I joined about 8 months ago.

DH and I got together 5 years ago and started trying for a baby 2 1/2 years ago. After a year of trying everything we went to the docs. Between Autumn 2003 and summer 2004 we got referred and had lots of tests. The disappointment every month during all that time is still very fresh and raw but we had decided to get married so planning our wedding was something really positive that took our minds off fertility problems for a while.

We have a low motility sperm problem, connected to DH's diabetes, and so were recommended to try IUI, which we started about 6 weeks after coming back from our honeymoon. Meanwhile *every single one * of my girl-friends falls pregnant (by mistake / sooner than they'd expected / 2nd time around / just for the hell of it  ) - sure everyone can relate to how hard that is.

We started the tx but my ovaries went a bit crazy and over-responded. Fortunately we were given the option of converting to IVF rather than having to abandon the whole cycle. Having got that far, we felt very strongly we shouldn't abandon it - everything else was looking good. It all happened v fast. On Monday we were told I was over-responding, on Tuesday we decided to convert, on Thursday I was in for ec. They got 8 eggs, 6 fertilised and 2x2sies were popped back on Saturday.

2ww was harder than I ever imagined but I concentrated really hard on thinking positively. I tested early (bad idea - didn't dare believe the result) but we were so excited to get our official BFP. And then we felt incredibly lucky to have twins confirmed a couple of weeks later - felt like finally getting rewarded for 2 1/2 very difficult years.

So now with about 3 months to go we are very excited, terrified, impatient, apprehensive, giddy and anxious. The worrying hasn't ever stopped since the 2ww but you get more used to it, you get different things to worry about and it's all worth it when we think of what we've got to look forward to in 3 months time.

It's been a crazy year and an emotional roller coaster (even though I realise we've had a comparitively easy ride) and I certainly couldn't have got through it without all the support from here. The physical side of infertility and tx is hard enough but the emotional side is hardest, and even the dearest friends and family can't really understand if they've not been through it. So thank you all and I truly hope that all your dreams come true too.

We've got lots of room on the BFP list so we're hoping it's going to fill up very soon 
  
x Morgan


----------



## Le

Hi Girls!

Well this is my story!!

I'm Louise (Lou) and DH is Brian. 

We met at work and fell for each other very quickly in 2000, had a very passionate beginning to our relationship and quickly decided we would be together forever. So we were un-officially ttc since early 2000 ( no contraception !) We got engaged three years ago today and started to plan our wedding. Had a brilliant engagement and decided to try properly for our family. Here in Oxford a group at the university were trialling the clearplan ovulation tests with a monitor to tell you the right day for BMS. Well we decided to give it a go! After a few months of not really understanding the results, i was called in and was told i was being taken off the trial as i " wasn't normal" Well the short story is that i went for tests on the advice of the nurses running the trial and found out i have PCOS!  We were both a little upset at the news but Brian being Brian was completely positive and we went to see a specialist. In the mean time i was made redundant, Brian changed jobs and we had a wonderful wedding on Dundas Castle in Scotland 
We started clomid last year in February and completed 6 months with no BFP. After meeting again with the consultant and Brian having a SA test we discovered that his count is low. Now after the first round of IUI which we got a negative, we are stabbing for round two with basting probably next Monday. (Fingers crossed)

Well thats us, thanks you for listening (reading !!) and thankyou all for your support.

Love
Lou


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

I’m Billie and my DH is Ben.  We’ve been together for 6 years this weekend and been married for 4.5 years.  We talked about children right from the beginning of our marriage but were moving house and settling down, so I guess didn’t start seriously trying immediately.   

We went to our local clinic after about 1 year of trying and had various tests to be told everything was alright with both of us.  The consultant said he would put us on the IVF waiting list as a fall back but suggested we come back after 6 months if nothing had happened.  Neither of us will ever forget the first clinic appt when we were told we were both okay – we watched a girl come out of the consultants room absolutely bereft after obvious bad news and knew afterwards that we were very lucky – this will stay with us always no matter what the path our journey takes.

In the following 6 months, it is likely that I had an early m/c and then I fell pregnant again the following month.  We were apprehensive when reaching the BFP, but delighted none-the-less and didn’t take anything for granted.  We both felt that we’d travelled a long journey of monthly disappointment and the feeling of failure with success all around – and yes you notice it more when it’s not happening to you - but we also felt very lucky to be in the position we were in.  12 week scan was okay and we were getting more excited as time went on.  Our world fell apart at the 20 week scan when a problem was picked up and our little boy was born soon afterwards.  Holding him in my arms was the most precious gift I could have been given – our precious and longed for baby boy, who even at that early age was the image of his dad.  Again, whatever path our journey takes, we will always have that memory and we know that not everyone is as lucky to experience this.  We are parents, despite our precious child being no longer with us.

We started to try again immediately with clomid but nothing happened and we turned to IUI.  Treatment was a big decision for us as nothing was wrong, but we wondered how long can you keep trying unsuccessfully?  We were very lucky again and our first IUI was a BFP despite fairly low success rates, but this pregnancy wasn’t to be and I m/c a couple of days later.  We decided to try again and went onto another 4 IUIs, none of which were successful, so we asked about IVF.  IVF was another step altogether being so intrusive, but we’d been through so much, it felt like just another hurdle to climb towards reaching our ultimate goal.  

We went through our first IVF cycle in December 2004 and again were lucky to achieve a BFP at first go.  We were on cloud nine but still very cautious.  Our world turned once again at the 7 week scan when the baby had stopped growing.  We’ve just been through a medical procedure to m/c the pregnancy as this didn’t happen naturally and the pregnancy tissue will now be tested.  We hope to get some answers as to the m/c but have been told that there’s no reason to link this to the problem with our little boy.  

This is us and our story.  We are very happy together and despite some of you saying you have the best d/h in the world, I have to say you can’t have as he’s married to me.  I couldn’t cope without him and no matter what happens from here, we’ll always have each other.  We still feel that we have so much to give and would make such good parents that we won’t give up on the quest yet.  We will get that elusive BFP once again and this time it will stay put for the whole 9 months.

It’s been lovely reading everyone’s stories so far and I hope that many more of the IUI girls add to this thread.
  
Love Billie


----------



## starr

Hey All

Here's my story....hope i don't go on too much.
My Dh (pete) and i have been together for nearly 15 years and married for nearly 7. We always assumed that having a family would not be a problem, i have been pg before (at 21 but couldn't continue with it) and he has a daughter.

After our wedding we started on this long long road. After 2 yrs we finally decided to get some help. Unfortunatley we got some bad advice and spent the next 2 yrs in the wrong clinics who although they did the tests offered no solutions. Finally there seemed to be cause to our troubles. After a laporoscopy i was told that i had severe endometriosis. The consultant said he had cleared most of it and we should *try* i hate that saying now... for 6 more months. Then if no joy we would def need help. 
Needless to say there was no joy and in Jan of last year we finally got to an infertility clinic. It was decided that ivf was needed, but as the wait for nhs( i know we're really lucky!!) was a year to try iui in the meantime. 
We had 2 goes last year both BFN's and then it was discovered i had a fibroid... Another op in sept last year removed that. The consultant was really quite positve after, he felt that the fibriod was definatley causing me problems as it was distorting my womb and would make implantation very difficult.. 
After much discussion we've decided to try 2/3 more goes on iui (on 2ww now) and then move onto ivf in April.
Like others on here my 2 sister in laws have had 2 kids each while i've been under investigation and one is on her 3rd pregnancy now! I think without the support i've had on this site and especially from the iui girls inc Candy, Kimj and Mizz to name a few i would have given up a long time ago.

When the road gets hard and you break down/go the wrong way/stall or stop. It's so comforting to know that any time day or night i can come on here and there will be a friendly face , or a shoulder to cry on  or laugh with . It keeps me sane
Thank you all
Love Starr xxxxx   

Sept 2007
Thought it was about time i updated this....
In april 2005 we were amazed to find ourselves pg naturally... it was the month we were waiting for af to start ivf!! Unfortunatley i m/c at 7 weeks and was totally devastated. I thought my problem was getting pg not staying pg!!. It took nearly a year before we felt ready to give the ivf a go. March 2006 we finally got to e/c.. got 7 eggs... 4 embies ok. 2 put back. Ended up in hospital with ohss but things were looking good. 1st test was weak +ve... then a bleed.. Thought it was all over only to have my hcg go up again. Not to last though and we lost another longed for bubbs. That hit me really hard and i struggled to get throught the next few months. Finally at the start of 2007 we were ready to discuss ivf again. 
However.....During a really stressful month in which my mum had surgery for breast cancer and my shop was help up in a robbery amazingly we fell pg naturally!!! You could have knocked me over with a feather... It was the 1st month i was not waiting for af to arrive.. so caought me by suprise!!
I'm now nearly 33 weeks pg with our little girl.. Due for a c/section in about 5 weeks.

Don't give up... dreams do come true.. even fi it's not quite in the way you expected!!
     to all of you

Love Starr xxxx


----------



## night nurse

Hello everyone,

I was an iui girl last year so I hope that I am allowed to tell my story....

Some 14 years ago I embarked upon a disatrous marriage.  I was young (22) and after previous cancellations to our wedding by my ex it eventually went ahead but not before becoming four months pregnant when I said 'I do'.

This man was not the support I needed, he pushed me over when I was 7 months gone! Anyway to cut a long story short I was thrilled only to be told our little baby had a heart murmur and that it would go away by the time he was 6 weeks old and was quite common. 6 weeks later, nine weeks later an xray showed an enlarged heart the doctors were talking hole in the heart and operations    Then on the routine scan at the childrens hospital in Birmingham it was discovered he had 2 holes in his heart and would definitely need surgery to close one of them.  So it was so and bless my son as he still has one and is small for his age but apart from that loves his sports and no one knows unless I tell them.  He is 13 now.

2.5 years later and another child arrives (both were conceived without trying) in fact this time we had split up when I found out.  My mother wanted me to have a termination but that was against my principles and I refused and then had him back    A daughter was born and she was a handful and not the best baby, she screamed constantly.  So much so my then dh went onto nights and left me to cope, then expect me to keep my son quiet in the day.  So I came to my senses and left him, and by his choice he does not wish to see his children (nor does he pay for them)!

Three years later I met my dh.  He was younger than me by nine years so I had my reservations about this relationship. Suffice to say I was wrong and 3 years after that we married.  He is the total opposite of my ex and in my estimation any man who takes on someone elses children is really special.
We started to try for a baby of our own 2 years ago.  After six months we approached the doctor who ordered the necessary tests. It came back my dh had poor morphology.  We were devasted that we would need help but both agreed we would do whatever it takes to have a baby of our own.

So 2 iui's later and BFN i was gutted. My dh said he couldn't understand me being so upset because i had two children and i said yes but not with you. I chose the worst father in the world for my children and I just want to start again and get the love and support I should have had before.  Some may say I am greedy and my mother certainly thinks i'm mad but then i think she is just selfish as she re-married and made my step-father have the snip!


----------



## night nurse

oops , and the end is:-

We now await IVF in April and dh had a normal sample recently so the problem must lie with me as I have a disease called Scleroderma - a chronic disease that means my immune system is attacking itself.  It will get bad but who knows when that could be 20 years away or it could be 3 years away.  I have been told that my disease could get worse if I get pg but thats a risk i'm willing to take.  My dh is adopting my two and if I never see another baby I will always have my children and I realise I am extremely lucky to have them.  I can never pretend to know how so many women on here must feel never having had a pregnancy but I can sympathise with their desperate struggle to get one.

One day we will all get to our destination I am sure and I am hoping it will be this year and not the next or the next...
Thanks girls for reading my story which is not as heart wrenching as some on here but one I am sure people can relate to.

nn xx


----------



## struthie

Right this could be long!

Met my dh on a blind date set up by my work mate in March 1991,we moved in together in October 1991,and got married in January 1992.

I was 18,dh was 32.
We started trying - yes I hate that word too! I had been on the pill so expected it to take a while.I fell pregnant that year,in the October but sadly miscarried in November on my birthday.
We gave it a couple of months to try and get over it,and dh was ready to go again but I was still not over it but we did start trying again,but noting happened.
We went for tests after a few months,and I was booked in for a post coital test and the day I rang to make the appointment I was told that the consultant was away and it would have to be the following month,2 weeks later I got my bfp.

Had a difficult pregnancy as I had placenta praevia,where the placenta blocks the cervix,so my son was delivered at 38 weeks by c section,a healthy 7lbs and 5ozs,our miracle baby.

Since then I have been unable to fall pregnant again,we had tests,and dh results vary,I had a laparoscopy,and lots of blood tests.
Lap was clear but one of my ovaries was squashed,they said probably because of the c section.

Then the drs decided my weight was the issue,I was at this time almost 16 stone,so I have lost lots of weight by helathy eating and exercise and I am now down to 10stone,the weight I was before having my son.

We have our first appointment at a private clinic next week,the one we went to before was nhs,but I hated it!

We have been through so much heartache,and people do not understand.
We went to a wedding reception once,and there was a relative there who we hadn't seen for a while and she was 8 moths pregnant - no one had told us,we were so upset,that evening I lost several friends for putting us in that position.That was cruel.They all knew that we were going through tests etc.

Anyway I feel strong now,and am hoping to be able to afford a couple of goes at IUI.
It was said to us at the last hospital to try IUI but I was in no state of mind to have any treatment.
I am so thankful to have my son,he is our miracle,he really is.
I just don't want to look back and regret not trying IUI.

Anyway,this is the short version of my story,there is a lot more ups and downs but I would be here all night.

I wish you all bfp's and just maybe,one day I will be posting my own.

I love this site,and for the first time in my life I have spoken to people who suffer IF just like me,I even spoke to a lady from this site on the phone last week,that really was amazing,I don't feel a freak anymore!

Right I must finish now,much love to all.
Struthie xxx

Update February 2006 
Last year we finally got a diagnosis,dh's sperm now don't swim,so we had ICSI it was negative and the con said not to try again with dh's sperm,devastating at the time for both of us.
We had four IUI's using donor sperm all bfn.
Now down regging for ivf with donor sperm,hope this makes my sons dream come true!


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

My partner, "Moosey" and I have been together for three years but knew each other as friends for a couple of years before that.

We both knew we wanted kids and, because Moosey is older than me (she's 36 and I am a spring chicken at 29!) we decided she should go first.

First we asked a male friend if he wanted to be a donor for us but he didn't and, although we know lots of other men, we both felt that you would really have to know and trust someone to ask them to be a donor.

After that we opted for the clinic route and found a great clinic who treat lesbian couples the same as straight couples but it took about nine months of blood tests etc to get to start trying. Moosey had high FSH which dropped but is always at the back of our minds.

We have now had three unsuccessful IUI's and an HSG which showed that Moosey's tubes were fine. We're going to give IUI another three goes then review things.

In some ways we're lucky because, if for any reason Moosey can't become pregnant, then I can try to have a baby for us but lots of people say this without understanding how hard it would be for Moosey to accept that she would never give birth to her own child.

Some of the prejudice we've experienced while trying to get treatment (but not from the fertility clinic who have been great) makes me scared about being parents together. I get scared that people won't treat me like the baby's mum but I guess we'll figure that out as we go.

I was initially nervous to come on Fertility Friends because we haven't been through the journey that most people here have of many years of trying but everyone has been really welcoming and supportive. Sometimes I wonder how we would have coped without being able to come here and chat to people about the funny times, the undignified times and the sad times.

I wish you all the best of luck and hope you all get the babies you deserve.

Love Victoria
xxx

*Update Feb 06*

Moosey had four more goes at IUI and one IVF. The fourth IUI gave us a longed for BFP but sadly Moosey started bleeding and we lost the baby at about six and a half weeks.

After the IVF (at the end of almost 18 months of non-stop treatment) we decided to switch roles and I began IUI. We were extremely lucky that it worked and our baby is due in July 06. In spite of our worries about how Moosey would feel if I were to become pregnant, things have worked out really well and she's delighted, excited and relieved.

We feel really lucky to have got this far and to have done it with the unwavering support of the IUI girls!

VIL
xxx


----------



## Holly C

The past is just that and the future is full of possibilities!

H xx


----------



## *looby*

Hi Girls,

Sorry It has taken me so long to post this - i hope i dont bore you all  

DH and i have been together for over 10 years, we celebrate our second wedding anniversary in June.

I had never really considered that i might not have my own family one day, I didnt know anyone with fertility problems and suppose i just thought it would happen when the time was right,

late in 2001 I started getting very bloated and having stomach pains, i was sent for a number of tests and finally ended up in front of a gynae as they thought it could be Ovarian cancer - Luckily that was not the case but he did casually through in to the conversation that i had severe pcos and was unlikely ever to have children

What a Bombshell - suddenly having kids right then seemed the most important thing in the world, i came off the pill and prayed like mad. Nothing heppened. Our wedding was already booked for June 2003 so although i didnt want to, i made the decision to go back on the pill in september 2002, i came off again in Jan 2003 and was delighted when i skipped a period in feb - It wasnt to last and i mc at 6w4d.

Following this i had 3 rounds of clomid, then a laparoscopy ( where endo was found and removed ) an ovarian diathermy, followed by 2 more rounds of clomid and 1 go at IUI. In between all these tx's i fell pg twice only to mc early on. We embarked on IVF in November 2004, and Rocky and Bullwinkle were transfered in December. I was spotting before testing date and even though i got a +ve hpt, it wasnt to last.

I have been referred to the london recurrent mc unit, and also have an appt to discuss IVF on the NHS in July. Hubby and i gave up focusing everything we did on IF and tx, and decided to start enjoying ourselves again.

We booked a holiday to florida, bought a new car, planned a trip away to edinburgh in august and i registered to take part in the 60k walk for breast cancer in september,

I was due AF sometime last weekend and was annoyed that she was up to her old tricks again   i was gobsmacked when the hpt turned positive.
It is still early days but hope that my story will give hope to others who have been struggling along this awful journey,

I have some very special friends during my time on the site, and wouldnt have made it through the last 12 months without them. 
Thanks Ladies    

I am well aware that i am extremely lucky and i am praying like mad that this one wants to stick around a while longer, and you all join me very soon.

Wishing you all lots of  
Looby xxx

Update 11th feb 2006

Well what a year    Brought a tear to read the above. Must admit that when i wrote it, i really didnt believe that 
my bfp would last and that at the end of 9 months i would be a mummy.
Unfortunately during that 9 months i lost my own mummy, i now hope to make her proud and be the best mummy i can to Katie.
IF is a cruel game and one i wish no-one ever had to endure, I continue to gain good friends thru FF and hope that their journies whatever they might be now, are successful,
Lots of love Looby xxx


----------



## Missspud

Hi, I'm 38 and hubby is 37.  We lived next door to each other when we were v. little.  We were all friends but when I was 8 my parents took me and my two sisters to South Africa.  My DH moved to North Wales with his family.  Over the years Xmas cards were exchanged between families and his parent visited my parents when I was living in London (moved there when I was 21 - intitally to travel, but then ended up staying). Well, I got married then separated, then out of the blue DH phones me to say he's down in London working and could we meet up for a drink.  I said yes, few weeks later resigned from job and moved to North Wales and were married the following year.  DH has 12 yr old daughter from previous marriage, who is a little angel, but sadly not my own!!! as much as I love her.  We started trying as soon as we got together - we've been together now 5 years and married 4.  I have had all the investigations and so has DH - DH has psioratic arthritis, and the drugs he was one lowered the sperm count, so we didn't know this until 2.5 years into trying.  They changed medication, but the sperm count still isn't brilliant so they suggested IUI.  We had to wait 2 years for IUI as the clinic had closed due to lack of space - they didn't tell me that when they suggested IUI (without drugs as I ovulate and hormones are fine), so I stomped my feet a bit and complained and they eventually opened the clinic after finding a small room.  Apparently 6 other couples were able to have IUI due to my perserverence, so I felt great about that.  Had our first IUI last July, which was BFN (and 5 days late!!!) and then had 4 booked treatments, which didn't go ahead because they were either too early or too late (the clinic isn't open on the weekend).  Just had 2nd IUI which was unsucessful - AF arrived this morning.  I thought I'd feel really bad,but feel quite calm after the stress of the last few days.  The police took our little 1 year old fur babies, Stan & Ollie away from us on Sunday (they had killed 4 sheep on a local farm - had got out during the night - the wind had blown the gate open)and I was so hysterical on Sunday night that I thought on Monday that there would be absolutely no chance of this tx working.  My dogs were my little babies and so much part of the family.  We're not sure about getting another dog at the moment, but it's so quiet without them.
We have booked our 3rd and final IUI for 9th March and if that is unsucessful, we will look seriously into adoption.  We went in for Fostering last year, but I had to leave the training session after being in there 5 minutes - they showed us a video and I started sobbing - they called us to the side and told us that we would be more suited to adoption, but should go through the fertility first.  If anyone has experience of adoption or knows how it works,  I would love to hear from you.
Anyway, haven't posted on this site much - but it has helped tremendously - have lost contact with so many friends who have recently had babies as it's too hard to cope with - sure you know what I mean!!??
Wishing you all the best luck in the world!!!!
Pxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alex28

Hi Guys

Our story is we have been married a year nearly and together for 5 years.  We starting ttc over 3 years ago and after about a year i went to doc who booked me in foir tests etc and told DH to have sperm test done by his doc.  Anyway his doc booked him in real quick andthe next day hje called me to say that there was no sperm in his sample. Shocked was the lesser of the emotions i had at that time.  

Anyway he had a biopsy done where they only found primitive sperm cells and therefore the way forward was using a donor.  We finally got referredd to clinic just after our wedding last year and after 2 cycles on DI they realised i was not ov - why they did not check this b4 i dont know!.  ANyway put on metformin for 3 months (still on it now) and then i have 3 cycles of clomid along with DIUI and all 3 neg - got AF today!

Anyway onwards and upwards startting again this cycle and really hoping for BFP this time around!

Thats me done!


----------



## jess p

Here goes my story -

I've seen infertility/pregnancy from just about every angle!

I was adopted at 6weeks old by my fantastic parents who I love dearly.  I knew a few snippets of info about natural parents but have never traced them - posted the odd message on websites but no replies.

Was supposed to get good A levels & go to uni but was too loved up & didn't do so well!  Then met future husband at 19 - he was loaded & from big family so was a bit exciting! 

Turned out to be a huge mistake - got engaged after 5 months; after 7 months he confessed to being riddled with STDs which he'd caught BEFORE he met me & had been told by clinic he must inform next partner!! (Preferably before getting engaged to them!!)  Was too worried about letting my family down so went ahead with wedding.   He turned out to be violent towards me & used to rape me (which bizarrely wasn't an offence at the time as I was his wife - law changed now!) when I refused to have sex as having treatment for STDs for first 2 years of marriage!! Husband & his horrible family put daily pressure on to produce first grandchild - had v expensive bottle of port as prize!! (Would have taken awful lot more than poxy port!)

After 3 years started to see Simon (work colleague) & left Husband -Simon was the complete opposite - went from one extreme to the other.  He was half Spanish & v catholic, always made me feel bit 2nd rate for being divorced.  

I had been hospitalised after taking the pill with acute atopic eczema & was allergic to all Pills available at that time. Simon told me he couldn't use condoms cos of religion  (he never went to church but was mega superstitious) & I know this sounds stupid now, I believed him! DOH!

Long & short of it is 8 months later when I was living at parents (who were v anti abortion), still technically married to husband, just got place at teacher training college, I got pregnant - was horrified, devastated as I didn't want kids!  Had termination (hope that doesn't make me a really bad person in ff eyes) it was only option.  

This bit makes me cry now - rang hos on Mon 3pm told had to have it done next day 9am -was desperate, working shifts as lifeguard/swimming teacher, shift rota all sorted, begged hospital - told "then or never".  Before this had had appointment with consulatant -went for appontment in ante natal unit - waited 4hrs, nurse kept asking "have you changed your mind yet?"

Was in bed at hos at 9am - had told mum with best friend - at 2pm still no sign - asked nurse when I'd have op, she said "Oh you're not having done til tomorrow - you had a heart murmur when you were a child so it's a precaution"!! I had been signed off by Papworth at 18!! No one even listened to my bloody heart or took my b/pressure. 
Had to ring mum & tell her staying overnight as shopping next day.  

Consultant looked like Danny Devito - I was on a ward with about 8 others who all had fertility problems, lady next to me had just had 4th miscarriage - consultant walked in & said "lady having abortion put your hand up" - everone looked at me as if i was the lowest form of life. He shouted at me, told me I was a disgrace, I wasn't a teenager, how could I be so stupid? He never wanted to see me again, etc, etc. But the most awful thing was he said 

"THIS COULD BE THE ONLY BABY YOUR BODY CAN PRODUCE AND YOU ARE GOING TO KILL IT"

I just can't get those words out of my head, I just can't believe he was right.

Anyway, I had it done & came round on the trolley on the way out of theatre - consultant said I had to go back to bed - I refused, called Simon & best friend (who was having fertility treatment at the time - she is a saint & I love her!) took me to friend's house, I drove home to mum's pretended been shopping, went to work next day & mum phoned ranting & raving that she knew I'd had an abortion & I was a tart! Went home in my lunch hour & managed to convince her she was wrong!

Actually, Danny Devito look alikey is now dead & have to say I'm glad - he killed my friends sister's baby, crushed it's skull in 2 places during forcepts delivery & then lied his way through court case!  Evil, horrible little man. Yes, I know I'm bitter & twisted!

Stayed with Simon for 6 years, qualified as a primary teacher, determined not to have kids - never regretted termination.  Eventually pressure from Simon to start family drove me away.

Bought my own house - became serious nightclubber & blonde dolly bird!!!! Had great fun treating men like the idiots they are!!  One night, when drunk, met DP who I recognised as being in the year above me at school (had fancied his best friend & used to stalk him - of course, he turned out to be gay!! Friend not DP!!), cjatted him up & discovered he lived in next street, his wife had left him 2 years before - yippee!! Fell absolutely head over heels!

One day read magazine article - couldn't believe it, woman was terrified of giving birth, so had convinced herself she didn't want kids! Couldn't stop crying as recognised that this was same as me!  Fab GP booked me to see specialist - discussed & told me it's really common in adoptees who have no siblings with kids!!!! Was shocked! So he sorted out elective c-section for me - that was 3 years ago! Still no bloody pregnancy! 

At 35 started trying, not too worried as regular cycle & had been pregnant before but it just won't happen - not even a BFP & early m/c.  Now struggling to produce decent size follies, DP got weak motility in some samples - so fed up. Ex husband has 3 kids, Simon has 2, DP's ex wife has baby - why can't we have one.  DP would be THE best dad - is superb with his twin brother's kids. My job is so hard teaching 5 & 6 year olds, I just want one of my own & the kids keep asking if I've got any children. Oh, I'm just feeling so sorry for myself! Sorry.

Oh dear I've written too much! Thanks for reading!

You're all so wonderful!
Jess x


----------



## alex28

Oh Jess 

You really have been thru the mill - your story makes me feel very humble. You have been thru so much and i wish you every bit of success for when you test.


----------



## jess p

Thanks alex, 

Sorry it was so long, a bit greedy hogging all that space -feel so much better writing it all down - never really told anyone else all that stuff before (apart from DP - but not sure he really understands!!).
I know that a BFP will make it all seem worthwhile! Hope it comes soon!

Jessx


----------



## cathyA

Jess don't really know what to say, but feel very honoured that you wanted to share it all with us. Thank you.



Cathy


----------



## struthie

Jess 
You are very brave,thank you for sharing your story with us xxx


----------



## trixie

Hi everyone,

was inspired by all your stories so thought I would add mine. Hope you don't mind but we are DIUI couple...

I am 33 years K is 34 years
Meet my Husband in April 1998 I was on a 2 year work visa from NZ, did not expect to fall in love but hey I did, we got married 3 years ago in NZ. When I met DH we had only been going out about 1 month when he told me he had only a small chance of ever being a father ( he had found out with a previous partner two years before that he had problems 1996) his first testicular biopsy found some sperm they thought may be OK, as he was younger then he never proceeded any further and by then I think the relationship had started to fall apart. Whilst I was amazed at his honesty about any future plans for Children at the time it was not such a big issue as I think I thought they will find sperm. We did try (I know it sounds silly) to naturally have children I was off the pill for 6 years but no luck, So last May 2004 bearing in mind we had waited to get an appointment on the NHS for 3 years. We went to see a specialist in Harley Street Dr Anthony Hirsh who did a second testicular biopsy, some sperm were found to be OK they were incubated but did not develop any further.. needless to say we were pretty devastated and a lot of tears were shed over it. DH even said I should leave him and find some one who could give me babies I love him too much to do that and I fully understood when I married him that we may not of been able to have children as a couple. DH now confirmed as complete azoospermia, we have had a lot of time to think about what to do next and I felt I could not go through with adoption I know that sounds really selfish and in time I may change my view ( hope I do not offend any one) Have been having treatment at Shirley Oaks in Croydon with Doctor Booker, the nurses are amazing and so helpful. We have now embarked on DIUI First attempt Jan 05 was not successful as my Pr ogrestone level was not high enough. So have started this month on Clomid we have just been inseminated today Monday 28th Feb so now on 2ww. We have been through so much together and it has made us so much stronger as a couple. DH always says you cant let small hurdles that get in the way knock you back we are much stronger than that.. How can he stay so positive all the time, sometimes I feel I have let him down when I get sad and cry he is always their for me with his lovely smile and cheerful face to cheer me up, wish i could be more like him.

It makes me so mad when I see mothers shouting at their children I even told this young girl in Woolworths in Croydon on Saturday that she did not know how lucky she was to even have a child let alone shout at it like she did.. I know its not her fault but why does God give all the bad parents children and all the good ones like us have problems...

Reading your stories has given me great pride in knowing you all, some of you have even greater hurdles than we have, and still you are positive and encouraging every one, never give up on your dream, good things always come to those who wait. keep strong 

I know I don't tell my husband enough but he is my life and I love him so much.

Thank you to all you brave men and women out there..

Trixie and K xx


----------



## jess p

Trixie,
Your story was really moving - your DH is right! Hope it works for you, you really deserve it.

I know what you mean about dodgy parents - I always read the births, marriages & deaths in our local paper - tonight there was one just from the baby's mother (no mention of dad), she had 5 kids, latest named "Honey Chanel"!! I wish I could just pop them out that easily - I only want 1, why is it so bloody hard?!!

I've just finished 1st week of 2ww - will be thinking of you!

Jess x


----------



## Lucy Lou

Gosh girls,  you must be very strong to have gone through all you have. My story is quite normal i suppose.

Met my DH 3 years ago and fell head over heels, within 4 months we had bought a house together, that Christmas he asked me to marry him while on holiday in Hong Kong, at the same time i had begun to feel unwell, and very tired. Thought it was the stress of arranging a wedding!!!

After seeing 2 different doctors and several blood tests i was diagnosed with cervical cancer, the only option was a hysterectomy. by chance we bumped into a friend of my parents who is a gyne consultant and he arranged for me to see Prof Shepherd in London who was one of the few consultants able to perform a trachelectomy, (removal of cervix) so in june 2003 after several MRI Scans i was deemed suitable for this fairly new surgery ( i was the 82nd in England)

So here we are now, the operation has so far been a success, all appears to be working inside but because i have stitches where you ladies have a cervix poor DH's cant get through!

1st IUI on monday 28th feb (same as you trixie, you werent at CRM London were you ??!!) Not very hopefull as they couldn't get the catheter through to where it should have been. 3 more goes before moving onto GIFT. 

Wishing all you IUI ladies lots of   my DH keeps telling me the pain precedes the victory !!!!

If thats so i think we all deserve to be victorious !!!

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## trixie

Hi Lucy Lou,

No I am at Shirley Oaks Croydon..


----------



## kate29thompson

trixie said:


> It makes me so mad when I see mothers shouting at their children I even told this young girl in Woolworths in Croydon on Saturday that she did not know how lucky she was to even have a child let alone shout at it like she did.. I know its not her fault but why does God give all the bad parents children and all the good ones like us have problems...


Your paragraph above is understandable, i felt like that TTC #2 for 3 years having one son who was an easy going baby/child. DS2 is v different and a complete handful however, and I know now that it has v little to do with "bad parenting" whether a parent is shouting at a child , there is always a lot of background. I love DS2 to bits but he is a trial at the best of times - I get v upset as i know people like you judge me when he is playing up when we are out, I used to do the same. Please don't assume the worst of people and be aware that the world is not black and white.

Kate x


----------



## Aliday

Ok , here goes.
My name is Alison I'm 39 .My Husband is Damian ,34. He has no 666 anywhere, honest(have checked every inch). I'm a community midwife and DH account manager.I met Damian in 1993 (I kissed a lot of frogs to find my prince) and we married in 1996. We always wanted lots of kids, DH is one of six.  We practised lots and lots and happily conceived naturally within 2 years but unfortunately misc at 10 weeks. Beaten but not defeated we tried again and conceived Erin our DD a year later. The pregnancy was difficult but she was born perfect by emergency CS at 38 weeks.Within a year we longed to  extend our family and have been  TTC for 5 years. Finally decided to seek help last year from GP , after realising running out of time but seen as too old at 38  and ineligible because of previous child, to have NHS treatment. So over to private treatment - after various tests we have "unexplained secondary infertility" in other words haven't got a clue. So last Oct we had our first attempt at IUI with meds, Unfortunately I had OSS but the clinic offered to convert to IVF which we grabbed with both hands. In Nov we had a BFP but was dismayed at 6weeks to start bleeding. This stopped at 8 weeks and we were reassured by an early uss. However because of my age I opted to have a nuchal scan rather than an amniocentesis to check for Downs syndrome. This was performed privately at 11 weeks and unfortunately the consultant found my baby had a condition called anencephaly. This is a type of spina bifida which stops the top of the skull forming (even though I was taking folic acid). This condition means the baby would not live beyond of a few hours of birth. We didn't have a choice really so I opted for a termination . We found out  4 days before last Xmas and I had the D&C on 23/12. Xmas was really hard but my husband and my mum have been so supportive. Colleagues have been really good too. However I found it difficult going back to work with pregnant mums and babies - but I'm getting there. So we're nearly up to date. We decided to restart treatment asap , the chromosomes on our little  angel -a girl-have come back normal .So I've just starting injecting for another go at IUI, Please let 2005 be a good year for us  all. 

Sorry this story has been so long but I feel better for sharing and don't mind talking about my misfortune in the hope that my story will help someone else.
  
Ali


----------



## alicat

well I'm 28 Tom is also 28 we have been together for 11 years we met at college and then love blossomed.We moved to London then decided we would try for a baby (I'm the youngest of 6 ) but after 2 yrs nothing .we went for tests which showed nothing .we r classed as unexplained  i then found out i had diabetes ( after nearly dying ) so decided we would move back to brum .Got married in April 2004 (best day so far in our lives had a wonderfull 2wks in the Maldives for our honeymoon. We r now after 8 yrs doing treatment 1st iui abandoned 2nd neg starting 3rd in march we r being positive. I'm an identical twin where as my twin sis has two gorgeous girls and all my other sisters has between 1 & 3 kids so it gets a bit depressing for me and tom to go to my family's house when there all there  .we have only just started telling people what were going through as were sick and tired of having to say oh were waiting (no were not waiting we would love it to happen just like that)Now going to buy a dog to start our family  we r thinking  and Hope our dreams come through in 2005.


----------



## skinnybint

Hello ladies,

My name is Sara and dh is Phil.I'm 36 and Phil is 53 and we got married in July 2000. Have been trying to conceive since then. Phil had a vasectomy reversal in April 2000 which has worked although sperm count is not great, they swim pretty fast.
We live in Gosport and have 2 cats Burble and Abby who are both 3 next month.
Phil has grown up twins from a previous marriage and 2 grand-children but unfortunately is not in touch with them and I has never met them, which I think is very sad. Phil is from Great Yarmouth and I was born in Hammersmith although spent most of my childhood in Dorset with 2 younger sisters.
We both went through ICSI about 2 years ago, privately in Southampton at a cost of about £4000. Unfortunately I only produced 2 eggs-FSH levels of 10. No treatment since then. We were told that because Phil has had children we were not entitled to NHS treatment and forgot all about it until about 2 weeks ago when we were informed that the regulations had changed and we were at the top of the waiting list (a nice surprise, as we didn't realize we were on one!) for IUI treatment at St Marys in Portsmouth. We start in April but my FSH levels are now 25 so I'm going to need daily jabs of Menopur at 225 to try and wake my ovaries up.
I'm a Royal Naval Nursing Officer working in primary care and Phil is a prison custody officer working for a company called Reliance. (He did 35 years in the RN as a submariner).
My hobbies are many and varied, I love gardening although my garden is a mess at present, love my cats and movies. Also like reading about history and ghosty things and ride a 600cc motorcycle when the weather is dry.
Look forward to meeting you all and having a good chat.
Luv Sarax


----------



## jess p

Hi Sarah!,

Great news about the nhs iui - really hope it works for you both.

Jess x


----------



## rachael md

This thread is really good and its lovely to hear from you all.

DH and I are both 33.  We met at University and married in 2000 having spent the previous five years in different parts of the country sustaining a long-distance relationship.  We started trying half-heartedly straight away - i.e not using contraception but not really thinking about it. My job is very stressful and I work long hours so I wasn't too worried when a year and a bit later nothing happened.  But then we began to try properly, temperature taking, ovulation charts the lot. Still nothing.  Went to the doctor who sent us off for tests.  DH's sperm levels were slightly low but nothing to worry about, mine were fine. Then the lap and dye in 2002 again, no problems.  I was told I had to lose weight in order to get on the NHS waiting list, but have not been very succesful (I guess the more depressed I get about not conceiving, the more I turn to food for a comfort!).  

Anyhow, last summer decided that I would really get healthy. Folllowed the marilyn Glenville diet, vitamens and minerals. Lost some weight (not enough for the NHS) so decided to go private.  First IUI was November and was positive.  We were so happy.  But seven week scan showed no heartbeat.  Decided, with Christmas coming up we would let nature take its course (I was fed up with doctors poking around) but nothing happened, so had an ERPC at the start of January.  They didn't do it properly and I was in severe pain for a week as remnants had been left in.  Was dosed up with three different antibiotics and very strong pain killers.  

Decided I couldn't go on trying to juggle work and treatment (as I travel a lot with work, work long hours and I just wasn't coping), so have persuaded work that I will take a four month career break. I had to tell them why but they were very good about it - though it is a bit odd to get a break in order to try and start a family!

Not sure if it will work, but am using the tactic of not thinking about the consequences because that seems to be the only way I can cope.


----------



## Twinkle eyes

Hi  

I am 36 my db is 33,  been together about 8 and half fun filled years.  I was diagnosed with endo about 4 years ago after various investigations which found a really big cyst on my right ovary. Ended up having a laporoscapy to remove it and some endo.  Been ttc ever since.  Started Clomid for the first time and our first iui is tomorrow morning at 8am.  Can't believe it and we are very nervous.  I want so much to be a mum and my dp to be a dad.

This is a great site and I am so glad I found it.

XX


----------



## creaky

Just thought I ought to introduce myself.

My name is Krysia (assumed name Creaky, which is what my other half calls me on account of my creaky bones). Jon and I have been trying to conceive for about a year and a half now, and undergoing treatment through Norfolk Fertility Clinic and Barts. Starting off with IUI, then onto IVF if a couple of attempts at IUI don't work.

I'm no stranger to the fertility thing as was married previously and tried to conceive then for about three years with no luck, and subsequent marriage breakdown.

Jon has two daughters, 9 and 12, from a previous marriage so they fill my time, along with my full time job of being a childminder, which I started to do about a year ago. It fills the gap in my life that childlessness has brought, and I don't think I could ever go back to the (well-paid) corporate bull**** now. I look after a one year old, and two year old, and they really do make me laugh - best job ever!

Currently waiting for follies to grow big enough for my first basting....

Also really enjoy being here - especially as my baby-making is quite a well-kept secret at the moment, so it's great to share my thoughts and feelings with all you guys....

Krysia x


----------



## rachael md

creaky and twinkle-eyes, good to hear about you and welcome to the IUI girls. I've found it a great source of help and support.  twinkle-eyes, I don't think you've joined the general IUI thread (or if you have I've missed your posts) but do come and join us.

rachael md


----------



## claire1

Hi
I was wondering if I could join this thread, I'm currently taking the clomid, and it's my last month and will probally be moving onto IUI.  We've been trying for about 4 years, no real problems with either of us, unexplained fertility thats what the consultants say.  I've been taking the clomid for 6months now with no results (although I did ovulate better).
So this is the next step.  I would really appreciate some advice.
Thanks
Claire


----------



## Holly C

Hi Claire1

Welcome to FF!  Do come and join us on the main thread page which is IUI Girls Part 70 something.  It's an invaluable place to share your thoughts, feelings and get some advice and laughs along the way!

Good luck!!

Holly C xxxx


----------



## JED

Hi girls,
I thought I would also introduce myself on the IUI board as after 3 months of Clomid and 4 1/2 long years of ttc I am booked in for my 1st go at IUI next month.  My hubby and I met over here (I'm an Aussie and he's a kiwi) about 6 years ago and got married 2 years ago in Greece (just to confuse everyone!).

We are both desperate for a baby and all tests have come back fine so we've been put in the 'unexplained' bucket!  I've been seeing an acupuncturist and taking chinese herbs for 4 months and am hoping that will help with my treatment.  

Looking forward to chatting to all of you and will no doubt be grateful for your support during that stressful 2ww!!!

Jo

PS: my actual name is Jodi but I notice there is already an Aussie Jodi on here so I'll stick to Jo to make it easier!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi 
my name is eva and i am 30 DF 31. Stopped using contraception with the attitude if it happens then great (hahaha!!) - that was nearly four years ago. He had a sperm analysis which showed 100% abnormal morphology  in November but in January after 3 months of no jacuzzi and lots vits it was completely normal  . I am fine - hormones fine, lap showed clear tubes. tried for four months to have clinical bms at exactly the right time - nothing. Have a consultation with Mr Lower later in May 05 to discuss starting first round of iui.
Good luck to you all and may 2005 bring lots of    
eva xx


----------



## jess p

Hi Eva,

Good luck! We're seeing Mr Lower, at Colchester ISIS on May 27!

Jessx


----------



## Ginnie

Hello everyone..

As you can see from my profile, we've been TTC for over 4 years now.  DH and I are both completely fine, so it's unexplained which is incredibly frustrating.  At least if we knew something was wrong....  No family history of this either - both sisters get pg at the drop of a hat.  One is just trying for her next one now, so expecting the happy news any day (maybe I'm just incredibly selfish, but as my sisters announce baby after baby, it just gets harder and harder to put a smile on my face and say 'congratulations').

Anyway, back to me - we're just having our second IUI now.  Insem was 4 days ago so I'm crossing everything.  Everything went well (3 good eggs, DH sample excellent) until the actual insem, which much more difficult and painful, than I remember last time, and took about half an hour as opposed to 5 mins.  She kept bringing out the catheter covered in blood, and saying - I'll try again.  Also, at the end, some of the sperm exploded out of the tube and I felt it spit on my legs.  Some of it went in her eye too (!!!), so DH then had to have a hepatitis/HIV test.  But she insisted all except a tiny amount went in the right place, so we can only believe that and carry on hoping.  Had quite painful crampy feelings the rest of that day and kind of light cramps since.  I'm assuming this is due to all the poking about she did.

Well good luck to everyone - here's hoping!


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Hi, I am a iui girl now....

Had 1st iuid at isis yesterday! Feeling positive got to wait til 2nd June!!

Wow, It's great to meet people here, in the same situation even better to meet people in my area attending my same clinic!  

Anyway, me and dh been together 11yrs, married 4yrs. been ttc 3.5 yrs.

Dh has no sperm-Un-explained male factor I am ok, no problems.


----------



## Magpie

Hello all,

I'm Liz (33) and my dh is Justin (34). We have been married for ten years. This is my story.  Justin and I fell in love quickly - we were married within 8 months of our first date! We decided that we wouldn't rush to have children as we wanted to have a few holidays & get our house in good decorative order etc, so I came off the pill nearly 6 years ago. I had a few gyne problems and put that down to not falling. Some months later, once my cycle seemed to be settled we started 'trying'. a year or so went by, so i decided to go to the drs, after a few visits & blood tests etc, i was sent to a specialist, and found I had endo. I eventually had a lap (long story) just over two years ago. Dh has high sperm count - but some are not great swimmers. Was then told to 'go away & get pregnant'! I decided to go back to college, thinking that this would give me a qualification & take my mind off the fact that everywhere i turned my friends were falling. 

So time has passed, and we have moved house, this means new area & new dr & hospital. Had appt at the clinic couple of weeks ago & IUI is on the cards. Off to do blood test tomorrrow. 

Its been great to read all your stories, nice to know that there are people that will listen to me walffle on!  

x


----------



## Ginnie

Hello Magpie - well we have a couple of things in common.  Me and DH were married within 8 months too.  First date 22 Dec, engaged 6 weeks later at Valentines and married 31 Aug.  And we're the same age.  And we've been told enough times to go away and get preg too.  In fact, when we first saw the fertility doc nearly 3 years ago, he said "well this is going to be an easy one".  Ha!  Then the lap was supposed to sort us out to because it cleared up a bit of endo and washed out my tubes.  He told DH, don't worry, this will do it.  And that was 2 years ago!  Ha! 

Don't think this second IUI has worked either.  Pretty sure AF is on way.  I know there's really no reason why it might not have happened, but can't help thinking that they messed up the insem.  BTW, why are you having a blood test to start off your IUI, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Magpie

Hiya Ginnie,

It does seem like we have quite a lot in common! I really hope your IUI has worked this time and the AF feelings are other hormones! 

The hospital have asked me to do 2 blood tests one on day 5 and one on day 21 of my cycle. They want to see what my hormones are doing. The day 21 I have done a few times before - they check the progesterone levels, as low progesterone is a symptom of endo. Although I guess they'll check if  any of the endo has grown back when i have my ultrasound - so i'm not entirley sure what they hope to gain from the blood tests, I think its just how this clinic works.

Have got my fingers crossed for you, how long until you do a test?


----------



## Magpie

Also Ginnie,
I notice you live in kent as I do, can I ask which hospital you are under?

Liz
x


----------



## Minkey

Hello Girls,

I have been meaning to add my story since I saw Keemjay start this thread, sorry it has taken me so long, but I have the perfect excuse, my gorgeous little baby girl…….. 

Anyway, DH & I met in 1990 and finally got round to getting married in May 2001.  We start ttc in 2002 endured what seemed like 2 very long years month after month with no success.  I remember going to the doctors after a year who was really unhelpful and just told me to “give it more time” after 2 years we decided to seek better help.  We were so lucky to be able to get this done privately (& therefore quickly) through a work scheme.  After all the usual tests were done and they could find nothing wrong with me or my DH we were diagnosed as “unexplained” and decided upon to The Lister in Jan 2004 to commence treatment.  I think I chose there because we went to an open evening and Dr Marie Wren was talking – I liked her, she seemed nice and I wanted someone I was comfortable to talk with.  We meet her on the 26th February 2004, 2 days after my 31st birthday, I didn’t sleep the night before I was so nervous about the whole thing, and it seemed such a big step towards having a baby.  She was really nice and we talked everything through.  Because no problems could be found with either of us we chose to try natural IUI first off & I had my first cycle in April 2004.  I never really expected the first try to work, looking back now; I just thought that would be too good to be, but despite that it was still heartbreaking when my AF arrived the night before test day.  I remember it so vividly even now.  We were out with friends for a meal, I had to hold back all the tears and pretend everything was fine.

Because it was natural we started another cycle immediately and this time after basting I totally put my feet up.  I am so blessed to have got my BFP the second time round. I feel so lucky to have been given my little girl who means everything to DH & me.  

This site has been such a wonderful place for me – we told no one about our problems or treatment at all.  We are quite private people and I really thought people would think I was a failure.  Although that decision was our choice it was hard always putting on a brave face in front of people.  I remember in 2003 we had 10 friends who had babies including my sister & my DH’s brother.  I found that year so painful and could hardly bear to go & see all the newborns, but I had to because I had no reason not to as far as they were all concerned.  This site and the people I have met on here were my only outlet as I was going through treatment, so thanks to everyone for that.

I am not an outwardly emotional person but everyday I think to myself how lucky we are to have Agatha & I wish all of you your BFP’s – you all deserve it as much and for many of you who have had a much rockier ride, more that we do.

Never give up hope 

Minkey xx


----------



## louju

Hello IUI girls,

I am new to this so please bear with me!

Myself and my dp have been together for 6 years and have been TTC for 3 years.  I am 32 and my dp is 37.  We have had every fertility test you can think of and everything is fine so we come under the "unexplained" catagory!! I did have some mild endometriosis which was sorted out at the time of my laparoscopy.

Babies are everywhere at the moment, all my friends and family don't seem to have any problems TTC and I am finding it really hard to cope with!!  I spent most of my life trying not to get pregnant and now I have finally found my dp who I love so much and want to spend the rest of my life with and have hundreds of babies with it just doesn't seem to be happening??

On a brighter note we have just completed our first cycle of IUI which I was feeling really positive about last week but yesterday and today I have been suffering from cramping and I have a terrible feeling my period is on it's way.  I have tried to stay optimistic about the IUI but I know I am going to be so upset if it doesn't work. I am due to do a PT next Weds so fingers crossed - hopefully this cramping is not due to a period??

I am so glad that I have discovered this web site - it's so difficult to talk to friends and family about my situation as they don't really understand what an emotional rollercoaster me and my dp have been going through for the last couple of years.  I look forward to hearing from you all.

Lou xxxx


----------



## keemjay

hi louju and welcome 
you are not alone on your rollercoaster - come on over to IUI girls part 90 and introduce yourself and you will find it the best place for IUI support - theres plenty of girls going thru all the emotions that you are.
fingers crossed that your cramping isnt AF (period) on its way
spk soon

kj x


----------



## Cindy

Hi everyone
Here's my story,Dh is 34 and I am 29, we have been together nearly 7 years and married for 5 years, I come off the pill when we first moved into our house which was 1999, six years ago as we thought give the pill time to get out of my system before we got married and started trying for a little baby, I always suffered painful periods, but then they started getting worse with breakthrough bleeding, so got refered to the hospital, my first lap was told was clear, then suffered a further two years, of pain before finally convincing my gynae to do another lap, they only agreed as they know we had been trying for a baby with no success, so was going do a lap dye test, I was the told I had endometriosis, I then was put on a course of hormone injections, for six months which didn't work, and after constantly telling my gynae how much pain I was in, and how much we wanted a baby, with her not listening I changed to a new gynae, who perfomed some laser surgery in Sept 03, and refered us for fertlilty, then in JUne 04 I took my first course of clomid, but over stimilated so it was cancelled, our first IUI was JUly 04 which was a BFN, that was when I first met all the lovely FF!!!!! then Oct 04 our second which was also a BFN and I was rushed into hospital the night I had it done with severe pain, which was a really bad infection.
WE then decided to have a break, form IUI, I didn't feel strong enough, endo pain was back and i couldn't cope with the BFN, when all my mates around me just get BFP wothout even trying.
I then had another lap in June 05 for some more laser treatment, and was told all endo had gone YIPPEE!!!!!!! or so I thought when I went for my scan last week, for our third attempt of IUI, it showed there is still endo on my left side, so very gOOD, i DON'T THINK THIS DAMN DISEASE WANTS TO LEAVE MY BODY!
anyway got basted last Thursday 7th July, on my 2ww, trying not to build our hopes up, woke up feeling sick this morning, I so want this to work.
WE are also on the IVF list and we will hear about it in OCt this year, we did try putting our names on the adoption list, but was told why we are on the IVF list they won't put you on their list! (all them kiddies without mummies and daddies)
Everyone's stories are tearful, I just wish we could wave a magic wand to make all our dreams come true!         
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

Hi Emma, why dont you join us ladies on the IUI Girls Part 96 thread...im relativeely new to all this too but the girls on there are fantastic..really supportive xx


----------



## Humph

Hello there girls

Wow- what tremendous stories you all have and what inspiration you all are.

I am new to this Board as mainly post on the clomid board (only recently) but wanted to say hi.

Our consultant has said that we should try clomid again for 2 months then possibly opt for IUI so it has been really great reading your positive stories (although a little sad some of them).

I am really in a quandry about all the txt and fear that the more invasive it becomes, the less likely I am to conceive. Anyone else feel like that? Seems unfair when others simply have to look at a sperm!

I did conceive on clomid but sadly m/c at 10 weeks. Nothing again as yet but due date coming up in October and am dreading it.

Any ideas on what I should do that day with dh?

xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there everyone  

I posted my story on the general introductions page but am now wondering if I should've done it here, considering I'm going down the IUI route ... Anyway, I'll do it again here and hope I don't bore people too much before I even get started!

I'm 35, DH 44 and we've been TTC since we got married 3 years, 9 months ago.  Seems like a lifetime!  Anyway, after all the tests we've been diagnosed with unexplained infertility and have been started on a NHS-funded IUI programme.  I've got some questions to ask about that, but that's for another post.

I've been going for weekly acupuncture for the past 7 months and have been taking a whole raft of chinese herbs.  They regulated my cycle a good bit but still no pregnancy .... I'm so happy to have started my IUI programme as I feel its positive action at last, but I'm trying not to build my hopes up too much - they've been dashed so many times.

I've been lurking on these boards for months and have been inspired by your stories and your bravery - I look forward to getting to know some of you a bit better and hopefully giving something back!


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Welcome to the IUI girls board,you will fit in perfectly,any questions just shout  really hoping you get your dream soon.

Kelly x


----------



## perkypinky

This is my story
I'm 30, DH is 53. We've been together 5 years. I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries when I was 17 and told it was very unlikely I'd have children, so I tried to put them out of my mind and threw myself into making a good career. I've a lot to be thankful for. Working hard paid off and I've been successful. I've got a lovely home, am married to my soulmate and get on well with my parents who are happy and healthy.

My DH has two grown up daughters (21 and 24) and had a vasectomy. We have been told it is irreversible and that it would be inadvisable given his age. When we met he was clear he didn't want more children and felt young family life was behind him. This will sound crazy to everyone who's suffered years of ttc, but at the time it didn't seem such a big deal to me. Over the past five years I changed my mind about children. This is mostly because I work with them and saw first hand how lovely they are. I was also influenced by seeing what a great dad my DH is with his kids and have seen him help a lot of my friends as they started to have babies and young families. He is a natural. 

I thought a lot about adoption but DH was very reluctant. We had two years of difficult, painful conversations and in the end decided that we would go for donor IUI.  He's behind me 80% but isn't totally happy with the idea of babies.  It feels almost impossible sometimes. Apart from this our relationship is as close to perfect as it could be and I can't imagine being this happy with anyone else so wouldn't consider going it alone. 

I had my first IUI in September and it wasn't successful.
I'm not sure what the future holds but hope we can have a family of our own and be happy. 
The IUI girls have given me a lot of support. Nobody else knows what we are doing. They just think I'm a happy career woman with a no-kids lifestyle...

Anyway, that's me.
Perky


----------



## claire1

Hi girls

I'd like to introduce myself and tell you our story.  We've been married 3 years and together 5 years, have been ttc for about 3 1/2 years, got pregnant naturally about 3 years ago, but miscarried.  After ttc again for about a year I was referred a consultant, who carried out tests which showed DH OK, and me with low progesterone, and they didn't think that the follicles matured properly.  I was put onto clomid and after 7 months they then found out that I didn't have any rubella immunity, and the treatment was stopped.

We then decided to take a break form ttc, as we were gong away and didn't want to worry about what could happen whilst abroad.

So after months of being treatment free, I've been to see the consultant today, who's stopped the clomid and have said that we can go ahead for IUI, and have a teaching appointment on the 25th for the dreaded injections, I'm a nurse, and I'm not looking forward to giving myself the injections.

So girls that's my story, and hope that you don't mind me joining you.

Claire


----------



## zara2005

hi there

i am 28 yrs old and have stage 3 endo and suspected PCOS. DH had SA which was normal in some respects and borderline in others. have been ttc naturally but gynae has recommended going straight to superovulation and IUI which we are quite happy to do. going to see a fertility specialist in private next month to hopefully commence treatment.

zara


----------



## Lil-J

Hello

Just getting round to adding my details.

I'm Jo & I'm nearly 36 - DH is 35.  We married in July 02 and he is truly my soul mate.

I fell pregnant naturally in Sep 03 but was devastated when I miscarried.  We didn't realise that there was a problem - no spotting or cramps - until we saw the scan, which is now a picture permanently etched in my mind.  I was carrying twins so the mental pain was almost unbearable to deal with.  We picked ourselves up and dusted ourselves down and tried again in February 04.  Once again I fell pregnant straight away, only to miscarry again at 7 weeks.
There was then a question mark over my own health as my white blood count was very low & I had to start seeing a heamatologist and was tested for all sorts of illnesses.  Luckily all were negative, and I just have to have a full blood count taken every 6 months to see how I am going & I have been diagnosed with neutropenia, so have to just keep an eye on myself really!  
We also had some tests done privately over the summer of 04 to try and prevent another miscarriage if we could get to the source of the problem - & seeing as the NHS only take your 'problem' seriously after you have miscarried 3 times!.  
All results came back OK so we started trying again in Dec 04, but things didn't happen of their own accord.  Due to our age and desire to have a baby, we decided to see a private consultant, and are starting IUI in Nov 05.  If it fails, we'll then move on to IVF.
FF is fantastic for support!
Jo
xx


----------



## woo_woo

Hey all,

I'm 30 and DP is 25.  We're a lesbian couple which is why we're attending the clinic to have IUI.  First one was today and felt totally strange, unromantic and like it wouldn't work ever!

Hi to everyone else and good luck to all

Woo x


----------



## caz nox

Hello,

Me and DH met in 1998 in a cheesy club called Charlie Chans in E17 - anyone know it. It was kinda love at first sight, we both knew that we would spend the rest of our lives together. I am 29 and hubby is 31. We got married in Las Vegas in June 2004 and decided we wanted a honeymoon baby (of course taking it for granted). I had been on the pill for almost 14 years at that time. At the time two of my best mates were also trying and we were so excited about the thought of all being pregnant together. Well, of course, those two fell in the first month and here I am still trying. We have had all the tests done, at first they thought I was not ovulating so went onto clomid for 6 months. Hubby had two samples that were normal. Then on hubby's third sample they told us that hubby's sperm was sluggish and that we had to have ICSI, then after his 4th sperm sample which now they have decided was back to being normal we are having a go at medicated IUI. I go in on Tue for my first IUI and I am so excited and very positive. We live in South Wales. We moved here from London this year as hubby's family all live here and thought that when we have kids we would have more help. 

Anyway - pretty boring story! 

I love it on here as I feel bad moaning to my mates who have the babies because they feel sorry for me and I do not want anyone feeling sorry for me!


----------



## jadejade

Hi Girls, 
I am glad that I have found this site as I am sure many of you know, it is very hard to talk to your friends when they all have babies.
This is a short version of my story.  I was married 4 years ago and we stated trying to have kids 2 years ago.  We found out the most heart breaking new that my husband produced no sperm.  So after morning that loss we decided to go the donor sperm route.  I have had two IUI, both did not work.  This month I am checking my LH serge but think I have missed it as I have been testing for 11 days and have not seen a serge.  It is a very heart breaking journey to be on  and I want to be strong and have confidence it will all work out but I am beginning to lose my faith in this whole process.


----------



## moomin05

Hi Jadejade

Welcome to FF, you will find loads of support here, come and chat to us all on the IUI girls part 134 thread.  You will nearly always find someone to talk to.  We will all help you get through your bad days, and boy we have all had bad days with tx and the emotional rollercoaster it follows.

Sending you lots of     

Love 

Katherine

xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Big hello to all the new ladies,


Finding this site will be the best thing you have ever done,it really helps you through all aspects of tratment.I dont know how I would have survived without the help of all the lovley ladies on here. Please feel free to join us on the IUI part 133/4??   its where we all chat ,whether we are having treatment at the mo ar not. Hope to chat soon and all the best to all of you with everything  

Kelly x


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there to all the new ladies and welcome to the IUI boards.  Wishing you all (us all!) a short stay on these boards, with loads of much-needed BFPs coming our way!

Looking forward to getting to know you all better over on the IUI girls part 134 board

xx


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello everyone, my name is Lu and my DP is Ryan. We're getting married in Sweden at the end of this year but are hoping to have to cancel the wedding by getting pregnant! We're waiting for our first go at IUI - it should be the start of Feb. It's all very exciting but we're also getting nervous now. If anyone has any tips or success stories to keep me smiling I'd be really grateful. 
We had 9 trys with Clomid with no luck last year.
Lu


----------



## claire1

HI Lu
Welcome to the tread, and you will find that you will get lots of support from everyone on here.  Have you looked on the thread that talks you through the IUI process I found it really helped, to have someone go through the process step by step.  Pop onto the IUI thread 
Good luck and hope to see you on the tread soon
Claire


----------



## Lulu2003

Hi Claire, thank you for your feedback, yes I looked at the step by step guide. It was really informative. Much more information and more down to earth than the nurses gave. 
I've found some postive stories too, this is helping as with a success rate that seems so low it can be hard to believe it will work for us! We've got everything crossed though.
Take care and thanks for replying!

Lu
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello everyone,
My name is Lindsay and I started my first IUI cycle two weeks ago today! 

I have just got back from the hospital where I had my first baseline scan to check my ovaries were suppressed ( they were!!) after having my zolodex injection two weeks ago......I have had the menopause for 2 weeks, yuk!!  Hot flushes, lucky its Winter!! 

The nurse then showed me how to self inject and off I went with my little bag full of parphenalia!!! 

I have to start injections on Wednesday for 5 days ( delay being due to sonographer havin a holiday...how dare she!!! ) So I have a few days to think about sticking myself with a needle ( dont like em! )
I have some sort of gun thingy to help me, it reminds me of a nail gun or summat....BANG!!! ....dont think I will like it, but will persevere for sake of my lil yet to be born 

Then a week on Monday I go back for another ultra sound scan to see if my follicles have turned into Arnold Schwarzenegger size or if they have decided not to make an appearance at all, or maybe they will just be small and insignificant...No one knows yet as I have never had Menopur before!!!

I am looking at it this way.......first cycle is trial and error, miracles can happen, it may work first time, but gonna try think of it as my practice run...so if anyone else is on their first cycle I would appreciate hearing about it!!

As I do not have a clue wot to expect!! 

My partner Mark does not like me having all this done....he cried when I went for my laparoscopy, he almost cried when I had my zolodex injection and was sitting cringing when I had it done...wait til he sees my bag of tricks when he gets home tonight hee hee!!! 
Bless him, he's lovely and tells me I am so brave to go thru all this for our lil unborn one 

He has had a few tests too, there is a slight problem with motility but not too bad, anyways nurse says only the best get to make the catheter journey!! Bit like Birds Eye Frozen Veg!!!!!!!!!! 

So well thats my story......I'm scared, excited, happy sad all at the same time ( remember I am still menopausal!!)
    

[flash=200,200][/flash]


----------



## moomin05

Hi Kizzymouse

Welcome to Fertility Friends, and good luck with your treatment.  Why don't you come and join us on the IUI thread, as there are quite a few going through IUI at the moment.

Thanks for the warning about being menopausal, I have just had my Zoladex injection today ready to start IVF ..... how big is that needle!!!!!

Come over and join us all

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Moomin

Yes the needle is big...not that I looked eeek!
I got a local first so wasnt sore, but I was black blue and purple afterwards!!!


----------



## moomin05

I am sure I am going to have bruise from it, mind you it was over quickly thank goodness and couldn't see the consultant doing it, although my DH did watch!!!     mad or what!!!


----------



## pal

hi this is my first cycle of iui. the insemination is on friday. has iui worked for anyone first time?also cen anyone explain all the short codes that are used on this site such as dh? i am new to the internet and have got a lot of learning to do. thanks.


----------



## Viv41

Hello Ladies
I think you are all really brave.  I have been dithering for years - waiting for husband to agree, waiting for husband to pack his bags and get out, waiting to get over husband, waiting for the next Mr Will He Be Right - who never came along.  
Then I realised I was 40 and it was now or never, so looked into adoption - but because of my age can't adopt a baby, would get a child of about 7.
Then, before I knew it, I was 41 - and it was most definitely now or never, so I am now looking into IUI, via donor sperm.  Should I go ahead and should it succeed will be a one parent family, but at least I will be a family. 

I have loads of questions re DIY fertility tests (e.g. Fertell, Baby Start), GP advice (is there any, or do they just pat you on the hand and prescribe aspirin?), but rather than be lazy and demand info I will have a look around the site to find it all.


----------



## Hels Bells

Hi to you all,

I am Helen and my DH Michael, are starting IUI treatment sometime next week and I am so excited. My DH and I have had all the tests only to be told that we are both ok which is great but still frustrating. Our next move is to go for it and am trying the IUI as we have been trying for just over 2 years so feel we have both given it time to happen naturally and just feel that we may need a help in hand.

My DH is brilliant and I think that all you girls will agree that without them I think we would loose the plot - well I know I would. Our toast on new year's eve was that it's going to be our year and we both started the year feeling positive although not sure how long it will last, I have had 4 births this week from family and friends so the IUI next week  is a god send otherwise I think I could quite down. It's always the case every month the why not us? etc etc and I think in my case this hasn't helped my relaxation levels.

Anyway, I was thrilled to read some of your stories both the successful and unsuccessful as it's when not if it will happen and I will take strength that if it fails we just try again.

I'll get on the IUI thread when I start as it will be great to share experiences.

Good luck to you all
xx


----------



## Jan T

Hi Helen

Good luck   to you for your forth coming IUI, I'm in the middle of my first go and although its alot to take in its not as scary as I thought, especially with this great support group to answer your strangest questions!! 

 and good wishes to all

Janet x


----------



## beverleyt

Hi there
my husband and I have also been trying for two years and have unexplained fertility issues - altho for us its secondary as we were very lucky to have one little girl three and 1/2 years ago. 
Your message really hit home as we also started the year very positively and just hope we can continue - I particularly am not know for my positive outlook for no other reason than I am always trying to manage my own expectations - but I believe in this situation the more positive the outlook the better - 
Anyway best of luck to you and your dh and I hope it all works
Beverley


----------



## mouse14

My name is Donna (24) and DH is Terry (41).We have been together for 3 and a half years, got married last August. We have been trying to conceive for the past 18 months, having tests and stuff. I knew from the start when i met Terry that he could no longer have children, thanks to the "Big C"!  He already has 2 children from his previous marriage, who of course loves dearly, but has said he would never deny us a baby. So we became patients at The Bath Assisted Conception Clinic.

After an operation in 1987 to cure his cancer, he developed retrograde ejaculation. He had SA, but found no sperm  . I had all the tests done, and luckly i was ok. Unfortuately, we have to go down the DIUI road and my DH hasn't got a problem with it, he's quite excited actually.

We had out 1st DIUI on the 16th Jan 2006, but was a BFN. Going for it again on 16/17th Feb. Start testing ovulation on 14th Feb which is my birthday, so hopefully this month is going to be a good one. I think i expected too much last month, so was v. disappointed.

So, enough about me, good luck everyone who is ttc!! 

Love Donna x


----------



## Dixie Dee

Hi! I've been lurking here since we started IUI in January and thought it was time I introduced myself as I have learnt so much from you ladies! We have been TTC since June 2003 and had an ectopic pregnancy in Aug 2003. I didn't know I was pregnant so it wasn't as traumatic as it could have been (although it was still a shco and very upsetting). I thought AF had arrived early so assumed I was not pregnant. It was only when this bleeding continued for a month that I became concerned (I know I should have gone to the doctors but it kept looking like it was going away then it would return). The doctor made me do a test and I got a very strong BFP. I assumed that I was miscarrying but tests at the hospital showed nothing in my uterus and a shadow on my right tube. They messed about for a week, sending me home and calling me back until finally a doctor said they would need to operate. By this time, I was 9 weeks pregnant so the tube was too stretched and had to be removed. They said I was very lucky that it had not ruptured. 

Well, we started trying again pretty much straight away but have not had anything since   Tests have shown no other problems so we were put on Chlomid for six months with no luck. We began IUI in January - had good follicles on the left side and good lining but got a BFN. Tried again in February - currently on the two week wait but not hopeful as only had one follicle on the left (14mm) and lining was a bit on the thin side. Finger crossed!!!


----------



## Jeps

I've been using this site for about 4 months now but only read this thread, so thought I'd put my story down.  I'm 33 and so my my DH, we've been ttc for about 2 years, my sister had to have ivf with her first child and in the back of my mind I've always thought we'd have to do the same.  Luckily she fell pregnant with her 2nd child naturally so hopefully that will be the case with us too, if we ever conceive the first time that is!  We have the dreaded Unexplained Infertility, or at least that's what the situation is at the moment.  We've had 3 rounds of iui with clomid and I'm waiting to see if the 3rd one has been successful. If not we're going for IVF, i guess once we have that they'll know more about the quality of my eggs which I'm absolutely dreading, so until then we're still 'unexplained'.
We started off at the argc but didn't really have a good experience there so left before having any treatment and have been at the ACU ever since and we're both really happy there, everyone is sooo friendly. Reading this site has been a bit of a life line to me over the last few months, it's just such a great source of information and comfort, and also helps me put things into perspective as so many women have had worse experiences than us, i appreciate that we're still in the early stages of treatment and that others have been trying for years. 
Anyway, that's all from me.  I'm back off to the Ladies in Waiting strand ... only 10 days to go.


----------



## Rochette1

Hi

Just thought I'd finally step out from the shadows. Been lurking round these pages since Feb 05 but never posted a message. However today, I'm feeling down and felt the need to type and share.

I'm 34,my DP is 40 (just... 27 March) and we have been ttc for 3 1/2 years and after all the various tests etc, it has been identifed that we both are subfertile (i think that's the word). I have not been ovulating and DP had poor motility - although subsquent tests have come back OK. We were given Clomid for 6 months - no success and have been offered 3 IUI's on the NHS while we wait for 2 X ICSI on the NHS (earliest date for this is Feb 08, 3 year waiting list). Although we will probably go private after our 3 IUI's.

Had our first go of IUI using Clomid on the 17 March, this year and started our 2nd cycle this month. Had my 10 day scan today and after scanning me they have cancelled the treatment. The clomid has overstimulated me and as a result I have 6 follicles -quite large, can't remember how big, just heard the doc say sorry and then I burst into tears. Feel like C***P and of course they have also said can't  . Do understand why and that they have our interests at heart but still feel miserable. Why is it when you get news like that everyone that you see is sporting a bump, I think at tesco tonight it wa the expectant mothers night out !!!!

Anyway, like others have said before, this site does put things into perspective and although I am feeling down at the moment I know that I'm still at the early stages and that others have been trying for years.
That's all for me, decided to go wild tonight and have a 1 glass of wine.

Wishing you all


----------



## tizzy

Hi everyone!

Ive been lurking in the shadows too.  I'm due to go for my first IUI session next week and i'm really not sure what to expect.  Does it hurt?, is DH allowed to stay with me to hold my hand?  Anyone out their who can tell me the truth no matter how painful it is?

Wishing all of us BFP's

Love 

Tizzy


----------



## pal

Hi Tizzy, had my 1st iui in march, which hurt much more than i expected, when i had my 2nd iui on Friday to my suprise it was not no where as near as bad as the 1st. This time i relaxed much more as i knew what to expect so think the secret it you really must try to relax (I know it is easier said than done) but really think it helps. 

I'm sure the hospital will let your DH in with you, they are quite good like that.   We will be on our 2ww together. Keep in touch let me know how you get on.

Pal xxx


----------



## salisbury

HI Girls
i also had my second IUI on Friday, and it went a lot better than i was expecting,  the first was so painful i just went home and cry ed.  So we've just got to get through this 2ww, don't know how you are on 2ww but I'm analyzing every feeling, pain etc.  anyone else like that??

      Good luck to you all


----------



## Minow

Hello girls
I just wanted to post in case anyone remembered me from before. I have had 2 goes at IUI but both failed I'm afraid. 
DH and I have been trying for many years and have unexplained infertility.We are both 33. We are now in the middle of our first go at IVF and I now have posted a couple of times on the IVF board.
Everyone here was so lovely and welcoming to me even though I only popped in and out for a little bit so I wanted to say a big thank you and good luck to you all.
For anyone who remembers Socks and Suki they are doing fine....very lovely big grown up cats now. Socks is known as Belly boy as he is quite big these days (6kg) and Suki is often referred to as little fluffy one as she looks as big as he is but is all fluff, a lightweight at just 4kg!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Nikki30

Hi girls

I havent posted on FF for probably over a year now!  I have had 1 failed IVF and 1 failed ICSI.  We are listed as unexplained infertility although my DH does have conflicting sperm counts and motility.  Its sooooo frustrating and I know how you all feel.  After the first negative I was OK about things but the second negative (ICSI) really got to me big time...  Two of my close friends conceived (both having IF problems) and I had to watch as they got more and more pregnant - it was so hard.  They both have their bundles now which I am happy about but it hurts so much not to have one of my own!!  Me and DH have decided to try IUI (mainly because it is so much cheaper than the other treatments) and we feel that anything is worth a go.  We hope to start treatment in June after our holidays.  I wish you all the best of luck with your IUI treatments and sending you all loads of  . xx

Nikki
x


----------



## jess p

Good luck Nikki!

Great to see we've reached 100 replies! WOW!

Jess xx


----------



## Nikki30

Thanks Jess but...............before starting our IUI session.....I have a BFP!!!!!!!!!  Cant quite believe it.....I am always regular when it comes to periods (28 days normally) but today was day 41 so me and DH tested this morning and a faint pink test line appeared!!!!  Never had that before......am going to test tomorrow again just to make sure.  At the moment it doesnt feel real but I sooooooooo hope it is.

Thanks for your post.

Nikki
x


----------



## kerrys

Hi

my name is Kerry DH is David, we will have been married 8 yrs this Sept and ttc for almost 5 now.  We have three "babies" (dogs) which I wouldn't be without, it seems the longer we have been ttc the more "babies" i have got and I don't think dh could cope with anymore of the 4 legged variety.  I was basted on Tuedays for the first time, for the last two treatments I have just been on the injections and scans and then told when to  .  I have gone into a black hole since Tuesday and I think the below in why,

TTC oh natural - first couple of months monitored the dates and was real emotional and disapointed when failure occured, it went on and on month after month and emotionally I switched off and it didn't bother me as much when the   arrived.

Clomid - again first couple of months monitored the dates and was real emotional and disappointed when failure occured, again it went on month after month and slowly all hope was lost.

Latest treatment has been the injections first month I was so convinced it had worked, bought the kits and was ready to test the next day, that night the witch arrived.  I always thought I had reached rock bottom before but that was the hardest thing I have ever gone through.  I took a break and DH took me for a romantic weekend to France, the next treatment I was ready for failure.

IUI - fresh hope has been put in my head and again I have found myself looking at prams in shop windows and no doubt before AF arrived I will have look throught he NEXT book at the Maternity and nursery things.   I'm not prepared for failure again the cloud above my head is getting darker and darker.  I just wish I had some control over my head to stop it getting so far ahead of me.

I am sorry that I ramble on but I realy needed that rant.

I'm so glad I found FF

Love
Kit
xoxoxox


----------



## Lainie

Hi Kerry

What people don't understand is that many of you are going through bereavement.  Bereavement is any loss including dreams and thoughts!  Each time your dream is bashed, then you are suffering the same as anyone else would, that has experienced a loss and that is really really hard plus you don't have the support as intensively as others who do have loss from death or other areas.  So think about it, you are going through this monthly but you are surviving which makes us very strong people and thats something to be proud of and if you do have children then hopefully this strength can be passed to them through example, preparing them for the woes of life.  So don't give up and get down.  think positively. think and say "thank goodness I live in this day and age where help can be given to couples struggling with having children.  Thank goodness I have my husband and we are together in this and not alone, thank goodness we are alive and not ill or dying.  I know its hard to do this as emotional pain is the most uncontrollable thing in our lives but think if you make a positive life then you will be helping make a happier environment for children to live in when they do arrive............plus I'm sure your dogs will enjoy seeing a happy smile on your face.


----------



## Lucyann

Hi

Have been a member for a while but only posted a few times.

Where do I start??

Married my other half in 2001 - have basically been trying ever since! Went to the Doctors relatively early on as had widely erratic periods - ranging anywhere form 7 to 60 days. 

Had all the usual blood tests - about three times over because they couldn't tell if I was ovulating or not . Finally saw a fertility specialist in 2002 - again had the usual tests tubes OK, are you ovulating blood tests- sperm counts (OK) etc etc. Had one course of clomid - which failed in 2003.

Have literally just had the appointment through(3 years later   ) for IUI and was told that I couldn't have it this month because I wasn't ovulating  more clomid !!

It wouldn't be so bad if we any friends who were childfree but no - every set of friends are on at least their third child - WITHOUT Trying. And I swear if one more person says "it will happen as soon as you give up some one will !!!!!!!

It sounds silly also but also things like taking time off work to go to appointment - do you tell your employer the "whole truth" - in case they get funny about it and then everyone wanting to know where you've been and asking probing questins all the time - no doubt there will be more of these in the nest few weeks when (fingers crossed) I Have my first IUI appointment. Something thats evenworse (sorry am off on one now ) The hospital I have to go to for treatment are soooooo sensitive - their fertility clinic ------- is next to the maternity wing    Make sense of that !!?!?!?!?!

I am so sorry to go on but I was so disappointed this week I have waited nearly 5 years to actually have something done. My husband (bless him) tries his best but he just doesn't know quite whats it like. He tries v.hard to be supportive, but when at 23 you are told you'll never conceive naturally and then have to wait so Long for treatment eventually you do finally snap . I pray and hope that this work - because I cant wait 8 years for IVF(1x cycle free on NHS - AT THE AGE OF 35) - which I have been told is the next step .

Anyway-places like this make me realise that I am not alone.

I wish you all lots of Luck and will pray for you all that we may one day be lucky

xxxx


----------



## Ginger Nut

Hello everyone!  

My name's Sarah and my husband Martin and I have been ttc now for 2 1/2 years. I've been a member of FF for about a year now, but not posted before now. 

After my lap and dye in Sept 05, I was found to have 1 blocked tube and mild endo which was treated whilst under the knife. In the Nov I started clomid for 4 1/2 months with no success and got taken off it due to visual problems, flashing lights etc 

We've now come to the top of the IUI list    and we have our first procedure on Monday. Feeling rather nervous, but after my recent scan have 1 large follicle of 17mm, one a bit smaller and a good lining (whatever that means) so keeping everything crossed.

I'm 35 now so hoping that the IUI will be a success as not sure how long we'd have to wait for IVF. Have read the IUI postings so much and would like to say how helpful this has been in understanding a bit more about what I'm going through and how many other people are going through the same thing...

Sending much love, luck and sprinkles of baby dust to everyone.............


----------



## keemjay

hi ginger nut
thanks for posting your story, good luck with your IUI..follies sound 

for support through your IUI i would suggest popping onto IUI Girls part 162 and introducing yourself..the lovely girls on there are all currently doing IUI and will be full of help and advice 

wishing you the best

kj x


----------



## Barbie0676

Hello...

I'm Monica...  I'm new here.

I live in a town just outside Haarlem in The Netherlands.

A little bit about me...  I'm 30 and my husband is 46.  We've been married for 6 years and have a daughter who is 5.  After she was born in 2001 I never used any birth control.  We were living in California and moved to NL in 2003.  

I went to the GP about two years ago and she told me to take temps to see if I was ovulating... I did it for about 6 months and showed ovulation.  Were then refered to a Gynecologist who made some  blood tests on me and DH.  Mine were normal but DH's sperm test was bad... so bad that the doctor said the only treatment we could use was ICSI and then were refered to the VU in Amsterdam.  They did more tests and by then my husband's numbers were on the normal side and we were not considering ICSI anymore but normal IUI's.

We were put on a waiting lists of 4 months.  We were going to try 3 natural IUI's and 3 with medication.  On february we were called to start treatment, but my husband got sick and his numbers were bad again.  We were advised to wait 2 months to start one more time.  We finally started in June this year.  

The first 3 were unsuccesful as you can see.  Last month I had a diagnnostic laroscopy  that showed everything normal and clear.  

We started our 4th IUI this week, first one using medications.  I am using Menopur.

Glad that I found you all...


----------



## SUSZY

just read your story from early 05
how do we all keep going I just don't know
still trying to find my way around the site
saw that you were doing up your camper
(we got ours in june last year as a distraction)
also noticed you got a puppy - we are planning to in Feb if all else fails
good luck with the adoption
susie


----------



## keemjay

hi susie
what sort of camper have you got? does it need a lot of work? ours is a 1972 bay window and its a financial drain! we spend soo much money on it its not funny..i suggested we added it up over the last 5 yrs and dh said not to cos it would be too frightening! it still needs lots of work.. we only did the interior up to the windows and it needs new headlining throughout, new curtains and eventually a new pop up roof aaargh
yes we also got a pup..he's a year old now and has been the best thing we ever did..i so wish we had got him earlier, like at least 3 yrs ago..he's been an amazing distraction and i never thought i could love an animal so much, even when he's being a thoroughly naughty boy!! i cant recommend getting a pet enough..go on do it!! (if you want one now theres a litter from our dogs mum, they are 4 weeks old...Andover, Hampshire hee hee)


take care

kj x


----------



## SUSZY

Dear kj
How did you know, I saw it first thing and then lost it - its quite hard to know where to look.
We have a 79 Bay called Blue Moon who we have just put away today in storage (ex colleague charges us £5 a week to keep it in a big hanger which great for us.  Its needed a lot of work which my DH being doing slowly but surely and it needs new doors (we have the replacement but that is a next years job)  They do take a lot of time and money but what fun, when the three of us get in there we just love it and feel like we are on holiday and it makes us forget about everything.  I have found such inspiration from this site and some of your stories are amazing and I am not sure how you have kept going.  It has made me realise how lucky I am to have the one I have got and as I have probably said before I don't like other people saying that to me but I truely realise it now - I still desparately want another one still but I so admire how strong you have been.  I had a dog when I was first married (neither of us wanted children then) and I loved her so much it was painful - I lived on a farm for a few years after my divorce and when I split for the second time with the farmers son decided it would be best to leave her there where she had company every day and was loved it was one of the hardest things I ever did and she died this year age 15 having brought many a happy time to the ex boyfriends mother who had her as her sole companion once they left the farm.  I am so ready for another one although my little boy has asthma not sure which but quite fancy a chocolate lab and I know I will love it so much.
Don't you sometimes think god put us through stuff as we were meant to do something better.
If and when you are able I would like to know about your adoption process.
Take care of yourself and I look forward to getting to know you more and if you see my struggle again (with the site) any hints and tips would be greatful and if I get a bfn in 2 weeks time I will think of how brave you are and you will keep me going.
Look after yourself
Susie  Ps what are bubbles??  We had a wonderful sunset tonight made me think of all the girls on here


----------



## Little Red

Well, last on the list!

I'm wendy, little red on this site (5 foot 2 and auburn!!)

Have just read through all the stories and felt such a relief that many others have EXACTLY the same thoughts and feelings as I have had.

I'm not baby mad, but at 34 feel the clock ticking, it's been ticking for the past 4 yrs which is how long we've been ttc.
My pressure comes from my 'baby machine' mother, who cannot comprehend how one of her offspring cannot do what she does best. She was happy to point the finger of blame at my DH, but now we (kinda) know it's caused by hydrosalpinx, she's a bit stumped and is trying to be supportive, but then makes me feel like a freak who is trying to have some kind of 'cyber / chemical baby'!
ANYWAY.... 
I've only had one cycle of SIUI so far, which wasn't all that nice really! They omitted to tell me about the pain and nuttyness (maybe the second bit is just me). As a result of the scans they think I have hydrosalpinx and am on the waiting list for a laporoscopy to confirm it.
On a break from all the counting and monitoring and injecting, which is a BIG relief, although I know it will all start again.

I'm very new to this site but 'man' it's great, kinda puts things in perspective.

Cheers!


----------



## ginny

Hi there lovely ladies,

This is my first time on FF.  Have been ttc for nearly 2 years.  I am 28 and DH 30.  I have fluctuating pco.  DH normal sa.  Have just had our first go with IUI (after trying clomid and over stimulating, without follicle release.)  Am 10 days after IUI (which i had only 14 hours after HCG injection).  Woke up in night with cramping and had some pink spotting. (sorry if TMI) nothing since.  however, always spot for 4-6 days before AF arrives, so this is a sadly familiar feeling.  Feel really disappointed.  So encouraged by the website...finally some people I can speak to who really understand how emotionally draining it all is.  Sadly feel like i'm only at the beginning of the fertility journey...already finding it hard to keep strong. 

Ginny


----------



## keemjay

hi ginny  (and Little Red  ..opps didnt notice your post sorry )

nice to see some new faces and hear your stories...ginny i know just where you're at.. i always spot before AF and it sooo hard to keep positive to the end..but plenty of people who spot DO go on to have a pos hpt so dont give up yet!!
Little Red, no the nuttyness isnt just you!!

both of you, the best place to post for people going thru IUI right now is IUI TTC (trying to conceive) Girls part 163....pop on there and introduce yourselves and the girls will be happy to see you and support you..there all in the same position and I'm sure theres someone on the 2ww who can hold your hand

best wishes to you both

kj x


----------



## janie77

Hello everyone

I've been posting of FF for about 6 months but only ventured onto the IUI boards recently so thought I better introduce myself properly.

I am 35 and DH is 46 and we have been married for 9 years and have been ttc on and off during this time. (we had to have a few breaks due to illness).  Had a laparoscopy in 2002 and they found a grapefruit sized cyst on my right ovary so had to have it drained, unfortunately it came back and had to be re-drained.  had lap & dye in 2004, tubes were clear but I had quite a lot of scar tissue and adhesions on the right ovary and it's now stuck behind my uterus.  Also discovered that I have 2 fibroids but have been told that these shouldn't cause any problems.  Was diagnosed with PCOS in July this year and was prescribed Metformin.  Was also told that I had high FSH but have now managed to get this down to an acceptable level for treatment by vitamins, healthy diet and reflexology.  We tried three months of Clomid which didn't work and my doctor didn't want to continue with it as I had pretty bad s/e's.  DH has a good sperm count but has had some slight motility and morphology issues which had thankfully improved when he did his last SA.

This is our first IUI cycle - have done 8 Menopur injectons and got a natural LH surge yesterday so don't need to have the Pregnyl shot.  Am going in to be basted tomorrow afternoon.  Didn't really know what to expect but have found the girls on the IUI thread to be really helpful, don't know what I would do without this site at times.  

Am feeling pretty anxious and really hope this treatment works but to be honest our consultant wanted us to go straight down the IVF route but we wanted to try everything.  

I do feel like the clock is ticking but at the moment am trying to remain calm, stay strong and focus on what we have got rather than what we haven't which is not that easy a lot of the time  but am tryng to remind myself that we are lucky in so many other ways.

Here's hoping that all our dreams come true  

Jane xx


----------



## SuzyQ74

Hello All,

May I join you?

I'm Sue (32) and my DP (47) is Ian, we live in Crewe, Cheshire.  We've been together for 7 years    DP has a daughter (22) from his previous marriage.

I joined FF in September after being told by a nurse following my Lap and DnC in Aug that I had blocked tubes.  I didn't know how to take this but the information and members on this site helped me come to terms with the IVF road I thought we would have to take.  Following the consultants review of the Lap results in Oct he told me they couldn't be sure about my tubes as they went into a spasm during the Lap so I had to go for a HSG.  After three attempts at this at the end of Nov they said I had to come back for another go (Dec 4th) and after a lot of discomfort they were finally able to tell me my tubes were clear.

I have PCOS and don't know if I ovulate regularly, if at all - I was put on Metformin in June and since then I think things have improved, cycles have ranged from 20 to 41 days though.  I have had a couple of blood tests but haven't got a clue what the results are  

The consultants clinical nurse called me today to let me know that we can start our first IUI try in January at Leighton - I have just got to call her when AF arrives.  She told me I will be put on Clomid and they'll then see if I need anything else.  I asked what would happen after that and she said it would probably go ahead about Day 12.  I am on Day 25 of my current cycle but haven't got a clue when AF will arrive  

It is very exciting but also a bit nerve racking - after reading a few posts on here before deciding to start posting again I feel like I know nothing about what is actually going to happen or whether everything is OK for an IUI try.  Do you know where I can find out what the optimum hormone levels should be for a successful IUI attempt?

I wish everyone on here the best of luck and hope their dreams come true soon  
Merry Christmas,
Sue
x


----------



## strawbs

Hi I am now 29,nearly 30 my other half is 30 super swimmers.  I met him the first day at uni and we have been together ever since (over 11yrs now), he is my best friend.  We are engaged had plans to get married shortly after our first baby but that has not happened yet.
I have pcos diagnosed at 22, was not told it would be so difficult for me to conceive.  Came off the pill at 27, thought I would be pg within the year allowing for some problems (how naive was i)
Had one pregnancy which reulted in miscarriage at 7 weeks, very sad
I have no periods at all without medication.
I see an acupuncturist and have seen a dietician and reflexologist in the past.
Started clomid 50mg Jan06-no ov.  
I have two british shorthair cats, they are my babies, i love them sooooooo much.
I own my own company looking after young people who leave care (lots of teenage mums and babies, difficult at times)
I have started yoga
I am DESPERATE for a baby!
strawbs xxx

UPDATE
100mg clomid for 5months all BFN
Have lost 19lb to get a bmi of 24-yippee
I have had ovarian drilling 22/08/06 so waiting to see what happens now, had 3 natural periods varying in cycle length from cd30-cd38 so not great.

UPDATE (FOR IUI BOARD!)
well I had menopur every other day from cd2 followed by pregnyl, I have one great follie and was basted 12/12 with 200million sperm       
so fingers crossed for my first iui cycle testing 27/12


----------



## Candy

Welcome Suzy, this thread is purely for story sharing, but of course you can join the IUI girls, just pop onto the IUI irks thread when you are ready, they are full of lots of good advise http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78517.30

Good luck Strawbs, hope you and Janie have already found your way to the above thread C x


----------



## pip7

Hi

Just reading through this and was disappointed when there were no more posts, so thought I would join in.  This is the first time for me.

I'm (hate to admit it) 41, DH is 47.  Been together a long time but just didn't get round to trying to conceive until 4 years ago; I suspect I thought it would never be a problem, and still can't believe that this is happening to us.

We tried naturally for over a year, and had 2 BFPs which both miscarried early.  We then moved on to IUI x3, all BFP.

So then we decided that we should have been having IVF all along and decided to go to the ARGC.  While waiting to start I got another natural BFP which ended in a very early miscarriage.  I was checked for immune problems and it seemed that my NK cells were raised so I had humira before my first IVF and IVIG with my second.  My FSH has been OK-ish (around , but I responded poorly to high doses of medication, producing 6 eggs each time.  I had straightforward IVF the first time and ICSI the second because we wanted to try PGD (but didn't because we only had 3 embryos to put back, as we had with the first IVF).

What we did find out was that fertilisation didn't seem to be an issue, so we decided to give IUI another go.  While waiting for this I got pregnant yet again, naturally, and again miscarried.  We got the fetus and ourselves karyotyped - all normal.

Finally started my IUI cycle just over two weeks ago.  My FSH was lower at 7, I produced about 6 follicles, and my lining looked good.  I'm also having acupuncture and reflexology.  DHs sperm looked better than ever.  And my NK cells were normal.  So I'm now on aspirin, clexane and progesterone im, and waiting....

Finding it hard to know what to do with myself.  I'm HPT-ing every day, and the HCG from the trigger looks like it's now out of my system.  I use the sort that detects very small quantities of HCG.

And I'm trying to stay positive and occupied with books, DVDs etc (I've taken some time off work to reduce stress).

What I find really useful about this site is that people really do seem to get pregnant, sometimes after a lot of perseverence, and it gives me hope.

Best of luck to anyone else out there who's going through the same sort of thing.

Pip


----------



## keemjay

Hi Pip
thanks for adding your story 
I wish you all the best with this cycle 
The IUI TTC (trying to conceive) thread is at part 165 and you'll find lots of friendly girls there..and I'm sure someone will be on their 2ww at the moment too so you can compare notes 

kj x


----------



## pip7

Thanks kj
I'll have a look
Pip x


----------



## Amelie_S

Hi everyone! It has been so sad reading some of your stories, and uplifting too.  Have found myself in tears, because I know how terrible it it when ttc and I can imagine how happy I would be to get a +ve result. I'm 29 and df is 30 and we've been ttc for 4 years. Currently, we're about to start iui and i'm terrified. Df is brilliant and so supportive, but does he really know how desperate and empty I feel? Doctors say they cannot find anything wrong with either of us, but this makes it harder. I am so sick of people saying "oh just relax and it will happen," or "try not to think about it." However, I am feeling quite positive about the iui. My hospital has a very good record, better than some private clinics and the staff are so kind. When I get that +ve, me and df will be so thrilled. I have begun to find myself increasingly alienated from my friends, who are popping babies out left right and centre. They are sympathetic, but I think they feel sorry for me and the last thing I need right now is pity. 

I'm new to this site. I thought I'd have 2 or 3 kids before I reached 30, but it's not even possible to have 1 before my 30th birthday now. My df suggested I look for a site like this, because each time a friend announces a pregnancy (this has been almost monthly since november 06) I seem to get quite depressed and jealous. Does anyone else feel like this? I'm obviously pleased for my friends, but as each one falls pregnant, it seems that more and more of them enter this sort of mothers clique. 

Goodluck to everyone out there in iui and ivf land. It's so comforting to know that I'm not the only one because I really felt alone. I wish successful pregnancies to you all.

Love Amelie


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Amelie 

Come and join us on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91620.15 it's a lovely thread and we are here to support you every step of your journey 

We are all looking forward to chat to you 

Love Saila xx


----------



## Chickie

This is my first post on this site and I have already found it to be so very helpful. Ive been awake most of the night worrying as my first IUI starts tomorrow. 

My husband and I have have been together for 5 years, married for 2 years and ttc for about 2 and a half years. We have a fabulous new house and a beautiful dog and are very much in love. He already has a son so all along we have thought there was a problem with me. 
After all the usual tests and tablets (clomid, tamoxifen, lap and dye etc) it seems there is nothing wrong with either of us.  In fact the specialist said my ovaries were fabulous! so we are another unexplained fertility statistic.

IUI starts tomorrow and I'm hoping this site can help me along....from what ive read already...I'm positive it can.


----------



## Candy

Welcome to FF and good luck with your IUI cycle Chickie, I hope that its the start of your dreams coming true, if you follow the link above that sailaice added, you will see the thread for the IUI girls who are currently going through IUI, if you haven't already seen it, they are a fab bunch of girls who will support and answer any questions that you may have, good luck Cx


----------



## scousemouse

Hi, thought it best to post my story so far here - if thats ok with you girls.

Hi all,

I'd like to introduce myself.  I am 32 years old and my DH is 35.  We've been ttc for 11 years now (feels like forever).  It took me a long time to admit to myself that we were having problems and so I never requested help for about 6 years.

Anyway, after all the usual tests (as a Gynae OP), SA, bloods, HSG etc I was diagnosed with hyperprolactinoma (too much prolactin being produced by my pituitary gland) and was given a brain scan to check if there was a 'growth' on the pituitary gland (called a micro endinoma) which there was.  (Prolactin is a hormone that stops you from ovulating).  I was prescribed a pill called Cabergoline to reduce the amount of prolactin my pituitary gland was releasing, thereby hoping I would start ovulating.  After 3 years my prolactin levels were normalish and we were given time to conceive on our own.  When, after this time we still had not had a BFP, CD 21 bloods were taken on 3 consecutive cycles to see if I was indeed ovulating.  The first cycle I did, the 2nd and 3rd cycle I didn't.  So clomid was prescribed.  After 8 cycles of clomid and no BFP we have been referred for IUI and my medication for te prolactin has been changed to Bromocriptine in preparation for a BFP as Cabergoline has now been linked to heart defects and poosible links to mc.

We have our first RMU appointment on 17th July 1st IUI + clomid = BFN, 2nd IUI + clomid = BFP! 
I look forward to getting to know everyone on here and hopefully we can share our experiencesand offer support when it gets too much.

thanks for listening.
scousemouse
x

ETA


----------



## KatyJules

Hi i am new to this thread, doing first iui, near end of two week wait, is it possible to get a bfp and have all the symptoms of AF. < AF twinges, crying,mood swings,swolen boobs. feel like im going mad, any positive feedback would be great.


----------



## bubbles1

hi ya 
i love this site but totally confused about where i put my last message so i hope i dont keep on repeating myself. i used this site about 4 years ago when we had our first attempt at iui. to cut a long story short we had a ds who is now 3 and a half years old. 
i found this site invaluable last time so now we are about to join the iui rollercoaster again i just had to hunt you out. 
if its possible i am even more nervous than last time coz feel how could i be so lucky as to be blessed twice? but my husband keeps telling me to have a "positive mental attitude" and although its easier said than done i guess he is right.
hope to get to know you all better, i love to chat!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel2

Hi - I'm back on this site after a break. In 2004 we conceived Katie our beautiful dd, first try of iui. I was shell shocked it had worked!! We are now trying for no.2 as we dearly want to give dd a sibling. We tried naturally for almost a year before paying for iui. First cycle failed, and am now in the middle of cycle 2. Dh's sample was poor though and we were given the impression it is highly unlikely to work this cycle! I have promised dh that I will give up after 3 tries of iui due to the expense - but I'm working on him!! This site gave me so much inspiration and support last time, through the first few months of my pregnancy too. I've found you all again today and I'm sure I will be on daily now! Good luck and   to all. xxx


----------



## Candy

Hi Rachel, bubbles & Katy, this thread is for introductions only, for chatting and suppoort with IUI try the girl girls part 175 (I think)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116301.180

Good luck Cx


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone I hope that you don't mind me joining in - I am just about to start my iui journey so thought I would come on and say hello.

I am 25 (3months off 26!!!) and my dp is 26.  We have been trying for bout 2 years now and dp has no probs.  I have pcos which has finally been confirmed after what felt like forever.  My periods have returned after 12 months of no shows and started ovulating on 100mg of clomid but have really long cycles! (35days ish)  Have been refered for injections and iui as clomid just not working now. Really wish that our dream will come true soon 

Le xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Ladies,
Thought id add myself to your ongoing group. I have been around for a while off and on. Long story short, been ttc just over 5 years unexplained IF. Now due to start IUI at London Fertility Clinic in Harley Street. Has anyone had experience with them? 
I found them amazing and so welcoming on my initial consultation. They made me feel so comfortable even while sitting there with legs up in the air in stirrups!  
Look forward to chatting to you all
KP x x x x


----------



## zarzar

Hi Ladies  

Thought I would also add my story to this thread. It's so interesting to read everyones stories... 

I am 27 with a DD conceived in 2003 with ex partner without any problems. We were happy and were all set to marry this year when i fall head over heels in love with this guy who i have never met or spoken to before  . We met at a bereavement weekend (of all things) where we were supposed to be feeling sad and miserable, and all i could think about was who was this man. Luckily he was thinking who is this girls and the rest, as they say is history and we married 7 months later.

Any way it turns out that this guy I had just fallen in love with was HIV+, he had been infected with contaminated blood when he was 5 due to his haemophilia. So obviously we are not able to try and conceive naturally without putting myself at risk of infection. After some research we discovered that there is such a programme as 'sperm washing' which can remove the sperm from the infected fluid. After all the initial tests we have discovered that there is no actual fertility problem with either of us . (which is a miracle considering how much radiation and chemicals have been pumped into my DH's body) So it seems that the only thing that is stopping us from conceiving is our inability to have unprotected intercourse, so hopefully IUI will do the trick for us, and we are looking forward to starting our first cycle next month.

Good luck to everyone and lots of   

Take care

zarzar  x


----------



## Stormyd

Hi 
i am Debi, i'm 33, dh is 28, been married 3 years and trying. have unexplained IF, all the scans etc been on clomid for a year, had endometriosis repaired and now are about to start iui in about 3 months time. partly funded by self and partly by nhs - this speeds things up in my area by about 2 years. 

so here i am on this journey with you. hope it all goes well for all of us.


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Debi and welcome. Come join us for a chat on the thread the girls are amazing and have been my rocks! 
I wish you all the best with your upcoming tx

KP x


----------



## ellenld

Hi
I thought I would come on here and introduce myself as I will hopefully be starting my first cycle of IUI in the next couple of months

My name is Ellen and I am 31 and dh is 32.  We have been ttc for 2 1/2 years now with no success.  I had a lap and dye in Jan 06 to see whether I had any tube blockages.  They were clear but they discovered that I had endo.  Had a further lap in March 06 to get the endo removed.  No BFP since.  We have since had 5 courses of Clomid last year, and also did follicle tracking on one of these cycles.  I produced 4 good eggs, but still didn't get our much wanted BFP.  We have now been referred to teh Hammersmith Hospital.  Had the first appt last week, where we decided to go down the route of 3 funded IUI and then 1 funded IVF if they weren't successful.  We are now in the waiting game for our first appt for IUI and then we have been told following that we will be able to start treatment the next cycle.  Hope to start by April, as they said that the funding approval should only take 4-6 weeks and there is no waiting list for IUI

Ellen


----------



## Eliza76

Thought I would say a quick "hello" to everyone after reading your experiences over the last few weeks. 

We're currently in our 2 week wait after having our first IUI insemination on Wednesday. I'd also produced way too many follicals - 7 in one ovary and 3 in the other so had a follicle reduction whilst I was in theatre. Best thing about it as the gas and air - I think I was away with the fairies for most of it so it wasn't painful - perhaps just a bit uncomfortable. Must admit though, whilst I was coming round afterwards I had quite a lot of tummy cramps and I'm still feeling quite tired. Now we're just keeping everything crossed apart from our eyes that it's worked!


----------



## Eliza76

Just a quick question for anyone who has used Utrogestan after insemination - did you find that it played havoc with your system? 

Before we started treatment I was nervous about the injections and how they would make me feel - whether I would turn into a moody monster. However, they were absolutely fine in hindsight and, although I didn't look forward to the injection each evening, I didn't feel unusual or weird in any way. 

Since I've started using the x2 daily pesseries, my tummy feel funny, I'm struggling to go to the loo and I feel generally washed out. Has anyone felt similar? I wonderd whether it could also be related to my follicle reduction but, as I'm 5 days on, I figured I'd be getting over that. Any thoughts? 

Good luck to everyone who's in a similar situation. xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Dear all,

I’ve been keeping up-to-date over the past few weeks on here but thought that I should be brave and join in! I am 31, dh is 38 and despite being together for over 10 years we have been married for just over a year.

We have been ttc since Jan 2005 with no luck so far. In Aug 07 I had a lap & dye which showed clear tubes but a ‘considerable’ amount of endo, this has since been removed. Dh SA shows in the lower end of a fertile range.

We started our first cycle of IUI last month with basting on 26th Feb, but unfortunately AF showed at only 10dpo. This was very disappointing as for the first few hours I allowed myself to wonder if it could possibly the first signs of implantation. My cycle is usually 26 – 28 days so for it to show so early was upsetting.

Our local clinic does scans from cd10, and for now we are not using any meds, so we are back on Sat morning for the first scan of the next round of treatment. Better luck this time!


----------



## Nowgli

Dear All

I just wanted to introduce myself as another relatively 'newbie'!

Hubby and I are both 35 and have been together for 16 years (married for 4).  We've been TTC since 2004, when I was scanned and found out that I have PCOS (which explained the lack of periods prior to going to onto the pill) 

Started taking metformin, which I took until 2006 when I had a lap, dye and ov. drilling, followed by 6 rounds of clomid in 2007.  Eventually was advised by the NHS that they couldn't do any more for me until I was 36, so we decided to go private to the Woking Nuffield earlier this year.  

Started our first IUI in May, which was going quite well (apart from having to inject myself which took a bit of getting used to!) but had to abandon this at about day 12 as my follicles stopped growing (I had 4 follicles at 14mm but they didn't grow any further).  I then had a 65 day wait for my next period (TMI...sorry!) which started last Friday, so have just started our second attempt (yippee).  Have a scan tomorrow to see if the follicles are growing better this time.

Just wanted to wish everyone going through the same lots & lots of luck & hugs !

  

Nowgli xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi all.

I am 30 and my husband is 31.  We have been ttc since 2001.  I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2004.  We tried OI with clomid but unfortunately I don't respond very well to it and so now we are starting our first round of IUI.  I am nervous about it but excited too!

Babydust to all xxx


----------



## vic32

Hello Ladies,

I've posted a few times on FF, and have spent quite a lot of time recently on this wonderful site. 

I'm 32, and DH also 32. We have been ttc for almost 3 years now. We started ttc on 15th October 2005 (our wedding night), when we stopped using any protection and I (naively) thought that maybe we'd have a baby 10 months later!!! If only i'd known! 

Like many of the ladies on FF, we've never really been given a conclusive "reason" for our fertility problems. DH had SA which indicated motility was slightly low at 40%, but he's cut back on the hot baths, and the last test came back "normal". My ovulation is a bit all over the place, but lap n dye didn't show up any problems and 7 months of clomid have made no difference, so we finally started on the Assisted conception road in July 08. Our first stimulated IUI resulted in a BFN. It wasn't as painful an experience as i'd thought, and other than tender (.)(.)s i had no other symptoms. We've just had a month off and have started our 2nd cycle this week. I was probably a little over-optimistic last time, so have revised my expectations downwards a little (for self-preservation as much as anything). I'm trying to keep positive, and managing to, most of the time (I can't yet accept a future without kids), but have those panic moments when i feel my time is running out, and have the physical grief, that i guess many of you will also experience.

Anyway, i'm writing a treatment diary, as i find it almost like therapy :-D Our friends know we're having treatment but i don't like many people knowing exactly what day i'm on. I love reading everyone else's stories - especially as i find my mind drifting onto the subject more and more as the treatment cycle continues - especially in the 2ww.

Anyway, best wishes and positive vibes to you all, and to end on a positive note - at least we're not married to Henry VIII - we'd have lost our heads by now!  

Vicky x


During this time, I've watched as all my friends, have got pregnant very quickly and had their babies. Starting to feel more and more isolated from them in some ways, so reading all your stories on FF, has been great - just to know i'm not a freak of nature, and there are others in similar situations. I find it inspiring to read when people.


----------



## sam 2

Hiya ladies, its been great reading all your post and learning new things on fertility all the time on here..
Me and my hubby have been together 11 years and have been through so much heart ache as i am sure lots of us have, my hubby has 2 children from his first marriage and he had a vercectomy done while with his wife as they didnt want any more kids, how ever things happen and they seperated, we got together, i have no children and have always wanted them so we paid private to have his op reversed, this was 5 years ago and although we was told it had worked the sperm motility, quality and count isnt great enough for us to concieve naturally, so in Jan 08 we was advised to have icsi treatment which didnt work for us this time, i an still trying to move on from this but we will carry on till it happens for us, we plan our 2nd icsi in Jan 09 just hope this is our lucky time not sure i can go through all this treatment again for a neg result..

If the worse happens next year we have talked about trying iui with a sperm donor as i have had all the test done and have nothing wrong with me, does anyone know how much this treatment costs?
We cant get any help on the nhs because my hubby has 2 children how wrong is that when i have none, and treatment we have had has all been funded by ourselves and is so expensive so we had to egg share to help us with our costs..

thanks sam


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals 

I thought I would add my (short) story here, although I also post on the IUI thread further down. DH and I have been ttc for 36 cycles now - I can't believe it's been that long, it feels like only yesterday we started ttc. 

We have both had all of the tests done and although I had suspected endo, a second lap this year showed I had none, everything was all clear. We had four months of clomid in the last 12 months (hence my username!) all of which I responded very well to, but none of which resulted in a bfp. 

I had my lap in April and after that we were told by the nhs that there was nothing else they could do and we would be referred for ivf.  They didn't cover IUI so we then decided we would try IUI privately while on the waiting list for ivf (we were told this would be a year). 

Our first IUI was a bfn and I am now 12dpo on our 2nd, due to test later this week. I have tried to stay positive all this month but it's starting to niggle with me now, am getting AF feelings and trying hard to ignore them.   

Since starting this IUI we have heard from Guys and St Thomas and been told we will be starting ivf in the next few weeks! This was a huge surprise as we weren't expecting to hear for at least another 6-9 months. So we are going along to an information meeting this week. 

sam, I'm not sure but I think the London Women's Clinic does donor IUI. Have a look on their website perhaps? 

Vic.... we got married the day before you!!    Guess we are both coming up to our 3rd wedding anniversary very soon    It was such a wonderful sunny weekend, I remember it well. Hugs to you hun, we know lots of friends too who married AFTER us and have since had babies, some even have two    It's wonderful to have support on here  

Cx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone

Im Jules and I am looking to do assisted IUI at LWC this month with donor sperm (same sex couple)..  We have been working towards egg sharing at LWC but after a consulation on SAturday I am going to need to lose 25 pounds before I can qualify   so we are going to do assisted IUI in the mean time..  

I am 30 as is DP, all my tests have come back fine, had an inernal scan on sat and all looks good, they said I had the perfect womb and lining and even showed me my egg as I was literally about to ovulate which was quite cool!  I found that very encouraging so we have decided that is the best route for us until I can shift some weight (been trying since December 07 and no luck, apparently I have an issue with my adrenal gland  )..

Sam - LWC do do IUI with donor sperm.. We purchased 3 rounds worth of sperm so 6 vials for 1650 + 275 for a year storage - obviously you dont have to buy this much.. Costs including sperm is 1395 + 245 sperm prep fee + circa 300 for drugs, if you have you have already purchased sperm like we have then it is 845 + 245 + 300..  Obviously if you do unassisted then just minus the 300..  Good Luck!


----------



## bow99

Hi everyone 


This is my first post, I am in my 2ww on my first round of IUI with Clomid. When we started we were told that it would be abandoned if there were too many follicles. I had 6 follicles and all were big, we still went ahead. What is too many? anyone had this many or more.

Thanks
Claire


----------



## Guest

Hi I'm Gemma

Met DF at work in 2003 and knew we had chemistry to start with even though we both had partners at the time, in 2004 he asked me on a date and we were inseparable from there onwards.  We quit work a few months later and went traveling around South Africa and lived in Cape Town for a while, when we got back he proposed and we got married August 08.  

We started to ttc in May 2006 and told everyone that would listen of our plans as we were so excited but unfortunately nothing ever happened and it got to the point where we had tests and everything was ok and still nothing, the worst thing  was telling anyone, I hate being felt sorry for.  Im starting IUI in the next few months and really hope this will be our ticket to a bfp.  Just started my own wedding decoration company and things have gone mad so hoping that with my mind on this I can forget the troubles or ttc.xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi I am Sam (Sammysmiles when not TTC ha!)

Been TTC since Nov 2004. Already have a DS from a previous relationship aged 8 and thought it would be nice to have a brother and sister for him. We also got engaged the same month and married in June 2006. Still no babies :-( Went to the docs for a referral and discovered that I wasnt ovulating and my DH had low motility sperm.

Had a Hycosy and discovered that my tubes were fine so got started on Clomid Oct 2007. Was on this for 7 months and although I started ovulating regularly with just one tablet still no BFP's. We then turned to IUI and reached the top of the list in September. Had really high hopes and spent hours on here after my basting looking for signs and convincing myself that it was my turn. Sadly it wasnt meant to be and AF came before my test date.

About to start round two on Monday (touch wood!) and promised myself that I wouldnt look at the 2WW thread as much as I dont want to compare myself to anybody elses symptons etc.

I dont know what I would do without my FF friends, you are all brilliant! So good to know I am not alone in my crazy thoughts  .

Gembow we sound alot like you and your DH. Everything is pointing towards a BFP apart from the pee sticks.  

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

hi everyone

firstly id like to say i am new to so forgive me if things dont sound right 
i met dh (andy) down at the local pub that was 8 yrs ago the first time i saw him i knew he was the one that was goin to make me happy and be the father off my children. we ave been tryin for 6 yrs unaided but due to a medical condition i ave we had to put it on hold, so really we ave been trying for 2 yrs now, we went to the local gp has dh is diabetic so we thought that was the reason  but how wrong we was it was me, which in away made things a little eaiser for us has he is a real mans man, this will be our 3rd atempt on tablets, we seem to get so far and then all off a sudden things go wrong we are not sure way so they ave upped my tablets from 1 to 2 a day. 
 good luck to all of you


----------



## shopaholicsaz

Hi 

I've been registered on this site for a while and thought it was time to introduce myself. DH and I have been married for 9 years and have been ttc for the last 5 years - like so many other people we never thought we would have any problems and it would all happen naturally but we decided to seek help about 3 years ago which started with clomid for 6 months, followed by 3 courses of IUI.  Unfortunately this did not work so we decided to go down the IVF route - my first cycle was abandoned and replaced with IUI as I had a poor response, and I have just been through a second cycle with the maximum dose which has only produced 1 egg which did not fertilise.

Having met with our consultant on Friday, all my blood tests etc have been fine, Dh has a slighty below normal sperm count, but nothing untoward. For some reason I had a better response in terms of follicles when I went for IUI so we are going for another cycle of this in th New Year.

We both hit the big 40 at the end of next year, and both of us see this as the line that we need to draw under this and move on - I think at the moment I am a bit further down the line on this than DH but he is getting there too and has been the most amazing supportive partner I could ever wish for.

I' be really interested to know if anyone has been in a similar situation to me and if there is any advice you can offer?  I tried acupuncture in the run up to this cycle of IVF and was a a bit surprised that it seemed to have so little impact, however when I spoke to my consultant he basicaly told me not to continue with this.

Anyway, I have waffled enough now and good luck to everyone


----------



## Charliemum2b

Hi all,
It's so nice to hear other people's stories and to know there are other people out there in the same boat.
I am 31 and my DH is 38, we have been together for 14 years and TTC for 3. We first asked our GP for help this time last year. My bloodwork came back normal but DHs SA was a surprise, with just 8% normal morphology. I have regular cycles and appear to ovulate naturally (been using ov. sticks) although i am nearly 2 stone overweight.
We saw a fertility consultant at Exeter hospital in March 2008, who prescribed 6 months of Clomid. The following week my DH had a heart attack out of the blue, which was obviously a stressful time for all of us. The Clomid did shorten my cycles but i suffered bad side effects and i turned into a raging monster  . I had a HSG which showed that my tubes are both open, yey ! We went back for a review in October and we were told the next step would be IUI. 
January 2009 is my last 'natural' cycle before we start IUI and then possibly IVF. We are willing to give anything a try so i booked myself for a session of acupuncture last month. It was really relaxing and not at all painful. My next session is next Monday, i can't wait!
I decided to join FF as i feel rather isolated in my journey. Most people we know are either pregnant or have already got children. Both families, although supportive, don't really understand what an emotional time it is for us. Fingers crossed i'm going to be a 2009 mum. Can't wait to get to know you all better and lend an ear!!


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi, I've been reading all your stories for a few months and thought it was about time I joined in.  I am 31 DH 35 been TTC for 6 years, tried natural IUI Nov 08 BFN, 2nd natural IUI Dec 08 BFN, been back to clinic today put on Clomid for 5 days with IUI here's hoping for 3rd time lucky!!!!!


----------



## babydustmyway

HI

Hi, I have been with my DH for 10 years and married for 3 and half years - this time trying for a baby. We went to the doctors just over a year ago and sent for tests etc. We are now at the stage where I am taking the burselin nasal spray with an appointment with the hospital on 20th Jan for vaginal scan. Then onto booster and then insemination wk of 4th Feb. It feels as though it has been a long process but having read other stories, my heart goes out to the ones that have had failed IUI's.

I am praying and very hopeful that it will work for us. We have had every test done and so far no problems and they have basically put it down to 'unexplained'.

I am 31 in a couple of months and my husband is 35.

I look forward to meeting people on here and hearing about their stories.

Praying for us all xxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hello all!

I only found this website today and I have high hopes for recieving and giving support!

My name is Claire and I have been with my hubby for nearly 5 years, we were married in August 2006 and it was the happiuest day of my life (so far!).
We have been TTC for 2 years and this is the first time I have told my story so Im sorry if I go on!

I came off my pill and didn't have a period for 4 months, I convinced myself that I was pregnant (as we stupidly do in the beginning!) but after a fortune spent on pregnancy tests I went to see my GP. My GP sent me for some tests and it turned out that I have PCOS so she put me on Clomid (50mg). However, she didn't tell me to do OPKs or that I had to be scanned to see if I was responding correctly. Once I was refered to East Surrey Hospital my doctor was pretty ****** off that my GP had done this so he told me to call for a scan at the start of my next cycle and he put me on Metformin. However, when I called I was told the Dr was away so I had to wait til next month. So my next cycle came and I called again only to be casually told that the unit had been closed down! I later found out that my Dr had been charged with sexual assult and was awaiting trail. 

Finally I got refered to Mayday Hospital where I was informed that I had been on the wrong dose of clomid for the last 5 months! I was so angry that my precious time had been wasted. I doubled the clomid and finally ovulated in Feb 08, I was so happy anyone would have thought I had just been told I was pregnant! Another 3 months of Clomid and positive OPKs and no baby.

Everything got ontop of me and I couldn't deal with the frustration so I went to Thailand for a month by myself to chill out and recover my will to live. It was hard on my hubby but we are stronger now and he now understands that he needs to support me. It was definately that best thing I could have done to become myself again. When I got back I continued with the Clomid and had a dye xray thingy to check my tubes and that came back fine, my hubby had his little men tested and the nurse said they were "Fantastic", which he loves to high-five about!

I then got transfered to Crawley Fertility Unit who have now transfered me to The Bridge Centre (my 4th unit!) I start my first IUI this month and I'm Very excited! Im not having the injections as my Dr said Im ovulating fine but part of me would prefer to have them just so I know that Im doing everything I can. Thngs are finally on the move!

I have also just started to use the Fewrtility Awareness Method and I find it very empowering.
Whilst on a recent trip to New Zealand (my hubby is a kiwi) my friend suggested I used something called a MaybeBaby which is a microscope for testing your saliva to show approaching ovulation and the day of ovulation. It's only the size of a lipstick and costs about £40, I don't think there is anything like this available in the UK. If anybody knows of anything similar or would like me to get one sent over let me know!

The one thing that I have found quite frustrating is the way I have been treated due to my age, I've just turned 24 and I'm constantly being patronised by Health Care Practitioners. People are always telling me that I've got ages because Im young but the pain and longing is still deep no matter what your age. Has anybody else found difficulty with this?

On the home front Im very lucky as both my hubby and I work from home, this is such as blessing for making time to be together and Dr's appointments etc. 

Bring on the Bumps and Babies!

Love and Kisses to all
xxx


----------



## ratsy

hi all im new to .ive been with my dp for 5 yrs we been ttc for 4yrs i was told by my doc i didnt ovulate so put on clomid for 12 mths in that time caught pg twice which ended in m/c both at 6wks i finished clomid an by some miracle i started ovulating naturally .still couldnt get pg so hospital put me on waiting list for ivf and iui as ivf list was shorter than iui i had ivf 1st which result in bfn .ive since come to top of iui list an had two rounds of iui which resulted in bfn im starting my 3rd go at iui in 2wks ive started accupuncture and im waiting for my results on my nk cell test which i had at liverpool hospital i hope an pray it works this time an to all you iui girls goodluck an i hope 2009 our year xxxxxxx


----------



## vic32

Hi ladies,

Welcome to FF Ratsy (and all the other "newbies"). I hope you find this site as helpful as i have, especially when we're feeling low, it's a big comfort to know we're not the only ones on the planet who can't conceive.

I've had 2 stimulated IUI attempts last year, and due to start a 3rd, but have decided to try and move onto IVF. Have a meeting with our consultant next week, so hoping we can move on without a fuss (fingers crossed).

Clomidia - just read your post - that you got married the day before me :-D Where abouts did you get married? (we got married in Sheffield, with our reception in a little village in Derbyshire).

Anyway, fingers crossed and fairydust for us all.

Vicky x


----------



## Lilly123

Hello all

I am also new... I am 33 and my DH is 32... we have been diagnosed with male factor sperm antibodies and due to do 1st IUI on 30th Jan or 2nd Feb... fingers crossed!

Had my HSG today and all my tubes are fine.. so lets hope it works..

Nice to meet you all and good luck on your journeys.

Tanya


----------



## waitingpatiently

Welcome Lily, hope you find the site useful, we share the same name!!!  Best of luck with your 1st IUI hope you get your BFP!!  Are you being basted 30th Jan?

Tanya

xx


----------



## vic32

Hello again ladies.

Just been to see my consultant to see about moving on to IVF. However they couldn't fit me in until April anyway, so we're going ahead with our 3rd stimulated IUI (hopefully next week when i start my next cycle). Apparently the success rates go to around 45% with the 3rd cycle - so keeping everything crossed.  

Does anyone know of a good relaxation tape, or technique that they've heard of - i work away from home lots so can't do accupuncture, just want something i can do in a hotel room that will chill me out every night when i'm doing my cycle.

Hope you ladies are all doing ok.

Lots of luck to you all.
Vicky x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Vic, I was 3rd time lucky after thinking IUI was a big waste of time so lots of luck for you


----------



## ratsy

hi vic ive been having accupuncture an because i was stressed out she put a relaxing tape on it was brilliant it was more for ivf but she said you can use it for iui too it says things like imagine your womb an your eggs big an strong to support a pg its so relaxing i loved it .an she said its really good to visualise  things      the site is (wwwanjionline.com )an she said their are 2 /a journey of the heart and /meditation to support ivf .hope this is some use to you xxxxx


----------



## vic32

Thanks Sammysmiles and Ratsy (congratulations to you Sammysmiles) 

I'll look at that website. Work's winding me up today, so couldn't come at a better time :-D

Thanks Ladies - hope you're all ok.

Cheers
Vicky x


----------



## Tallie

Hi All
I've been reading this site for a while and have finally decided to sign up. I guess there was a part of me that wondered whether joining would be wierd and would be an admission that I'm getting to obsessed with this fertility thing. Anyway, I decided to give it a go and admit that actually our fertility issues are the main thing on my mind and thought that this might be a bit like therapy!!
I am 30 and my husbanf is 34. He and I met 7 years ago and married 2 and a half years ago. I'm a bit of a career woman and always worried that having a baby would ruin my career. I finally decided that it was time to start trying a year and a half ago and was really not ready at the time. Anyway I can't believe how worried I was and that I thought I'd be pregnant within seconds.

18 months later it hasn't happened for us and as I've watched many of my friends have babies, I am now desperate to have one myself. This journey was probably good for me and means that when it finally happens I'll really appreciate it.

We started having tests with a private clinic but found it a terrible experience. It felt like they had no wish to find out what was going on but just wanted us to spend as much money as possible. We gave up on that and went to the GP for a referral to our local NHS clinic. They have been brilliant and we've been told that things on my side are fine but my husband's sperm count shows a high percentage of abnormals.

We are now having IUI and I am on day 5. We hope to have insemination next week and we'll see how it goes!!
I have to say that for the first time in my life it feels that things are completely out of my control and that's been been pretty scary. It's also been very isolating as I feel that I can't tell a lot of friends what's going on as so many of them have babies and I don't want their pity.

Anyway I'll stop rambling now- it was good to get some of that off my chest!

Love
Tallie


----------



## vic32

Hi Tallie,

Welcome to FF. You're definately not alone - i for one and probably most of the rest have the same worries/feelings as you.

It is like therapy, and whilst you try not to obsess about it too often, let's face it - we do - and this is a great place to come and vent exactly what you're feeling.

All my friends are having babies with no worries, but every once in a while you come across people who are having or have had difficulties.

We can't be positive all the time, and i don't know about you, but the next person who tells me to "relax and it will just happen" - will be getting a slap from me! 

Anyway, Fingers crossed for your first IUI. Will it be a stimulated one with drugs etc?

Take care
Vicky x


----------



## ratsy

hi tallie im new to ff aswel an im also having tx .ive got my insemination on monday ive been avin accupuncture which i have loved this will be my 3rd time .ive also got high nk cells at 7.7 so im also trying steroids this go  fingers crossed for you .an people are really friendly on this site  if ever your worried or down their is always someone here to pick you up an chat xxx


----------



## Tallie

Thanks girls
My first IUI is stimulated. I'm off for my day 8 scan tomorrow and will hopefully be inseminated this week. Fingers crossed!!!
Tallie


----------



## Tallie

So my day 8 scan showed 3 follicles 15-16mm. They seemed quite surprised and said they don't normally grow this quickly. Have been told to start ovulation testing today and will probably be inseminated tomorrow or wed. Did anyone else have this kind of response. Is it a good or a bad thing? 
Tallie


----------



## Gayley70

Hey all - brand new here too & here's where Im at.
Im 39 in April & got married to my lovely hubby in September 2006 (He is 32).  After trying for a baby for well over a year we went to the docs in August 07 and after the usual investigations (which showed DH fine but I had PCOS, a polyp (removed Jan 0 & then high acidity in cervix) we are now in our first IUI cycle.  We had our 8 day scan on Friday - 3 follicles on the right all at 10mm & 2 on the left 1 at 12mm & the other at 13mm.  Although the nurse was positive, I knew they would abandon the cycle if I had more than 3, but she said come back Monday for another scan.  Did & the 3 on the right had stopped growing with the ones on the left now at 13mm & 14mm.  Much more positive & booked back in for today.  This morning showed those original right ones down to around 7mm & the on the left I have one still at 13mm & one at 19mm.  So, it's all systems go with tonights final big injection & IUI on Friday!!
Good luck to all & any advice on what to do in 2ww would be most welcome (ie relaxation / any food / drink tips?)


----------



## Tallie

Hi Gayley
I just had my insemination today!! Am going to do my best to try to distract myself for the next two weeks although it's going to be hard!
Good luck!
Tallie


----------



## Lil-Lee

Hi Tallie,

Good Luck & Fingers Crossed, I hope it works out for you!!!

Lil-Lee


----------



## Gayley70

Hi Tallie  -  How are you coping with the wait?  

I found some bleeding the day after insem (but hear thats normal??) 
Should I be "feeling" anything if its positive - cause dont feel anything (other than constipated !)

Here's wishing all on 2ww health & happiness
gx


----------



## vic32

Hi Gayle,

Yeah from my experience, i felt nothing but constipated and tender (.)(.)s  

You do tune into every twinge/pain, but fingers crossed, whatever happens it's positive for you.

I go back to clinic tomorrow for day 8 scan, so hoping that things are developing nicely (although not too nicely as my husband has had to go to Geneva for work today, and he's due back Thursday night - already had to cut it short as i said that it's likely he'll be needed on Friday - so hoping that he's not needed before then, otherwise he'll not be happy). Fingers crossed.

Hope the 2ww goes quickly.

Vic x


----------



## hayley-haydn

Hi there Ladies,

My name is Hayley and my husband is richard im 27 years old and im new to this site, been on here for a few hours already its amazing so pleased i found it, it seems to be just what i need right now. 

Well heres a little bit about me. 

Im having my second IUI cycle at the Agora Clinic in Hove,we are trying to conceive a baby brother or sister, i have had 2 successful IUI cycles of which 1 resulted in the birth of my beautiful boy Haydn who is now 3yrs old thank you to Jo, the other i misscarried, previous to that i had 2 unsuccessful cycles and 3 timed conception cycles. I suffer from Antiphosphlipd syndrome (sticky blood) and PCOS and i had a ectopic pregnancy which resulted in the removal of my rt tube. i have also had 4 other misscarriages and 1 pre term delivery at 26/40 weeks gestation due to pre eclampsia all of these were conceived naturally. would love to talk to other ladies about fertility issues and also would love to support others as i do also have a success story please feel free to ask me any thing i honestly do not mind as many people get a little scarred off when i tell them my history.

wishing u all well and lots of luck on this journey xxxxxx


----------



## vic32

Hi Hayley,

Welcome to FF. It's good to know that these things can work. Fingers crossed for you this time round. 

Hope everyone is keeping well occupied on their 2ww. Mine starts on Friday afternoon...when i go for my basting.

Sorry if this is TMI, but can i ask if anyone else has the same thing as me going on..........i was told to take my HCG injection last night in preparation for insemination on friday, which i dutifully did, but i was getting CM "signs" earlier yesterday.....it's got to mean something, but not sure. This happened on both my previous IUI attempts, (got the "signs" before i even took the injection) I keep thinking maybe i'm ovulating too early, but when i mentioned this to the consultant, she assured me i wasn't ovulating

Hmmm - my body confuses me sometimes!

Anyway, talk soon
V x


----------



## vic32

Best of luck Jess. I had to abandon a cycle of IUI and it's really frustrating - so hard to keep being patient - but it'll come round soon again. I know what you mean - i often panic that i won't be a mum, i get really depressed and feel really unhealthy/abnormal. Try to think positive, as the stress is probably counter-productive - although it irritates the hell out of me when people say "it's the stress that's causing it" - what do they know! GRRR!

I'm twiddling my thumbs today - waiting for my blood test results - 3rd attempt at Stimulated IUI. I have had period-pains all morning, so am not holding out much hope - i just really wish my luck would change for once.

Anyway, i'll post to let you know the official outcome.

Good luck to the rest of you.

Vic x


----------



## vic32

....ok so it was a   - surprise, surprise. DH is on a stag do this weekend, so my Mum came over for the results. I was doing really well - felt really emotionally fragile, but was ok. Then 2 hrs later my friend popped round for a cuppa - to announce she was 11 weeks pregnant!!! I was shocked - had no idea she was trying - apparently they had only just started trying too. She felt really bad, but i felt terrible - i think she knew how i would feel - just really bad timing.

......very cruel - like someone upstairs has got it in for me (i know, feeling sorry for myself).

Anyway, i went up to my Mum's for tea (and sympathy), then got home about 9pm and went to my local for a couple of glasses of red wine (my first for over a month). It cheered me up having a laugh with my friends down there.

Anyway, going for a run this morning (i usually avoid it during my treatment), so hoping that will make me feel better, then got a friend coming over for a girly night tonight, so looking forward to that.

Anyway, hope you're all doing ok. I'm hoping going to book myself in for IVF in June/July, so fingers crossed that will work.

Vic x


----------



## Scalasaig

Hello all!  

I'm new and have decided to join after a number of months of lurking.  Here is my story....

DH and I met about 11 years ago when I was finishing Uni and have been together as a couple since then.  We got married almost 3 years ago and have been ttc since then.  I am now 33 and DH is 35.  When nothing happened after a year I went to my GP who referred us to the local fertility clinic.  After various tests they told us it was a case of unexplained infertiltiy.  I appear to ovulate regularly and DH apparantly has no problems either.  We are both pretty fit and healthy, ideal weight, non smokers and not big drinkers.

We have tried 6 months of clomid 50mg - no luck at all.

I am now on my first attempt of stimulated IUI.  I have had 7 days of injections (menopur 150mg) and am due another scan in the morning to check on how the follies are doing.  I am finding the jabs ok and apart from a mild sore head which lasted 24 hours near the start of the injections, I haven't had any other symptoms.  We're really hoping that IUI fixes whatever it is that is going wrong...if not, we're on the IVF waiting list.

I've also seen a Chinese Medicine specialist and have undertaken a course of accupuncture and chinese herbs.  Has it helped?  Well still no BFP, but it has helped with PMT, virtually no PMT now.  Also I used to get pretty bad cramping at the start of AF (to the point where I have on occassion passed out!) and that is also much better now.  

It does seem when I look around at my friends, that so many people get pregnant with apparantly little effort, and I find it of great comfort to know that other people are going through all the same things that I am when I read this board.  Thank you all for sharing your stories!

Cheers,  Scalasaig. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello all

Ive had lots of  and  reading your story's but I feel better knowing there are lots of woman in the same boat as me.

OK about myself I am 28 well I am for about another 2.5 months and DH is 30 we have been together for 12 years teenage sweet harts we had a little accident  a year into our relationship found out i was pregnant but I was bleeding so we went to hospital had Scan there was nothing there so they put it down to MC three months down the line I collapsed at work with very bad pains to my right abdomen and leg I had aching pains any way but thought nothing of it but I got rushed in to a different hospital and i mentioned I had a miss carriage and they did a test it was a BFP so they did a scan and found out I had a ectopic in my right tube it was all to fast but when i woke up I couldn't see or move  and even had to have a catheter put in as i couldn't go my self they told me they had to remove the tube very confused for a while then it sank in that I had lost a baby that wasn't formed properly but never the less it was still a baby in there that was a live until they took it out which i think was harder to cope with. 

So in 2005 we tied the not very happy   and in DEC 2006 we decided to ttc after a year we thought we better seek help all test where done DH has good swimmers bit slow but perfect in every other way so i new it was me and yes I don't ovulate as good as i did due to my one tube had six months of clomid but they couldn't get the dose right so now I am about to start IUI first consultation 10th march  .

You have probably fallen asleep reading this   but I feel like I'm getting on my DH nerves probably not but they don't show there emotions do they anyway      to everyone.

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

vic32 said:


> Clomidia - just read your post - that you got married the day before me :-D Where abouts did you get married? (we got married in Sheffield, with our reception in a little village in Derbyshire).


Hi Vicky - we were married here in London... such a happy day! Wish you well on your ttc journey; we're on our first ivf now as sadly none of our iuis were successful.

sorry for my very slow reply btw


----------



## vic32

Hi Clomidia,

Fingers crossed for your first IVF cycle - let us know when you're due to start, we're due to start our first IVF around June/July time - also had 3 unsucessful IUI cycles. 

Fingers crossed we both get lucky.

Vicky x


----------



## nik23

hi ladies,

i'm a new to your thread,my story briefly,ttc 5yrs and diagnosed unexplained infertility,dh swimmers brill and i'm ok apparently.. started treatment less than two weeks ago,using menopur 300 and another one that stops you ovulating,can't remember what its called  ,went for my scan friday and follicles not growing like they should so icsi cancelled and now tomoz i'm having iui,did trigger shot at midnight last night,getting a few twinges but nothing major!! tow of my best friends are pregnant,in fact one of them had aliitle girl fri night and my other friend is due in july,i'm not jealous,but it seems everybody falls pregnant easier around me  

anyway,going to watch dancing on ice  

love nik xx


----------



## Clomidia

vic32 said:


> Hi Clomidia,
> 
> Fingers crossed for your first IVF cycle - let us know when you're due to start, we're due to start our first IVF around June/July time - also had 3 unsucessful IUI cycles.
> 
> Fingers crossed we both get lucky.
> 
> Vicky x


Hi Vicky  
So sorry your third iui was unsuccessful. We're right in the middle of our first ivf cycle  - I'm doing the long protocol so I'm about 5-6 weeks in now, I was on the pill for three weeks and then down-regging almost two weeks! Got our first scan Thursday so hoping we get the go-ahead for stimming now! 
Take care & good luck with your ivf ... if I can help with any Qs do let me know xx


----------



## tinktaylor

hey girls
as ever im trauling the boards for info i start iui on thursday for the first time ever and im really nervous so any info tips or knowledge you can pass on to me would be greatley appreciated.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning girls

My advise is take everyday as it comes because the hormones like to play yesterday was    today     so you do feel like your going   but don't worry we are all going though the same.

all my love 
Kitten


----------



## nik23

hi ladies,

wonder if you could help me?? had mt IUI yesterday,just wondering if any of you suffered with AF pains the day after??  

thanks,love nik xx


----------



## Clomidia

Hi Nik, yes it's quite normal to have cramps afterwards - they should ease in a day or two. Good luck!


----------



## Sam76

Hi All 

I'm a newbie here - only started lurking last night so trying to get my head around who's who  

Me and DH have been married for 5 and a half years, ttc for about 4 yrs. I'm 33 and DH is 36.
DH's SA (he's had at least 3 done) all fine. I had HSG in nov 07 - told that i had a retroverted uterus but result of checking tubes was that they fill and spill so all seemed ok. 21 day prog levels sometimes a bit low but sometimes fine. dr told us to go away and 'be normal' - very helpful and despite trying   haven't suceeded.

refered to fertility clinic and had 1st appt in oct 08, tried clomid for 3 months and put on waiting list for ivf and iui. 

IUI appointment has come up - went for counselling session last week when they also to blood for tests and discussed treatment schedule.  during that appointment also had a tv ultrasound scan (have had several before as I've received hospital treatment for several ovarian cysts over the last 8 yrs or so (v strong painkillers - inc morphine and pethadine   ). during scan was told that uterus is not only retroverted but also retroflexed, and looks like i have endometriosis. dr also queried a 'dark shape' - initially thought it was possibly pelvic kidney!?! but eventually concluded that it was part of my ovary (which sounds like it's on the large size and pretty deformed - just my luck). anyway...have to call clinic on day1 of next cycle (expecting that to be early april) to start first IUI   excited but trying to manage expectations so i don't have so far to fall if it doesn't work.

looking forward to getting to know you  and sharing this experience with those who are going thru same. SIL had baby girl in dec last year and another best friend pg and due in aug.  i am a godmother to a gorgeous little boy who's one... i'm mostly pretty positive and ok but do have bad days when it's just    

never really had reason to test - always get spotting 3-5 days before af so know what's coming.
would love to know if anyone else's story is similar to ours or anyone starting first iui in march /april

sorry for rambling - better post his now before i go on any more!
xx 
anyone else looking forward to apprentice starting tomorrow? x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning Sam nice to meet you interesting story but don't worry you didn't ramble on   we all tell our story's at the begging I have end and only one tube cut long story short I had ectopic pregnancy and had trouble ever since TTC about two half years now first IUI scan today excited  .

Kitten


----------



## Neats

Hey there

I'm 34 and my DH and I got married in 2004.  We moved to San Francisco in 2005 where we decided to go off contraception.  After 2 years of trying with no success we got a SA and DH was told he was perfectly fine.  I had enough time to get blood taken, an HSG and internal / external ultrasounds before we started moving to London.  The results of the tests showed that I had ovarian cysts but otherwise everything was fine.

When we got to London we kept trying for another few months with no results so we decided to see a Doctor and find out if there was anything else we could do.  The Doc sent me up to the local hospital to get tested (again) as they wanted to see the results for themselves.  I got more blood taken and another ultrasound then had an appt to see a Doctor who would give me the results.  Well, the hospital messed up the appt and scheduled me in for a fetal monitor instead which completely devastated me.  

I asked to be sent to a different hospital as I couldn't deal with the incompetence of the first one.  This time I met up with an amazing Doctor who gave me alot of confidence that we could do something about the problem.  He said there were some cysts on my ovaries but some of them were endometriosis.  I hadn't had any of the pain associated with endometriosis so I was surprised when he told me.  Then he scheduled me in for a Hysteroscopy, Laparoscopy and HSG.

They scraped the endometriosis off my right ovary during the procedure and said that everything else looked fine, we were told there was no reason why we couldn't get pregnant but the Doctor suggested doing IUI to help the process along.

We had our first (50mg Clomid / Pregnyl) Superovulation IUI in January '09 and during one of the routine scans one of the Doctors said there was a rather large cyst on my left ovary.  After we found out the IUI was unsuccessful they brought me back to the clinic to investigate the cyst.  One of the Doctors said that it could be a tumour so he sent me to get a blood test.  That was the worst 24 hours of my life.  It turned out that the blood test was negative and the Doctor has misdiagnosed - the cyst was exactly that, a rather harmless functional cyst.  They put me on 3 weeks of hormones to get rid of it and then scheduled me in for IUI #2.  

The 2nd Superovulation IUI (100mg Clomid / Prenyl) wasn't successful either, but during each IUI my DH had provided a healthy sample and I had produced 1-2 healthy follicles.  The only concern of note was a slightly thinner lining during IUI #2.

We've just recently had our 3rd Superovulation IUI (Menopur - injections / Pregnyl) and the nurses informed me that my lining was not thickening up properly again.  It was 6.8mm before the procedure but they said it should be around 7.5mm.  Apparently nothing to worry about, but I guess at this stage we are desperate to know what is wrong and we're pinning our hopes on that being being the cause of the infertility.

I've been put on Cyclogest to help 'fluff up' the lining while we wait to do a pregnancy test on the 12th of June.  Meantime the effects of the hormones are driving me a bit nuts - my belly is swollen and bloated, breasts are full and sore.  During IUI #2 I mistakenly took these symptoms to mean I was pregnant and convinced myself of it - I had a pretty tough month, I must have taken 2 or 3 pregnancy tests cause I was so certain I was pregnant.

Probably the worst let down was IUI #1 - the Doc had said nothing was wrong with us, so I was certain that we were going to get pregnant straight away.  After getting my period I cried my heart out for hours.

This time (IUI #3) I have hardened my heart, I need to convince myself that I'm not pregnant just to preserve my own sanity.  This whole TTC is taking over our lives and it's taken it's toll on me.  My DH fought hard for me to do IUI #3 as I was sick of the emotional ups and downs and the effects the hormones were having on my body.

If this test is negative we're taking the summer off to get some perspective back in our marriage, but we've got a tentative booking to start IVF in October.

Right now I don't want to do IVF, but I think my DH is right, I might change my mind over summer.

Anita


----------



## Neats

Wow I think I really unloaded, sorry, just needed to get all that out...


----------



## vic32

Hi Anita,

Firstly welcome to FF. I've not been on for ages - so thought I should catch up. Please don't worry about "off-loading" - that's what this site is for  and you'll find you're not the only one going through this sort of stuff. 

I for one have also had 3 unsuccessful IUI cycles, and am due to start my first IVF cycle in July. To be honest, it's been nice to have a few months off thinking about it all, but now it's starting to get a bit closer, It's starting to take up more thinking time again   I'll definitely be on FF more regularly I reckon. I'm planning to take a couple of weeks holiday during the treatment, but don't know whether to make it the first two weeks or middle two weeks. Also, looks like I'll be starting my cycle just before my mate's hen weekend (so no boozing for me) - typical  

Anyway, fingers crossed for you and all the other FF ladies.

Bye for now 
Vicky x


----------



## Neats

Thanks Vicky

Isn't it so typical that treatments occur when you've got a special event planned... perhaps they plan it that way  

I know how you feel, I am so sick and tired of it all and looking forward to a break.  Fingers crossed your first IVF will go well and you can get off the merry go round.

Will keep fingers crossed for you in July.

Anita


----------



## JennyR

Hi

I am a newbie - completely new to all forms of message board in fact so bear with me ... especially on the acronyms!

I'm 34 and my husband (DH?) is 39. We've been married for 3 years and have been trying for a baby pretty much since then. When we first started we were really naive, thinking it would happen straight away .. we even worked out when to start trying so that I would give birth in the summer holidays (as DH is a school teacher)   Now that just seems incredibly dumb and a very long time ago.

Since then we've had all the tests at Jessops in Sheffield and been told the results are all 'fine' so we've got unexplained fertility. It then took about a year before we could have any treatment because I had a smear with 'abnormal changes' so had to wait 6 months for another smear which also had the same results. The specialist then wanted me to wait for another 6months to have another smear but fortunately my GP agreed to refer me for a colposcopy which showed everything was OK. Obviously a relief but all that waiting hasn't been good for stress levels and emotions. 

In the meantime I was going to the 'babymaker' in Sheffield. I wasn't 100% convinced it was going to be worthwhile but she's been on TV and in lots of magazines because of her amazing successes and I had to do something as I couldn't get treatment at the time. Anyway, I spent a lot of money on reflexology and various potions without any baby success but at least it helped me relax a little.

So once the smears were sorted I then had 6 months of taking Clomid. I'd read reports that showed that taking Clomid or doing IUI for unexplained fertility was as effective as having no treatment at all, so wasn't keen or hopeful but we were told we wouldn't be eligible for other treatments unless I took this first. Seemed completely illogical to me but they are the experts so went with it, suffering 6 months of mood swings and hormone induced tears to no avail.

Anyway, after what seemed like another long wait ... we had to wait to get an appointment with the specialist after the Clomid cycle just for him to say that he would refer us to see him in another part of the same building and then he would tell us about the next steps (same doctor and same hospital) so we waited for that and then were told we should do IUI rather than IVF. We had the same reservations as about the Clomid, but were somehow persuaded that we should try it first - even though it did seem that all the specialist's arguments centred on the NHS saving money. I don't think we're very good at getting what we want when it comes to doctors.   Anyway, IUI seems to be a lot easier than IVF so maybe its a good thing to start with.

And then waited for another month to see a nurse to learn about injections. The waiting has been a nightmare throughout (especially on the occasion when we had our consultation cancelled the week before and put back by 4 months) But then after that it all got started quickly. So we had our first IUI cycle. To be honest it was a whole lot easier than I imagined, the injections weren't as scary as I thought and I didn't get any hormone induced mood swings as I'd expected. I think because everything went so well ... i had produced 2 big follicles by day 9 so didn't need so many injections.. and even things seemed to work so I was going in for scans on my day off or when I was starting late ... I allowed myself to be really positive which I know is a good thing but I didn't want to be too hopeful. I kept telling myself and others that the success rate is low so I wasn't expecting much but really I was.

On Friday I went in for my pregnancy test after my first IUI cycle and it was negative. We wanted to be together when we phoned for the results but my DH couldn't get out of work till 3 and they said I had to phone by 2:30. The nurse was really nice when she told me - in fact so sympathetic that somehow I didn't really react at the time. It didn't really hit me till I saw DH - who knew without me having to tell him. I think over the weekend how I feel has got worse rather than better. I feel totally devastated   and I also feel angry with myself for allowing myself to feel like this because I knew logically the success rate is pretty low. 

We both feel emotionally drained and exhausted from the experience (not just this IUI but the culmination of 3 years trying) And I'm not sure if I'll be strong enough or positive enough to go through another cycle next month. I just want the whole thing to be over .. preferably with positive results... but one way or another, so life can be normal again. I know many people have been trying for much longer than us and I applaud their tenacity but I just feel that this thing which we thought would be so easy and natural has taken over our lives and has blighted our first years of marriage. It just wasn't meant to be like this.

As you can see I'm not feeling all that positive at the moment and thats really why I joined this site, to gain some positivity and some understanding from people going through the same thing. Just reading people's stories this afternoon has really helped put things in perspective. What I really need is to de-stress and believe me I've tried - lovely weekends away, spas, massages etc but its not so easy  

Apologies for the very long and miserable post. This has taken me forever to write. I'm looking forward to getting involved in th message board and talking to you all.  

Jenny x


----------



## vic32

Hi Jenny,

Welcome to FF. I just read your post and thought "I could have written that"! - although I have to say - you write much more eloquently than I do :-D 

I know what you mean - the acronyms do take a bit of getting used to - but you started well.  

A bit like yourselves, we got married 4 yrs ago and started trying on our wedding night in the hope we'd be parents 10 months later - as you say - whilst it has brought us closer together as a couple, it's been a big black cloud over our married life. I know exactly what you mean about having to go through the motions, and we're finally going to start (all being well) IVF in 3 weeks!!! We are "unexplained" also, so have done the Clomid and IUI thing - which didn't work for me. Interesting to hear you say that Clomid/IUI aren't much use for unexplained infertility - I think my DH read something like that in New Scientist. 

All I can say is that since our last IUI in February I've actually enjoyed my "time off" from thinking about it. I was starting a new job in April, so I wanted to get settled in for a couple of months before I started back on the fertility rollercoaster. I've actually managed to think about other things (for a change)  Anyway, had my appointment at Jessops yesterday and they're going to try us on the blastocyst transfer (they allow the embryos to develop for 5 days rather than put them back after 2 or 3 days). Aparently their success rate for postive pregnancy results (BFPs) has increased to 65%. Although I think fewer embryos make it to Blastocyst stage but if they do, there's a higher chance they'll work - so feeling quite positive at the moment. Think I'm going to try acupuncture too - even if it helps me relax I figured it'll be worth it.

It's a crushing blow when you get a negative result, but i'm sure you'll bounce back, and think more positively again next month. 

Fingers crossed for you (and everyone else too).
Might bump into you in Jessops one day.

Vicky x


----------



## Neats

Hi Jenny

I know *exactly* how you feel.  

In my case it was my DH who tried to keep my feet on the ground during our first IUI - he kept reminding me it was only a 10% chance - I kept saying "I know" but I still held onto alot of hope.  It is pretty devastating especially when you've been trying for so long.

Destressing is really hard, I've found that focusing on something else for awhile does help to push away the pain and eventually I get enough strength to do the next cycle.  Currently my big focus is a family reunion and researching my ancestry - it's really helping to refocus on something positive.

Big hugs to you, keep positive for the next try and take some down time to have loads of cuddles with DH, it def. helps.


Anita
x


----------



## JennyR

Hi Vicky and Anita,

Thanks for your lovely replies - I'm so glad I joined FF, it feels really good to talk to people going through the same thing at the same time. My family and friends have been great but this is different. Its good not to feel so alone   Although, at the same time I wouldn't wish this on anyone.

Thanks so much for your understanding. I need it because to be honest I feel like I don't understand my own reaction to th BFN. Does that sound silly? I knew the odds were low so I think I've shocked myself by reacting so strongly to the result. Anyway, I am feeling much better and more human today.

Anita, thanks for your advice, I think you are right, its really important to think about other things. My boss (who is fab in such areas) has insisted I have the whole week off work which is great cos I really didn't need the stress of work at the start of the week and I didn't really want to see anyone, but now I think it would be helpful to have something to focus on rather than moping around the house (Even though work wouldn't mind .. I don't want to be going out doing stuff when I'm meant to be off sick) So I think I'll go back to work tomorrow - despite what my boss says. Also me an DH are going to Leeds for the weekend and staying in a swish boutique hotel. Seems a bit silly to go somewhere an hour away for a weekend but there are a couple of plays we are going to see and we plan to really pamper ourselves. Researching your family ancestry sounds interesting, Anita. How far back have you managed to get? Have you found any famous ancestors or skeletons in the cupboard?

Vicky, our stories do seem to be exactly the same, and that we are both going to the same hospital seems like a huge coincidence. Hopefully we will bump into each other at jessops sometime. I'm glad you've enjoyed your time off but can I ask you - did you choose to have a break between iui and ivf for your new job or did you have to go onto a waiting list for ivf after doing iui? Its helpful to know about timescales for these things but when we tried to ask the specialist he was characteristically vague with his answers. Its great to hear that the success rate is 65%, that's really hopeful. Have you found an acupuncturist yet? If not, Michelle Gundy-Wakelin who I go to is a lovely lady and she specialises in fertility. She works from the wellforce clinic which is only 5mins walk from Jessops which is handy as i was able to go to see her just before going for insemination. Her website is hegu.co.uk if you are interested. 

Well, I'm off to do some gardening before it starts raining. I wish you both huge amounts of positive energy       for your next set of results and lots of hugs      . And thank you again for your replies, they've really helped me  

Jenny xxx


----------



## Neats

Hi Jenny

Yay, really glad you feel a bit better.  

What a lovely workplace you have, it is so nice of them to give you time off.  I think you're doing the right thing, it will be nice to keep your mind occupied with something else - being at home and having time to think about stuff seems to make it worse (at least, that's true for me).

Sounds like you've got a great weekend planned too !

As far as family history goes, I've managed to find my Great, Great, Grandfather (born in Yorkshire in 1825).  I supposed that isn't very far back but my family didn't have much information on this part of the family so it's been a challenge.  I had no idea how much information was on the web and how fun / frustrating it could be to research your family tree - it's been really neat so far.

Gosh I wish you ladies were living in London, I could really use a reference to a great accupuncturist.  I've resolved to use accupuncture when we start IVF in October as I think stress is contributing to our lack of success.  I probably shouldn't speak too soon as I do have to do an HPT in 2 days, but I don't feel very positive about the impending result.  I think I'm in protective mode, I don't want to feel the heartache of another failure, so I'm erring on the side of pessimism.  

Well, we shall see, meantime the countdown is on and I have a very hopeful DH.

Anita
x


----------



## vic32

Hello again ladies.

Jenny - glad you're feeling a bit better. Thanks a million for the Acupuncture tip - I wasn't sure who to go for, so I'll definately look up Michelle and give her a call tomorrow. I didn't have to go on a seperate waiting list for IVF, it was a case of after our 3rd failed IUI, going in to see the consultant (Dr. Carol Caughlan), and arranging a date in the diary - I was hoping to do it in March, but they have to book you in a couple of months later (they limit the number of IVF patients in a given week). I could have done it in April, but as this was the first month of new job, I said I'd call back when I felt the time was ready to start it. Hardest part was trying to work out when bloody AF would be arriving in July (hard to plan 1 month ahead, let alone 3)! 

Sounds like you've got a really nice boss there - but I know what you mean....I find work takes my mind of all this, but then again, you don't want to get too stressed either - I guess it depends on your job. I'm planning to take 2 weeks off (middle 2 weeks of treatment hopefully), which will be good as I don't need to worry about taking time off work, and getting DH in the right place at the right time, but then will probably mean I obsess about it more than I would otherwise. I'm trying not to plan lots of stuff to do while we're off, so we can just wake up, see what the weather's like and go exploring around the Peak District (I live in Bamford), plus we can work round scans etc. Actually looking forward to our "Staycation"  

Have a great time in Leeds - I used to work in Leeds (although I don't know it that well), but we had a couple of lovely meals out at the Living Room (Greek street).

Anita - You're probably surrounded by Acupuncture experts in London - hope you find a good one.......and glad to hear you're decended from a yorkshireman  Sending you lots of positive vibes for a BFP on Friday.   

Talks soon ladies.
Vicky x


----------



## JennyR

Hi ladies

I haven't got long as I'm off to yoga in a moment - another of my attempts to destress. I like the sleeping bit at the end best  

I went back to work today but I think I'm still emotionally drained as I feel knackered now ... will definitely be sleeping in yoga! Work was a bit soggy though after the floods yesterday - the carpets were all sodden. I always take my shoes off at work but that was a big mistake today! My dh came home from work last night telling me he'd ridden his bike through thigh high water but I thought he was exaggerating and didn't take any notice til they announced floods on the national news. It only seemed to be raining for a couple of hours - crazy weather!

Vicky, let me know if you go to see Michelle for acupuncture. She is really nice and I always come away feeling relaxed and quite spaced out which means I then have an excuse to go to a cake shop to sit and recover   Anita, am sorry I can't be of help with acupuncturists in London. have you tried asking for a recommendation on the message board?

Vicky, Bamford is lovely. How do you find living there? We want to move into the Peaks one day - but at the moment we've got enough on our hands without moving house too. Thanks for the info on waiting lists etc - it helps to put a time perspective on things. And thanks for the restaurant info - we'll try to find it when we are there - eating out is one of my favourite hobbies  

Anita, I know exactly what you mean about erring on the side of pessimism, thats generally my policy. I'll be positive for you though       and wish for good news for you for tomorrow. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed. 

Right, I must go or I'll be late for yoga. Talk to you soon.

Jenny x


----------



## Neats

Hi there

Well I got a BFN today - no sign of AF but pretty sure it's game over for us on this round of IUI.

Perhaps because I was pessimistic this time I haven't taken the BFN so hard.  I'm a little resigned to the fact that we're not getting pregnant which is probably not a good thing but it does indicate that it's time for a break.  

Feeling glad that we're taking summer off but have an appt for IVF in October.  

Good luck to you ladies who are going through procedures and those about to start (Vicky).

All the very best.

Anita
x


----------



## vic32

Awe Anita - I'm so sorry chuck - I know that awful feeling of inevitability, makes you think like "what's the point", but keep your chin up. Enjoy your time off over the summer, and fingers crossed IVF will be more helpful in the Autumn. I think IVF is generally better than IUI as even if it doesn't work, they should be able to find out more about why it's not working. This makes me more positive, but on the otherhand I'm scared stiff that they will find a reason why it's not working (worry-wart that I am).  

Jenny - have a great time in Leeds. I had a chat with Michelle yesterday and I'm going to go see her on 27th June (have a couple of sessions of Acupuncture before I start my cycle then around Embryo Transfer (ET)). Aparently she's at a "Green day" at St. Mary's church, Bramall lane on that saturday - some sort of fayre with organic food, with sample tasting, massage, remedies etc, which sounds quite interesting, so I might go along to that first. I Like your cake-shop plan bye the way - yum  

Anyway ladies, hope you enjoy the weekend (at least it's supposed to be sunny), and Anita - hope you've got someone to give you lots of hugs.  

Talk soon.
Vicky x


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals and welcome to the boards... wishing you all lots of luck with iui and ivf... 

So sorry to read the bfns   

I just wanted to say your stories all sounded so familiar to me too - the starting out ttc, naive and expecting it to happen straight away (like so many friends and family), the unexplained aspects, the frustration that it's taking over our lives and the early years of our marriage   

I also wanted to agree with vic, ivf does help to give you more info - we were always told we were unexplained but it turns out my fsh has crept up, and I've a low antral follicle count, so I'm showing signs of premature menopause (at the time of diagnosis I was 35!), also dh's results are now not as great as they once were (he is over 40 now), so things do change over time and it's so important to keep pushing, keep testing, keep asking questions... 

Again, I wish you all so much luck and hope you get your bfps one day. Our ivf was a bfn and although we have agreed to go again later this year, after nearly four years ttc I am losing faith in it ever happening. Unfortunately, none of our friends and family have been in our position so we sometimes feel we are the *freaks*  when we meet up with people   It is so hard to talk to people that have never been in our situation. This site has been a godsend for me, honestly, and I'd have been lost without the wonderful ladies on here who have supported me and know EXACTLY how I'm feeling.
Hugs and     to you all


----------



## JennyR

Hi all

Anita, I'm so sorry about the bfn. I hope you are OK. Lots of   Make sure you and your dh  indulge in some serious pampering over the summer. Have you got a holiday planned? Stay positive though, ivf does have much better success rates... onwards and upwards.

I had a lovely weekend Leeds. We went to see 'His Dark Materials' at the theare which was in two parts (Friand Sat)  based on the books by Phillip Pullman The Northern Lights etc  (they made a film of it last year with Nicole Kidman but that wasn't very good) Anyway it was amazing. We also went to Harewood House for a picnic and to the Yorkshire sculpture park today. Lots of fine weather so perfect all round. Vicky we didn't manage to eat at the Living Room though - the play finished at 10 both evening and by the time we go there it had finished serving - shame cos it looked nice.

'Clomidia' (great name by the way!) I know what you mean about this site being a godsend. It seems that absolutely everyone is having babies apart from me. I think the first time I went to the clinic and realised all the people in the waiting room were going through the same thing, I felt relief that it wasn't just me, but then finding this site last week is something else completely. Friends and family on the whole (not all but most) have been great but to be able to talk to people going through exactly the same thing is such a huge help so thanks to all of you. And Clomidia, don't lose hope  

Vicky, I'm glad you got in contact with Michelle. I went to see her on Friday and afterwards I felt so much more relaxed and more energetic. Amazing what sticking pins in you can do hey! 

Ok I'm off to help my dh water the garden.

Talk to you all soon. Lots of   and  

Jenny xxx


----------



## emily1983

Hi everyone, after reading all your stories i thought i would add mine in.. kinda like a get to know you thing i guess considering i will be a IUI chick very soon = )

im Em ( 25 ) and my dear hubby is 27. My history goes way back from when i was 15.. i got told my irregular periods were from polycycstic ovaries... not the syndrome just the ovaries.. i remember the lady clearly telling me , you will not fall pregnant on your own. Thank you.. crush my dreams at the age of 15.. evil cow hehe.
I met my hubby about 5 years ago.. we were destined to be together definatly...very random how we met & ironic we were both there at the same time!!! Anyhoo after we started to become serious i told him about my prob and he was soo good.. bless.
About 2 years into our relationship my big brother passed away unexpedily.. he was my best friend.. i was suffering so much when he died i turned to the bottle. I just had a bengin tumor cut out of my wrist, lost my career, my brother all inthe space of 2 months.. after my ops i found out i was pregnant.. we were excited and looking forward to the future, only to be old our baby had stopped growing.. =(

Ok to cut a long story short, we have been trying on clomid for 6 cycles - ovulated on 100mg but didnt concieve. Hubbys sperm were 100 % - he too calls them super sperm.. considering the IVF doc told him he had "Grade A sperm" he was chuffed. haha.. my doc doesnt want to screw me aruond so we are trying IUI next cycle.. im nervous as i hate needles and all that jazz but we will get there. 

I hope u are all going ok with your tment. its nice to see your little tickers updatd and most of you have bubs are are preg now =) I hope IUI will be the same miracle for us.

Nice to meet you all. and i too wouldnt of known what to do without FF.. my friends have no idea what we are going through and with a SIL heavily preg im suffering here.

Thanks for reading guys.

Emily


----------



## katena

Hiya everyone....

Emily...so sorry to hear of all the sad things you went through  

Here's my little story.....

When i was around 22 i had a laporoscopy and was diagnosed with PCOS and told i would not concieve....around 18 months later i had a lap and dye and this time it showed that my fallopian tubes were actually viable and so i *may* be able to fall pregnant. Myself and that partner didn't use any contracpetion and thought if i got pregs then great stuff - but werent activly trying...needless to say i didnt concieve  and we actually split up.

I then met my new partner(same sex)...we have been together 4 1/2 yrs now and are civil partner since april 08! Obviously we are same sex so have no funky gunk to get pregnant with...so we contacted the doctors/hosp and was advised that we *could* have treatment! FAB!

Due to my hormones being quite normal they offered naturel IUI...which i can have 5 goes of... our ist cycle was in June...and after insemination i over analysed every feeling in my body. I felt sick..sore boobs...and i was starting to get a little hope...i tested early (silly i know) and it was BFN  then my period started.

We start our blood tests again on Thursday (25th) and if anything is to go with i may have insemination on July 4th - hopefully!

We have these 5 goes..and then i dont know what will happen if we dont concieve...my DP is older than me and so she feels like we have limited time as she doesn;t want to be 50 and have a new baby. If we don;t concieve in these 5 goes i think thats it - and that is scary!

Its nice to know were not alone...

Karen


----------



## vic32

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all doing ok. Not been on FF for a couple of weeks so I thought I'd post an update.

I started my first IVF cycle last week. Af came a day early which was a pain, as I was on a work's do in Rugby, so had to drive home to go to the clinic for my day 2 scan/bloods, then drive back to Rugby again, only to drive home again later that day - phew - bit knackering 

Anyway, I started injecting 150 units of Puregon on Thursday, then started Orgalutran yesterday. I didn't sleep well on Thursday night, so felt like poo on friday - headache (which I don't often get), and very icky at times. Wasn't sure if it was tiredness or the drugs, or my imagination? Anyway, other than being very tired (again not sure if it's the drugs or not), I've been ok last couple of days. Bit bloated but then I did have a girly weekend involving lots of naughty chocolate etc....(yum). 

Tomorrow is day 9, so I go back for my scan/bloods to see how my 14 little follies are growing (FINGERS CROSSED)   Then I find out when EC will take place (I'm expecting Friday or Saturday, all being well). DH is away with work until Thursday night, so hoping he won't be needed before then - and hope i don't get bad news - wouldn't be great on my own.

I've booked myself off work from Friday through to Monday 27th, so really looking forward to the time off. It will be so nice to wake up and see what the weather's like and do whatever we fancy doing for 2 whole weeks - YEAY  Trying to keep calm and not fret too much about the treatment but not sure how I'll cope once EC has taken place. 

Jenny, thanks for introducing me to Michelle - I went to her house the other week for my first consultation. going back on Friday probably. She's lovely, and it was really interesting to see what she had to say - apparently I have weak Kidney pulse (Chi or something)  which can affect fertility apparently so I've been drinking water like it's going out of fashion since  

Anyway, hope you're all ok. I'll let you know what happens in the coming days.

Fingers crossed for you all.

Vicky x


----------



## JennyR

Morning All

I haven't been on the board for a while either. Having got over the shock of my first iui's bfn (with much thanks to the people on this board) I've managed to spend a few weeks relaxing and not thinking about the whole thing (well not too much) 

Anyway, I've just started round two of iui. Started af on Saturday which meant I didn't go in for the scan/first injection etc til day 3 on Monday. Yesterday I had my second blood test and they told me I had reacted massively to the hormones and so have to just take Suprecur for now and not start Puregon til Friday. At the time I phoned, I was at work so had lots of other things in my head and was mostly concerned about writing down all the injection instructions correctly so I didn't ask about how this reaction would affect the cycle, but now I'm worrying that it's a bad sign and everything is going to go wrong. The first iui was really straightforward and everything happened as they said it would (apart from it not working   ) Has anyone had a similar experience?  Vicky, like you I'm also feeling really tired and headachey (kind of dazed hungover feeling without the alcohol) and am not sure if it's my imagination, the drugs or something else completely - maybe it's swine flu!! Who knows.

Emily, I'm sorry to hear about all the things you've gone through - you've had a really hard time. Have you started your iui yet? I hope its going ok.    I know what you mean about suffering with a pregnant SIL. I've had two SIL's have babies recently and it's really hard - for quite a while I avoided family events - we even went on holiday for Christmas for that very reason, but I'm coming more to terms with it now, I think its easier no we that the SIl's know what we are going through. The thing I find most difficult is my parents complete adoration of their granddaughter. It's totally understandable but it makes me really jealous.  

Karen, I hope the insemination went OK the other day   I think its impossible not to over analyse everything on these cycles - I tell myself it definitely doesn't mean anything (which so far it hasn't) but I don't believe myself! But then I guess its important to be hopeful.

Vicky, I hope all is going well with the ivf cycle. How did the scan go today? Lots of   and   for the EC. How are you finding it compared to iui? Two weeks off work sounds like a really good idea. I hope you've got lots of self indulgent treats and pampering lined up! I keep looking for you in the Jessops waiting room. I know that is ridiculous as I've no idea what you look like but it kills a few minutes of the many hours I seem to spend there (I never get there early enough to be near the front of the queue!) and it's better than reading the terrible selection of 2004 magazines! It sounds like we haven't been in on the same days though from what you said. I'm glad you got on well with Michelle. I'm seeing her this Friday too, but at her clinic. Maybe our paths will cross one day!

Anyway, I think I better to go to work. Lots of     to you all.



Jenny


----------



## vic32

Hello again.

Emily - fingers crossed for you. You deserve some happiness after all you've been through. 

Katena - hope you're doing ok - are you on your 2ww?

Jenny - that's so funny - i was in the waiting room this morning, wondering if you might be there too. Yeah I know what you mean about having to read those naffy 2004 magazines  (might donate some more recent ones when I next go in). Don't worry too much about the flare up - I had a strong "flare" on one of my IUI cycles, so I think it happens quite a lot. I'm sure you'll be ok. I can't remember now what drugs I had to take and when, but in my case they ended up having to cancel the cycle as my follies didn't respond properly, which was really frustrating, but the next one soon comes around, to that's the worst that can happen. I ended up not taking the suprecur for my IUI # 2 and 3 and I was fine (other than them not working of course)  

I know what you mean about pregnant SILs - my SIL is due in August. They've fallen pregnant really easily, and when we went to spend Christmas with my in-laws, they announced it - I was crushed....really hit a low point while I was there, so couldn't wait to leave on Boxing day. They know what we're going through but they didn't really mention it (could barely look me in the eye), so I had to pretend I was ok. They live in Kent, so we don't see them much, but like you, I'm not looking forward to how excited the grandparents are going to be (understandably). Going to have to paint a big smile on my face I think  

Anyway, scan went ok this morning thanks - They reckon I'll be ready for EC on Friday (which is convenient as that's my first day off work)  but I find out for sure this afternoon. Also it means my PG test will be on the friday 24th, which is ideal as I'm off to Newcastle on the 24th evening to a friends wedding on the saturday so I'll have to have a few drinks if it's not worked, or have a very cheesy grin on the photos if it has worked   

It looks like I'll have between 5 and 7 follies ready (not as many as I'd wanted), but I forgot to ask how many follies/eggs is typical at this stage, so fingers crossed they're good quality ones.

It's so nice to be able to WFH today. Got a mate coming round for lunch soon (she's 24 weeks pg, but has been really great/understanding).

Talk soon ladies. I'll let you know how friday goes.

Vicky x


----------



## JennyR

Just a quick note as am going to spend the evening watching Brief Encounter and eating Ben and Jerrie's ice cream.  

Vicky, how did the EC go on Friday? I hope it went well ... I was thinking of you. Thanks for the info on flare ups. I'm really really hoping they don't cancel the procedure cos it would just mean more waiting and that's the worst part (.. no maybe not  - all the parts are the worst!!) but anyway, I just have to wait until Monday to find out. (ie more waiting!  ) Anyway, as you are a lady of leisure for the next few weeks, if you fancy meeting up for lunch in Sheffield sometime let me know. 

Lots of    and    to all

Jenny x


----------



## vic32

Hiya.

Ben & Jerry's (yum) - Phish Food is my all time favourite ice cream 

EC went ok thanks Jenny. It was really quite wierd - I was all doped up (from the Tamazepan I had to take beforehand), so was nearly asleep when we went in to theatre. There were no fewer than 6 people fussing round me - was great - and they gave me some fabulous drugs so what with that and the gas & air - I didn't really feel much at all - other than p!ssed as a fart   - I was determined to stay awake for it - but think i was talking all sorts of rubbish. Anyway, they collected 5 eggs (I was hoping for more but not wishing to appear greedy....) 

After and hour or so, once I'd came round a bit, they gave me a sandwich and drink, then i got ready to come home. Started feeling really sick on the way home, but I think it was all the drugs/painkillers etc, so went straight to bed when i got in, woke up around 4pm, felt fine, then went off to Michelle for some acupuncture Friday afternoon. She said she'd seen you earlier on. I've been milking it for all it's worth - DH cooked tea last night, and we watched Maybe Baby (not seen it for years, and thought it was quite apt). 

The hardest part (by far) was waiting for the phone call this morning - I tell you - worse than waiting for A-level results. Eventually the embryologist did call and said we had 3 good embryos. One wasn't fertilized properly as 2 sperm had tried to enter and the other one had gone AWOL (they couldn't find it, so they must have only collected four after all). She said 70% fertilization rate is about what they'd expect. In a way I was so relieved that at least we'd managed to get 3 out of 4 (I was worried we'd not get any). I was an emotional wreck as one the one hand I'm so relieved but on the other still scared that they might not continue to grow properly. Lots of hurdles to jump yet.

I've been distracting myself all day by (trying) to make a scarecrow for our village carnival   The theme is "Heros" and as DH is a keen cyclist, I thought we'd have a go at doing Lance Armstrong (what with the Tour de France, I thought it might be quite topical)....anyway, he's the most ugly, deformed  cyclist in the world, not bad for a first attempt but he's not going to win any prizes. Also, doesn't function well as a scarecrow as I took a picture earlier with a Robin sitting on his head   I had already arranged to have my little niece for a sleep over, so she helped us put it together. She's an adorable eight yr old. We made pizzas and watched a DVD. I've just bawled my eyes out over Marley & Me   (Little Becca wasn't bothered at all by it) - how embarrassing   She's just gone to bed, bless her.

I expect tomorrow morning will be similar - waiting for the phone call. Assuming our little trio are still doing ok,    it looks like ET will either be on Monday or Wednesday  (if they decide to keep them to blastocycst stage). Either way, I think I'm not going to dare move if we're lucky enough to have some put back in.  

Anyway, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for Monday Jenny, and hopefully you'll be fine (Hope i didn't worry you unnecessarily about the canceling thing).  You're right - the waiting bit is the worst I think. Would be great to meet up for lunch sometime over the next couple of weeks. If you're working let me know when would be best for you (and where) - I could get used to being a lady wot lunches  

Anyway, let me know how you get on, on Monday.

Bye for now and fingers crossed.
Vicky x


----------



## JennyR

Hi all

I hope you are all well. Vicky how did the the ET go? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and am sending you lots of    

I'm afraid my second iui wasn't successful   Last Saturday evening (day  I started bleeding and haven't stopped since.   That's 9 days so far although it seems to have slowed down a lot so hopefully it will stop soon! I went in for my scan and bloods on Monday (day10) and the nurse said it was quite usual to bleed with the drug programme I was given. Wished they'd warned me about that before I spent all Sunday imagining all sorts of things   Anyway after the blood results they decided to cancel the iui as my hormone levels were all wrong. Have been feeling very negative and defeated since then. My DH thinks we should ask to go straight onto ivf next time but I just feel like giving up all together at the moment. Anyway, we're going to see a consultant tomorrow (they didn't offer us an appointment, just told us to carry on after the next AF with a step down programme but we rang up as would really like to know what is going on)    I'm emotionally exhausted and battered and don't know what to think about anything.

On a brighter note, I've been busy organising a holiday which has hlped keep my mind off all this. We're off in 2 weeks and I can't wait.   I need a break SO much!  

Sorry to be all doom and gloom. I hope you all are fairing better.


Jenny


----------



## vic32

Hi girls.

How are you all doing?

Jenny, hope you're ok chuck - really sorry to hear it didn't work this time.   I remember thinking the same thing, and going to talk to Dr Caughlan about moving on to IVF after our 2nd IUI. I only decided to do a 3rd IUI when I found out that the IVF waiting list mean't it would clash with starting my new job. You probably feel really low because of the hormone levels too - I felt very low and drained after my failed IUI attempt....chin up chuck  - glad to hear you've got a holiday to look forward to - and mine will be over by then  

Anyway, I had 1 blastocyst put back last wednesday. We had 2 put on ice. Since then I've been taking it easy. Thursday morning when I got up, i felt something leak out of me (sorry if TMI), so got a bit upset about that as i was convinced i'd lost it. Then got period-like pains on Friday evening and again on Saturday afternoon, which i wasn't expecting (who knows what that means). Anyway, other than coming down with a cold yesterday, I've been ok. Keep obsessing about it - this is the worst wait ever. I keep thinking it's 50:50, so it could happen, then I worry I'll be in the unlucky half (as per usual). Sounds silly but I really wish I felt sick or something - a sign that it might have worked.  

Anyway, 5 days to go (going to be a long week I think). off to Bakewell and Ashbourne today. Better Go - DH is waiting for me  

Talk soon and fingers crossed for you next time. 
Vicky x


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi there,

My name is Alison(36) and my OH is Jim(36), we found each other only 4 years ago, got engaged in 4 months and married 1 year later.. we have been TTC since we got married.

At the moment it's Unexplained Infertility and we are currently on our 2nd IUI at Monklands Hospital.

I'm pretty hopeful that I'll get a BFP at some time whether it's IUI or IVF.

On another personal note - we have just got 2 springer spaniel puppies (they are 8 month old now). It's been a godsend.. having something to look after and take care of has been the best think I've done.

Cruel people say that the pups are baby substitutes, but we are just making a family for ourselves in the only way that's available to us..

Jim had a great count - he calls it his "Super Sperm", and I don't seem to have any problems.. just no BFP - ever...

I'm a bit overweight so I'm working on that - no wine helps a bit.. 

Take care everyone and good luck..


----------



## Hol08

Hiya Allie- Jane

I really hope this second IUI is yr lucky one.

It is nice to be able to have something for yrself to look after. I also have a chocolate brown lab called Blake, ive had him over 2 years now and i love him too pieces. He has gave me so much strengh cos if im down crying he looks at me with those puppy dog eyes and licks me, and everytime ive been out and come home he is so excited to see me. I just dont know wat id do without him. My DF bought him for me as a surprise when i came home from work and he has made me feel so much better. Its funny cos on Monday when we were calling to see if i were pregant i were so nervous with my fingers crossed, i looked over at Blake and he was staring at me with his paws crossed, he made me smile at my worst part.

My DF always says right im sending in the 'The Army with Metal Caps' its nice when you can make a little joke about it isnt it.

Ive just got a success and i never got pregnant before and we are unexplained aswell, so i hope that gives you alittle hope.

I will pray for you  

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## vic32

Congratulations Holly on your BFP  - you must be thrilled. It's great to get some good news on FF.

Your little Blake sounds adorable. I would absolutely love a dog, they are so loyal and really little characters. Unfortunately both me and DH work away quite a lot so it would be impossible to have one at the moment.

You've just given me that bit of extra hope. I'm nearly at the end of my 2ww (first cycle of IVF). We had one little blasty put back in last Wednesday and tomorrow is D day! I've been having period-pains all day today, so am really down that it's all over, but yet there's still a shred of hope. This is soooo cruel - I've been doing everything right. We've had a lovely 2 weeks off work, at home, doing lots of chilling, been to accupuncture, so i feel really badly let down by my body today. I can't yet give up hope, but I'm going slightly mad. 

On Saturday we're off to a friend's wedding so whatever the result I'm going to have to put on a brave face. I know it will be good for me to pick myself up, but I'm going to struggle if it's bad news.

  not much else I can do.......please keep your fingers crossed 

Thanks
Vicky x
p.s. Keep that PMA Alison   - good luck to you and all the other ladies.


----------



## Hol08

Hiya Vic,

I really hope you are pregnant, i will pray for you tonight. Dont give up hope i heard that AF pains could mean pregnancy too.
Its hard isnt it, i never thought id get a positive after years of trying with nothing but i did and i just cant express how i feel in words.
The wedding will be hard if you dont get the result you want but it could be good for you to get out of the house.

I really hope you are celebrating tomorrow, please  let me know.

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
I am new to this site,I really wish I had found this when going through my first cycle of IVF- and my 2ww!! Anyway my preggie test was negative and the two embryo's were of good quality, but I menstruated the same day as preggie test. I haven't lost faith though, gonna see the Gynaecologist at IVF clinic tomorrow- only we have had our free treatment through NHS- so it comes down to money we haven't got!!!
I am starting IUI at the end of august- thinking of having some sessions of acupuncture? Anyone considering this or found IUI a success??
I know how you all feel, we are the only ones in our family without children and feel an outcast sometimes, but hey we have our health to some degree.

Take Care and look forward to reading some of you thoughts.
Anna xxjavascript:void(0); javascript:void(0);


----------



## vic32

Hello Ladies,

Anna - welcome to FF - so sorry to hear about your BFN.   Fingers crossed for next time. 

Thanks Holly - I'll let you know - Just been for blood test so should find out about 2pm today.

Apologies for my doom and gloom message yesterday - after I wrote it, I found out that an old colleague of mine, who had a lovely daughter (couple of years younger than me), who died of Leukemia. I know she'd been battling it since she got married 2 years ago, which is so sad  ....but it did put our situation into perspective. Here's me worrying about not having babies when I should be grateful I've got my health, a wonderful DH, a good job and a lovely place to live. However low we might get, there's always someone worse off than you.

I'm trying to remember that today - whatever happens with my PG test, I should think about my colleague and his family.

Fingers crossed for everyone.

Vicky x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good luck Vic hun, a baby sounds like the icing on a lovely cake for you. I am   for a good result

xx


----------



## bubbles2718

Thanks Vicky for your message. Sorry to hear about your friends daughter. 
I have a brother with luekemia, diagnosed february of this year, this is why I said health is more important, I was not so disappointed for myself with the IVF this time as as a family we are focusing on my brother, hope some success comes out of my treatment and my brothers treatment and all of you ladies out there who are going through the ordeal of TTC.
I am going to try acupuncture now, both for fertility and general well being.
I have my IUI in september- looking forward to a break and TTC naturally for the moment.

Lots of Love and Thoughts to you all.


----------



## vic32

Oh Anna - I'm so sorry. I'll keep everything crossed for you and of course your brother.    It does indeed put things into perspective, but here's a   for you - as I can imagine this is a big thing for you, even despite your brother's illness. 

Keep the faith chuck (and everyone else) - there is a God out there. I've just had a   We've been trying for nearly four years with no success, and whilst it's still very early doors I didn't dare hope that it would work this time - I'm so happy.   I've had period pains all day yesterday and today, and no particular symptoms other than Period-type Pains 2 days after ET which seemed odd. I have very sensitive BBS but put that down to the Progesterone pessaries as i had that symptom when I took them before when I had IUI cycles. I'd convinced myself (see earlier post from me today) that we would be getting bad news today, so can't quite believe it. It was our first IVF attempt, and whilst we had a good quality blastocyst and I'd taken it easy over the last week and a half, I wasn't expecting this news. DH made me laugh - he gave me a hug then proceeded to continue doing the washing up !!!!   Bless him - I don't think it's sunk in yet.

Everyone at Jessops ACU in Sheffield have been so lovely - and I'll be forever grateful to them. Also, I did acupuncture too, and whilst I'll never know whether  that was the reason, it's obviously done no harm.   Michelle was in Zita West's country-wide network, so I'd definitely recommend her based on my experience.

Anyway, I have to go pack for that wedding that I was dreading (going to struggle to keep that cheesy-grin off my face). My sex-starved DH will have to remain that way for a while longer (tee hee)   

I'll keep everything crossed for all you ladies. Big hugs and wishes to you Anna, and thanks for your   Sammysmiles. 

If it can happen to me - it can definitely happen to you too.

Vicky x
p.s. sorry for gabbling/incoherent message.


----------



## bubbles2718

Oh Vic I am really chuffed for you- nearly four years and here you are, well done to you both.
My IUI starts in september- the week we start is my DH 40th birthday and september is a good month for us. Also starting acupuncture in the next two weeks.
I am a positive person and believe that good things come to those who wait and whatever is mean't to be.
Enjoy your wedding and you keep that cheesy grin on your face- you so deserve to have some exciting news to share with people- if they ask you can just tell them it is wind!!!
Speak Soon.
Anna xx


----------



## Hol08

Oh Vicky im so happy for you, i told you dont look too into the AF pains cos it could be a good sign. You are so going to have a fantastic time at yr wedding tomorrow.

Im under Jessops too Vic, they are so thorough in everything they do arnt they.

Wishing you all the luck for a healthy pregnancy like me xxxx


----------



## JennyR

Vicky

Congratulations, that's fabulous news I'm so happy for you. You must be completely over the moon. 

And it's so good to hear such good news as as it gives me hope that things might work out for me too. Especially as I'm starting ivf at the end of August at Jessops.

Enjoy the wedding. I'm sure you won't be concentrating too much on the wedding though.

Lots of    

Jenny xxxx


----------



## vic32

Thanks Girls for your lovely notes.

Well we're back from our friend's wedding, and had a really fantastic time. Other than feeling incredibly bloated (and too fat for my dress),   had a lovely day - thanks for all your good wishes.  My mate looked wonderful and so happy (she had a difficult time breaking up with her ex-husband a couple of years ago), so really chuffed she has found someone else that she's far happier with anyway.  

Anna - I'll keep everything crossed for you in September. Keep positive, and as you say - it'll come good for you too. Sounds really cheesy (and easy for me to say now), but however desperate things have got over the last four years (particularly this last Christmas, when i found out my SIL was PG and I just didn't know what to do with myself), somehow I couldn't accept that it would never work for us.  I mean we're not out of the woods yet, and have a long way to go before we get what we've been hoping for, but we've never got this far before - ever. I daren't think too much about 9 month's time - just enjoying the moment for now, and looking to next stage ('nother blood test next Friday). Silly as it sounds I'm thinking of doing a HPT just to see that BFP for myself.   Having said that, I've been lucky enough not to get any bleeding so far, and as well as sore (huge for me) bbs, bloating, I started having bits of nausea (saturday morning), when I couldn't wait for Breakfast, (which sorted me out a treat - bit like having a hangover   ). Feeling rather tired this afternoon - had to have a kip when we got back from Newcastle,  but then again, that could be me being lazy having had lots of afternoon naps in the last couple of weeks holiday.

Hol8 - great to hear you're another Jessops' success story - the nurses / staff are so lovely - they definitely deserve it too. I remember crying down the phone to Emily the day after ET, when I felt some "liquid" leak out of me, she was so reassuring and sweet.

Jenny - that's great that you don't have long to wait before moving to IVF. End of August will come around in no time. Let me know if I can be of any help at all. I guess everyone deals with things differently, but I found it easier for the first part if I just focused on the procedure bits (scans/egg collection/ET etc), rather than the end result. (doesn't stop you fantasizing though). Be really lazy if you can, put your feet up lots. The hardest parts for me was after Egg collection, waiting to find out the following morning if any have fertilized, then the 2ww, so it's good if you can find things to distract you a bit (sorry - I'm starting to sound like Zita West now   )

I had to tell Michelle (acupuncturist) the goods news on Friday to thank her for her part. She was thrilled, and I'm planning to go back every couple of weeks or so, to keep up those Kidney energies  . It must be rewarding for her to get some good news. I'll never know for sure if it made the difference for me, but it can't have done any harm :-D

Anyway girls - sorry if I've gone on a bit, but I'm sending lots of     to you all. This site and you girls provide such fantastic emotional support so thank you for that.

Bye for now.
Vicky x


----------



## vic32

Hello Ladies,

Hope you're all doing well. Jenny - just wanted to say Best of luck (I'll be thinking about you), as I imagine your first IVF cycle will be starting soon.   Let us know how you get on - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

I'm 8 weeks PG now, going for last scan at Jessops ACU on Friday, so fingers crossed everything will still be ok. We saw a heartbeat at my 6 week scan, which was fantastically reassuring (although a tiny white dot that kept coming and going). I've not been feeling sick or particularly tired (just a bit bloated at times).

I still can't believe I'm at this stage, and how lucky I am. I keep thinking if it can happen to me, it can happen for lots of you ladies too so keep positive.

Just thought I'd say "hello".

Lots of     to you all.

Vicky x


----------



## vic32

Hello all.

I'm heartbroken. I've just found out I've lost the baby. I was supposed to be 9 weeks today, and I was really not expecting this. It seems my baby died soon after my last scan. It was a fraction of the size it should have been, there was no heartbeat and the sac was an irregular shape, not nice and round as it should have been.  

I don't understand it as I've been feeling fine - no symptoms at all. I've now got to decide whether to have an ERPC (D&C) or Medical management. The nurses said most people go for medical management, but it seems to me that involves a far more prolonged way of evacuating it all. In a way I'd prefer to get it all out so I can start to recover sooner. I'm trying to look up the risks of either, but can't seem to find much info on the internet about it all.

What a difference a day makes. I was so happy and contented this morning, and whiile I knew there was a risk, I never seriously expected it, so it's come as a nasty shock. Having all the usual thoughts running through my head, guilt, confusion, desperation - especially as we've waited 4 years for this. 

Sorry to write such a depressing post, but I know you ladies will understand.

I can't wait to get over this horrid episode and get back on with trying again. We have two frosties which I can only hope will work again for us. At least I know I can get pregnant now, and i'm itching to start agan, but the thought of going through it all again worries me.

Anyway, got to go and lose that 6 lb I've gained in the last 6 weeks from no exercise and all that good eating.

Hope you ladies are doing ok (better than me).

Vicky x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Vic,

So sorry to hear your news hun  it truly is heartbreaking and so nonsensical. I have included a link to the pregnancy loss part of the site that should have some of the medical answers you are looking for.

Take care of yourself, you have a good, positive attitude. Good luck with your frosties 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

xx


----------



## JennyR

Hi Vicky

My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry.        It's all just so unfair   There is nothing I can say to make it better but I hope you and your dh are ok and are somehow in all of this finding a way to stay positive. From your post it sounds like you are. Oh Vicky, I'm so sorry.

And thanks for your message of luck in your other post. I wasn't ignoring it, I've just been enjoying my post holiday chilled out worry phase and been prolonging it as long as possible so I haven't been even thinking about all this stuff (well maybe a bit but have managed to keep it to an absolute minimum) I start IVF tomorrow. Am excited that its finally here but scared of the ec bit and also worrying that it won't work because I'm starting on day 3 instead of day 2 because of Sunday closure which is what I had to do with the second iui which had to be cancelled. I know that I shouldn't be paranoid but its hard not to.

Vicky, be brave and stay positive. I'll be thinking of you.

Jenny xxx


----------



## toots6574

hi new to the iui board 

myself and ann marie have been together for nearly 5yrs and ttc for 2yrs

we are about to start our second attempt at iui its so hard not to get your hopes up 

ann marie has  a blood filled cyst on one of her ovarys and we are doing this one natural again 

how do you find the line between hope and hopeing to much 

i wish you all the baby dust in the world


----------



## vic32

Hello ladies,

Thanks Jenny - I'm doing ok now - feel like I've re-surfaced a bit. Had a good weekend with friends and didn't mention it once. Had lots of red wine and food and a good giggle. Plus have started trying to lose that pesky 6 lbs I gained in the short time I was pg. I think the endorphines are helping :-D

How are things going with you? You must be about a week into your treatment now - getting on ok with the injections? Once you've done IUI, it doesn't seem so bad really. I found I got a little more bloated than with IUI (didn't know if it was the increase in dosage), Anyway, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you've got lots of eggs to collect. 

Glad to hear you're relaxing lots and enjoying your post holiday chill.....long may that last. Don't worry too much about the EC. Sit back and enjoy the drugs - it's really not as painful as you might think - plus the drugs you get are fab - just make you feel drunk.   Anyway let us know how you're getting on / feeling. I'll keep everything crossed for you.

I went in to see Ann (the Frozen embryo specialist nurse last week) - she was really lovely. As we have 2 frozen blastocysts (which they've only been doing for about 6 months, so don't have enough data yet to give us an indication of success rates), we've got to decide whether to de-frost both then how many we put back. I know the dangers of multiple pregnancies etc, but I'm thinking if we are lucky enough that both survive, I'd rather put them both back in - and hope that one of them survives (longer than the last one). Anyway the good news is that I don't have to wait too long - just until my next period (whenever that'll be I have no idea). Fingers crossed it works - another set of hurdles to jump. I'm trying to keep realistic (success rates are lower with frozen), but I keep thinking if I managed it once, then maybe it'll happen again. 

Anyway, I'd better go - want to watch the 2nd part of Waking the Dead. In a hotel room in Cornwall at the moment but at least it has free wi-fi 

Best of luck to everyone and talk soon.
Vicky x


----------



## JennyR

Hi 

Toots, welcome to the board and good luck with your iui tx. I think the line between hope and hoping too much is a difficult one. Someone once said to me that a positive mind frame is a really important part of it and that I shouldn't be afraid to be hopeful because not being hopeful wouldn't protect me from the impact if it didn't work out. Does that make sense ... I think they probably said it a whole lot more eloquently than that.

Vicky, it's good to hear from you, I've been worried.    I keep logging on just to check if you've written anything. I'm so glad you are feeling better. You sound pretty positive which is good. It sounds like you've got some really big decisions to make. Its so difficult to know what to do for the best .. its all a  lottery in the end I guess. We've been debating whether to transfer 1 or 2 but the hospital do seem to be pushing for 1 and as yet we don't even know how many, if any, we'll get so we've given up thinking about it for now at least. I'm glad you don't have to wait to long til the next tx - that must be a relief. And stay positive, I'm sure it'll work again. Anyway, I'm glad you are Ok. What are you doing in Cornwall? is it work or a holiday? Either way I hope you are enjoying it down there. 

As for me, today is day 11. The injections have been fine really, as you say, after iui it just seems more of the same. I had one day where I felt terrible last week - I felt like I had a serious hangover (which I definitely didn't!) but apart from that and a few twinges, no problems at all.  I had a scan on Saturday, then one on Monday and one this am. Things seem to be OK. I had one follicle that grew really big straight away but they are ignoring that one and now I have 3 that are the right size (It doesn't seem very many ??) and some more that are just under so I'm going in for EC on Thursday  Now it all seems very real and am a bit scared and am really hoping that those drugs are strong!! Am also nervous about them not finding any eggs or not enough but am trying very hard not to do 'what ifs' and to stay calm. Now I'm just waiting til 10;45 for my Pregnyl injection.. 

Well lots of   and   to you all.

Jenny xx


----------



## vic32

Awe thanks Jenny. I'll be thinking of you on Thursday. I'm working in Devon at the moment for a few weeks. It's pretty down here but a bloomin' long way away from home. Hopefully only got this week and next week left. Then I'll be in Manchester or Windsor for a while (but DH works nr Windsor so at least we'd be together). Hoping AF doesn't arrive before I've done with all these trips - as could be a bit awkward to WFH (so can go to clinic apts).

Welcome Toots - fingers crossed for your natural cycle. It's hard to know how optimistic to be - to balance being realistic with being hopeful - but i figured that a bit of PMA is probably a good thing. 

Sammysmiles - thanks for your link to the PG loss thread - it does help to talk to others going through the same thing. 

Anna - have you started your IUI? Fingers crossed for you.

Anyway, I'm all excited as I'm hopefully getting a new bike (posh Cannondale that our mate can get half price for me) - just need to try it for size at the weekend.....can't wait to get out and about on it (although will probably be non-stop rain).

Good luck to us all.  

Vicky x


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi,

I'm a newby.  Just wanted to say hi and stay positive all.

My husband and I have been ttc for 2 yrs.  I've got PCOS and although I don't have a problem with weight, I don't ovulate.  Failed to ovulate with clomid and metformin.  A recent NHS specialist had us very angry, so decided to go private.  Started IUI in Sept, but at 1st scan they found a large cyst.  Have to wait for it to go before we can try again with IUI.  I'm hoping it will just go away on it's own without the need for surgery.

K


----------



## JennyR

Hi K

Welcome to the message board.    I'm sorry to hear you've had such a hard time. Hang in there. I don't know about you but I think the waiting is the most difficult bit.

Anyway, lots of   and  

Jenny


----------



## Weaselwife

Thanks Jenny, indeed the waiting is the most difficult bit.  I have just had some blood tests done today as my period has not arrived again.  I need this cyst to go so I can start our IUI again.  We are wondering if we should just go for IVF.  Are we wasting our time with IUI - meaning more delay?

I read through some of your posts and positive mental attitude contribute a lot to success.  I have been very down sometimes - especially when I feel that I've tried everything natural, alternative, complimentary (i.e Reflexology, diet, acupuncture, supplements, detox, changed jobs to something less stressful)  Then someone said I was overthinking it and to believe I already had it.  They pointed me to a great book called "The Secret".  It's not religious and some pages I found a little wacky, but it actually makes sense.  The waiting is a pain, but in this head space now I feel calmer because I know we will have a positive soon - it will happen!  Times like today when for a split second I scream inside "WHEN!" I now try and forget about it.

I know someone who had IVF and on the 1st attempt she got pregnant (despite years of trying).  She had an amazing attitude.  After the eggs were implanted she went to Mothercare.  Something worked!

How are you going with your IVF?

K


----------



## Beanie3

Hi newbie here....Have been with DH since i was 16...been ttc for last 6 years no luck...had large cyst and mild endo remove christmas last year...put on clomid in jan 09 low dosage didnt work then went on higher dosage for 5 months sadly didnt work...about to start 1st attempt of IUI this wednesday hopefully via NHS. Feeling scared about it all as not sure what to expect...but from reading other posts have helped me understand a little and relax a little about it all...


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi all 

I'm also a newbie and about to start my first round on IUI on the NHS in the next couple of weeks.

Me and my DH have been TTC for about 3 years. Over the past 2 years we have undergone numerous tests and examinations, they discovered i had PCOS and not ovulating and that I also had a septate uterus. I had an operation in March to rectify the uterus and that all seems to be ok now.

Will be starting on Clomid in the next week, don't know what to expect from it 

I know I should be feeling excited about this next stage as this is what the past 2 years has been all about but to be honest I'm feeling pretty scared about it all at the moment. I feel like i'm on a constant roller coaster ride! 

I'm so glad I've found this website as it's comforting to know that there are others in similiar situations to speak too and that can offer good advice.

If anyone has any words of advice on what to expect from IUI it would be most gratefully received. 

Thanks for listening.

Sarah


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi Sarah,

This page isn't that active.  Pop over to "IUI Girls TTC Part 210" for a lot more action!

You are in the right place though, this site is a friend!!  Lots of advice, tips and  .  I've got PCOS too and had 6 months on Clomid.  It didn't make me ovulate unfortunately, but each person is different!  A lot of people with PCOS do ovulate using it.  I'm now having IUI using FSH injections (due to have my insemination on Friday! )
With Clomid I went a bit   (Hormonal), so warn your DH!  It's worth it though.

WW


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi WW,

Thanks for the info, will pop over to the other board and introduce myself.

Good luck for Friday, I'll keep everything crossedfor you 

Sarah
xx


----------



## Loola

Hi there. My name is Laura, and my DH is Mike. We are both 31. We have been together for 5 years, married for just over 1 year.  We have been TTC for 44 months.  I am a Housing Officer for the local council and DH works for an Energy Supplier.  We live in South Wales.  I have been pregnant before but with a previous partner, 8 years ago, but lets just say it didn’t work out    Hubby and I have not had a BFP together, not even a hint of a line. Neither of us have any children, but we do have 2 gorgeous kitties  
  
After TTC for a year and a half we went to see the Dr. Who agreed to have some basic tests done, day 21 bloods for me and a semen analysis for hubby.  Hubby’s first SA came back and the results were not too good, a count of 11 million, with 90% abnormal forms and low motility.  Our Dr’s didn’t really want to know, well the male ones anyway and kept saying there wasn’t a problem and it would happen naturally, but I always just ‘knew’ it wouldn’t.  My day 21 blood tests results were normal. I seem to be ovulating naturally.  We started becoming a little healthier (we both had quite a love of wine!) and started eating better foods and doing more exercise. 

After another year and a half of TTC (we got married during this time) we eventually saw a sympathetic female Dr who referred us to the fertility clinic immediately. 

More tests were done on both of us in March this year and DH’s results had improved somewhat, the count was then 25 million and a much higher % of normal forms and with good motility so we were chuffed.  The fertility specialist advised DH to start taking Zinc and Selenium at this point.  In March I also had a Laparoscopy & Dye operation.  My tubes were found to be clear, no Endometriosis, so of course I was very pleased (but sore!).  

So we carried on TTC, and had a further appointment at the fertility clinic in July this year.  DH semen was tested again at this point and the results were remarkable! His count had gone up to 250million, 90% normal forms and good motility.  We were shocked to say the least! But we were still not pregnant and so we were referred for IUI, as now we were classed as suffering from ‘unexplained infertility’.   The Dr told me we would have to wait for about 9 months for the IUI so although it appears that I am ovulating, he put me on 50mg of Clomid for a boost.  I took this for 2 months, in July and August.  Sadly the Clomid did not help us get a BFP.  But all was not lost as we had a surprise early appt for our first IUI attempt, starting in September!  

So mid September came and we started our first attempt at IUI.  I was put on Noresthisterone to control my bleed.  I hadn’t started my bleed by the time of the day 1 scan, but it arrived a few hours afterwards so luckily I was able to start injecting on day 2.  I inject 150ml (I think :S) of Suprecur every day and they started me on 37.5ml Gonal F.  On day 8 I had my 2nd scan and not a lot had happened   my womb lining was only 6mm and my 2 biggest follicles were only 7mm, the others were 6mm or below.  So at that point my Gonal F dose was increased to 75ml on alternate days, 37.5 the other days.  This carried on until my next scan, but alas it hadn’t worked.  Instead of biggest follicles getting bigger, all of the other ones had increased to the same size as them, but they were all only 7mm, and my womb lining wasn’t thick enough, so the attempt was abandoned. I was so disappointed   However, I don’t think I had helped myself at all – I was very stressed out about it all, and I have an incredibly stressful job, and I basically found it all very difficult to deal with.  My hubby lost his then job at the same time, I really felt close to a break down.   So perhaps it just wasn’t ‘the right time’.

So that brings me up to today! Round 2 starts on Monday, 1st November. I shall be starting on a higher dose of Gonal F, so hopefully that will work, and sometime around 15th November, I hope to be ‘basted’ for the very first time!  I am so far, a LOT more chilled out this time round.  Probably because I know what to expect from the scans and injections, and work isn’t half as bad as it was in September   Hubby now has a better and more secure job too.  So now what would really make things perfect would be this attempt working and to have a BFP at the end of it all would just be the best thing that could ever happen to us.  I don’t expect  to conceive first time, I know that we would be very blessed if that were to happen. 

Well thank you girls for reading my story and I look forward to hearing all of your good news stories too.   Cant believe I only just found this place!   Good luck to all of you


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hey there, I see this isn't the happening place to chat, but I thought I'd just introduce myself, and get it off my chest...  Then pop over to the IUI girls!

I'm Kate, and I've been with DH for 11 years now.  We were married in 2001, in India; but the British Embassy in Kuwait, where we live, won't verify it as a legal marriage, so we're getting married legally in January - on our tenth anniversary.

He had a vasectomy years ago.  9 months into our relationship (aged 27), I tried to leave him, because I decided having a family was important to me.  He promised he'd have a reversal.  Said he'd do it when I was 30, so we could conceive by the time I was 32.  The time came, and he refused.  So we started ICSI instead.  Great, the TESA screwed up his right testicle, so that by the time he did have a reversal, that side was irreversibly damaged.

We did four rounds of ICSI, which I hated  - it messed with my hormones and my head.  I refused to do any more.  He caved and had a reversal two years ago.  It was 'successful', meaning he has sperm - but a very low count (~20mil) with a low motility rate (30-40%).  So now we've started IUI, and we're on round 4.

I used to post here (under the name Zebedee) when I was doing ICSI, but haven't been around for years.  I'm looking forward to meeting some new gals.  Hopefully all the old faces will be off nursing their babies!


----------



## Kyli

Hi there.

Im really new to this site, so still getting used to the abbreviations still!!

Me and my DH have been married 6,5 yrs and TTC for 3,5yrs. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2007 & was put on Clomid for 6 mnths. I didnt ovulate once! I was then sent for lap & dye with ovarian spotting which did not help either! After 2 months on Tamoxifen, my doctor finally put me forward for IUI with ovulation induction. I responded well to the injections & and now in the 2ww. I have to test in 3 days & I tell you its been the longest 1,5 weeks of my life! I keep telling myself that its going to be a BFN just so that when i AF it wont be so dissapointing. I know this is not the way I should be thinking, but I just cant help it.

Its been really good to read all the successful stories & has made me feel really positive! Thank you so much!
Kyli


----------

